# Lasciata



## Zenzero (27 Agosto 2018)

Ciao a tutti. Sono una donna sposata con figli. Ho avuto un amante che poi ho lasciato, perchè non aveva senso non provare a salvare e recuperare un matrimonio iniziato con amore ed entusiasmo. Una volta che ho lasciato l amante, e passato un congruo periodo di lutto, mi sono riavvicinata a mio marito e devo dire che da stupida non vedevo più cosa era, in pratica avere una storia fuori mi aveva fatto travisare e stravedere quello che avevo a casa: tanto, tantissimo. Il problema si è posto a metà luglio: ha trovato il mio diario e la copia di una lunga lettera che scrissi al mio amante , lettera che scrissi per lasciarlo.

Mio marito mi ha fatto scrivere da un avvocato .


----------



## perplesso (27 Agosto 2018)

allora la vedo male per te


----------



## patroclo (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono una donna sposata con figli. Ho avuto un amante che poi ho lasciato, perchè non aveva senso non provare a salvare e recuperare un matrimonio iniziato con amore ed entusiasmo. Una volta che ho lasciato l amante, e passato un congruo periodo di lutto, mi sono riavvicinata a mio marito e devo dire che da stupida non vedevo più cosa era, in pratica avere una storia fuori mi aveva fatto travisare e stravedere quello che avevo a casa: tanto, tantissimo. Il problema si è posto a metà luglio: ha trovato il mio diario e la copia di una lunga lettera che scrissi al mio amante , lettera che scrissi per lasciarlo.
> 
> Mio marito mi ha fatto scrivere da un avvocato .


...suppongo che ci sia stata una fase di discussione tra la scoperta e la lettera dell'avvocato....


----------



## Zenzero (27 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...suppongo che ci sia stata una fase di discussione tra la scoperta e la lettera dell'avvocato....


Non proprio, quando sono tornata a casa , lui aveva la lettera in mano e le lacrime agli occhi. Io sono sbiancata e sono corsa in camera da letto. Lui se ne è andato da casa e non ha più voluto parlarmi.


----------



## Zenzero (27 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ...suppongo che ci sia stata una fase di discussione tra la scoperta e la lettera dell'avvocato....


Cioè , se ne è andato in giro per 2 giorni, poi è tornato a casa, ma non mi parla più. Abbassa o distoglie lo sguardo e si allontana quando gli vado vicino.


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono una donna sposata con figli. Ho avuto un amante che poi ho lasciato, perchè non aveva senso non provare a salvare e recuperare un matrimonio iniziato con amore ed entusiasmo. Una volta che ho lasciato l amante, e passato un congruo periodo di lutto, mi sono riavvicinata a mio marito e devo dire che da stupida non vedevo più cosa era, in pratica avere una storia fuori mi aveva fatto travisare e stravedere quello che avevo a casa: tanto, tantissimo. Il problema si è posto a metà luglio: ha trovato il mio diario e la copia di una lunga lettera che scrissi al mio amante , lettera che scrissi per lasciarlo.
> 
> Mio marito mi ha fatto scrivere da un avvocato .


Beh se non si presta nemmeno una minima attenzione alla propria privacy  è nornale che accada. Se lasci in amante cancelli ogni minima traccia o in alternativa prendi precauzioni.
Mah mi sembra incredibile...
In ogni caso l addebito non te lo leva nessuno e se hai figli minori e casa coniugale auguri...fortunatamente non c e l aggravante per la...leggerezza


----------



## Skorpio (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono una donna sposata con figli. Ho avuto un amante che poi ho lasciato, perchè non aveva senso non provare a salvare e recuperare un matrimonio iniziato con amore ed entusiasmo. Una volta che ho lasciato l amante, e passato un congruo periodo di lutto, mi sono riavvicinata a mio marito e devo dire che da stupida non vedevo più cosa era, in pratica avere una storia fuori mi aveva fatto travisare e stravedere quello che avevo a casa: tanto, tantissimo. Il problema si è posto a metà luglio: ha trovato il mio diario e la copia di una lunga lettera che scrissi al mio amante , lettera che scrissi per lasciarlo.
> 
> Mio marito mi ha fatto scrivere da un avvocato .


Si ma avete parlato? C'è stato un confronto dopo che lui ha letto la lettera?

O è sparito senza dire una parola?


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Agosto 2018)

se è vero quello che scrivi, cioè se ti sei davvero resa conto di quanto fosse importante la tua famiglia, fa rabbia questo epilogo.
quanto tempo era durata la storia con l'amante?


----------



## patroclo (27 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Beh se non si presta nemmeno una minima attenzione alla propria privacy  è nornale che accada. Se lasci in amante cancelli ogni minima traccia o in alternativa prendi precauzioni.
> Mah mi sembra incredibile...
> In ogni caso l addebito non te lo leva nessuno e se hai figli minori e casa coniugale auguri...fortunatamente non c e l aggravante per la...leggerezza


non far venire inutili incubi...mi sembra già abbastanza prostrata....che senta un avvocato, anche se magari è meglio un mediatore per provare a chiarire...........


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> non far venire inutili incubi...mi sembra già abbastanza prostrata....che senta un avvocato, anche se magari è meglio un mediatore per provare a chiarire...........


Perdonami ma so perfettamente di cosa parlo. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Zenzero (27 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si ma avete parlato? C'è stato un confronto dopo che lui ha letto la lettera?
> 
> O è sparito senza dire una parola?


Prima sparito per un paio di giorni. Adesso mi ignora o mi parla per dovere di circostanza. Evita ogni confronto con me. L' unica cosa che mi ha detto è che per lui sono morta come compagna di vita, di cercare di essere civili per i figli.


----------



## Zenzero (27 Agosto 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> se è vero quello che scrivi, cioè se ti sei davvero resa conto di quanto fosse importante la tua famiglia, fa rabbia questo epilogo.
> quanto tempo era durata la storia con l'amante?


Storia con l amante durata 2 anni e mezzo. Storia importante, che mi ha veramente coinvolta, infatti a casa si è litigato spesso in quel periodo, litigato per mie chiusure , ora lo riconosco.


----------



## patroclo (27 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Perdonami ma so perfettamente di cosa parlo.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non dubito, ma non siamo in america.....


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Non dubito, ma non siamo in america.....


Giustappunto in ITALIA sono appena mutate le norme su tenore di vita ed assegno di mantenimento.
Dagli una occhiata è istruttivo.
Se poi c e un addebito, e senza una ricomposizione nemmeno Nostro Signore te lo toglie, la situazione è alquanto sgradevole...fidati.


Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## patroclo (27 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Giustappunto in ITALIA sono appena mutate le norme su tenore di vita ed assegno di mantenimento.
> Dagli una occhiata è istruttivo.
> Se poi c e un addebito, e senza una ricomposizione nemmeno Nostro Signore te lo toglie, la situazione è alquanto sgradevole...fidati.
> 
> ...


Ci ho dato un'occhiata....ma non intestardirti a far venire inutili incubi alla nuova utente


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ci ho dato un'occhiata....ma non intestardirti a far venire inutili incubi alla nuova utente


Ok metto nel cassetto l abilitazione all avvocatura.
Spero trovi un accordo col marito.
Soprattutto x i figli. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono una donna sposata con figli. Ho avuto un amante che poi ho lasciato, perchè non aveva senso non provare a salvare e recuperare un matrimonio iniziato con amore ed entusiasmo. Una volta che ho lasciato l amante, e passato un congruo periodo di lutto, mi sono riavvicinata a mio marito e devo dire che da stupida non vedevo più cosa era, in pratica avere una storia fuori mi aveva fatto travisare e stravedere quello che avevo a casa: tanto, tantissimo. Il problema si è posto a metà luglio: ha trovato il mio diario e la copia di una lunga lettera che scrissi al mio amante , lettera che scrissi per lasciarlo.
> 
> Mio marito mi ha fatto scrivere da un avvocato .


Le corna vecchie non contano. Dimostrare la scoperta è un cazzo per il culo. Se lui cerca di farti scrivere Mail Chat WhatsApp evita come la peste. Non parlare al telefono e non respirare nemmeno se non hai sentito il tuo avvocato. Forse ti salvi il culo dal punto di vista materiale ma devi giocartela bene. Sostanzialmente devi impedire che lui dimostri che lo ha scoperto di botto è che la separazione è Conseguenza della scoperta delle corna.
 Non ammettere un cazzo davanti ai figli soprattutto se sono grandi.
 Fai sparire tutto.


----------



## Zenzero (27 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le corna vecchie non contano. Dimostrare la scoperta è un cazzo per il culo. Se lui cerca di farti scrivere Mail Chat WhatsApp evita come la peste. Non parlare al telefono e non respirare nemmeno se non hai sentito il tuo avvocato. Forse ti salvi il culo dal punto di vista materiale ma devi giocartela bene. Sostanzialmente devi impedire che lui dimostri che lo ha scoperto di botto è che la separazione è Conseguenza della scoperta delle corna.
> Non ammettere un cazzo davanti ai figli soprattutto se sono grandi.
> Fai sparire tutto.


Grazie per la " dritta" ma io voglio salvare il mio matrimonio . Riguardo alle prove arrivi tardi: ha la copia  della mia  lettera, copia che scrissi sul mio diario , che ha lui pure quello.


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le corna vecchie non contano. Dimostrare la scoperta è un cazzo per il culo. Se lui cerca di farti scrivere Mail Chat WhatsApp evita come la peste. Non parlare al telefono e non respirare nemmeno se non hai sentito il tuo avvocato. Forse ti salvi il culo dal punto di vista materiale ma devi giocartela bene. Sostanzialmente devi impedire che lui dimostri che lo ha scoperto di botto è che la separazione è Conseguenza della scoperta delle corna.
> Non ammettere un cazzo davanti ai figli soprattutto se sono grandi.
> Fai sparire tutto.


Se non è passato un congruo periodo di tempo (anni) in cui si è ripristinata la normale convivenza MA DALLA SCOPERTA DELLE CORNA  contano eccome anche un avvocato cerebroleso ti crocifigge.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Le corna vecchie non contano. Dimostrare la scoperta è un cazzo per il culo. Se lui cerca di farti scrivere Mail Chat WhatsApp evita come la peste. Non parlare al telefono e non respirare nemmeno se non hai sentito il tuo avvocato. Forse ti salvi il culo dal punto di vista materiale ma devi giocartela bene. Sostanzialmente devi impedire che lui dimostri che lo ha scoperto di botto è che la separazione è Conseguenza della scoperta delle corna.
> Non ammettere un cazzo davanti ai figli soprattutto se sono grandi.
> Fai sparire tutto.


c'è poco da far sparire se lo ha trovato ed ha agito ha in mano una buona documentazione.

Mi chiedo perché tenere un diario è lettere dopo che si è sposati. Mi è difficile comprendere


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> c'è poco da far sparire se lo ha trovato ed ha agito ha in mano una buona documentazione.
> 
> *Mi chiedo perché tenere un diario è lettere dopo che si è sposati. Mi è difficile comprendere*


siamo in due


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> c'è poco da far sparire se lo ha trovato ed ha agito ha in mano una buona documentazione.
> 
> Mi chiedo perché tenere un diario è lettere dopo che si è sposati. Mi è difficile comprendere


Perché si fanno errori stupidamente banali


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Grazie per la " dritta" ma io voglio salvare il mio matrimonio . Riguardo alle prove arrivi tardi: ha la copia  della mia  lettera, copia che scrissi sul mio diario , che ha lui pure quello.





bluestar02 ha detto:


> Se non è passato un congruo periodo di tempo (anni) in cui si è ripristinata la normale convivenza MA DALLA SCOPERTA DELLE CORNA  contano eccome anche un avvocato cerebroleso ti crocifigge.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> c'è poco da far sparire se lo ha trovato ed ha agito ha in mano una buona documentazione.
> 
> Mi chiedo perché tenere un diario è lettere dopo che si è sposati. Mi è difficile comprendere


Allora ragazzi, che lei sia prossima a ricevere un tale palo al culo che avrà una brillante carriera a testa in giù con portaombrelli assicurata è sicuro. Se venisse a studio da me qualcuno con una vicenda simile alla sua, me la giocherei utilizzando ogni singola eccezione processuale il mio possesso relativa alla scoperta. Chiaro che se lei vuole salvare il suo matrimonio nessun avvocato al mondo può fare miracoli. Le cause matrimoniali sono guerre di trincea, non blitzkrieg. E lei sta sicuramente nella merda.
Solo che con un minimo distacco ti dico che oggi lei si sente in colpa e il senso di colpa le impedisce di vedere che fra due anni si ritroverà impoverita, incattivita, sola e senza un cazzo in mano.
Per cui pararsi il culo, sempre. Poi se il marito torna anche solo per fargliela pagare sicuramente meglio, almeno si risparmia l'addebito.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> siamo in due


In tre.


----------



## Zenzero (27 Agosto 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> c'è poco da far sparire se lo ha trovato ed ha agito ha in mano una buona documentazione.
> 
> Mi chiedo perché tenere un diario è lettere dopo che si è sposati. Mi è difficile comprendere


Sempre tenuto un diario sin da ragazza . Anche da sposata mio marito a volte mi canzonava per questa abitudine di altri tempi. Poi un giorno l ho scordato in bella mostra . Adesso mi rendo conto che è stato un errore, soprattutto quando ho voluto riprovarci, ma oramai l errore è stato commesso.


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Allora ragazzi, che lei sia prossima a ricevere un tale palo al culo che avrà una brillante carriera a testa in giù con portaombrelli assicurata è sicuro. Se venisse a studio da me qualcuno con una vicenda simile alla sua, me la giocherei utilizzando ogni singola eccezione processuale il mio possesso relativa alla scoperta. Chiaro che se lei vuole salvare il suo matrimonio nessun avvocato al mondo può fare miracoli. Le cause matrimoniali sono guerre di trincea, non blitzkrieg. E lei sta sicuramente nella merda.
> Solo che con un minimo distacco ti dico che oggi lei si sente in colpa e il senso di colpa le impedisce di vedere che fra due anni si ritroverà impoverita, incattivita, sola e senza un cazzo in mano.
> Per cui pararsi il culo, sempre. Poi se il marito torna anche solo per fargliela pagare sicuramente meglio, almeno si risparmia l'addebito.


Concordo 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In tre.


4

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Perché si fanno errori stupidamente banali


 dici? Un errore mmmmmm non credo


----------



## Nocciola (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> *Sempre tenuto un diario sin da ragazza *. Anche da sposata mio marito a volte mi canzonava per questa abitudine di altri tempi. Poi un giorno l ho scordato in bella mostra . Adesso mi rendo conto che è stato un errore, soprattutto quando ho voluto riprovarci, ma oramai l errore è stato commesso.


ma da ragazzina lo abbiamo avuto tutte
Ma da sposata se lo vuoi avere evitare di scrivere dell''amante direi che è la base
Dopodichè non so che suggerimenti darti. Mi spiace e spero che possiate ritrovarvi
Ma in due anni e mezzo non hai mai realizzato che ti allontanavi da tuo marito?


----------



## Skorpio (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Grazie per la " dritta" ma io voglio salvare il mio matrimonio . Riguardo alle prove arrivi tardi: ha la copia  della mia  lettera, copia che scrissi sul mio diario , che ha lui pure quello.


Cioè .. ti ha "sequestrato" il TUO diario?


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dici? Un errore mmmmmm non credo


A meno che non sia voluto come espiazione di una colpa ma siamo nel patologico 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Zenzero (27 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ma da ragazzina lo abbiamo avuto tutte
> Ma da sposata se lo vuoi avere evitare di scrivere dell''amante direi che è la base
> Dopodichè non so che suggerimenti darti. Mi spiace e spero che possiate ritrovarvi
> Ma in due anni e mezzo non hai mai realizzato che ti allontanavi da tuo marito?


Certo che l ho realizzato. Ad un certo punto stavo impazzendo , volevo l altro e lasciare mio marito. Mi sono confidata con una mia cara amica e piano piano ho iniziato a fare luce .  E' stato tremendo quando l ho lasciato, l amavo ancora e non avevo del tutto la consapevolezza che ri volevo mio marito. Una volta allontanata da lui ed elaborato il lutto, ho iniziato a vedere tutto in modo diverso. In quella lettera c' è scritta tutta la disperazione e lo sconforto che provavo nel lasciarlo. Ma sono emozioni di allora ,adesso è tutto diverso. Mi sentivo inaspettatamente forte quando ho recuperato con mio marito, io sempre un po' timida, e la forza me la dava mio marito e la mia famiglia, che avevo ritrovato.


----------



## Zenzero (27 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> A meno che non sia voluto come espiazione di una colpa ma siamo nel patologico
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non ho compreso.


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cioè .. ti ha "sequestrato" il TUO diario?


No lo ha lasciato così lo può distruggere con comodo..

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Non ho compreso.


Nel senso che è stato un errore lasciare il diario in vista. Non lo hai fatto col proposito di farti scoprire

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Nel senso che è stato un errore lasciare il diario in vista. Non lo hai fatto col proposito di farti scoprire
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


credo che il marito lo abbia trovato casualmente.
Capendo cosa fosse si è incuriosito, pensando magari di trovare considerazione della moglie su loro come coppia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> ma da ragazzina lo abbiamo avuto tutte
> Ma da sposata se lo vuoi avere evitare di scrivere dell''amante direi che è la base
> Dopodichè non so che suggerimenti darti. Mi spiace e spero che possiate ritrovarvi
> Ma in due anni e mezzo non hai mai realizzato che ti allontanavi da tuo marito?


da ragazzina lo ho avuto per un breve periodo, quando ho capito che mia madre lo aveva trovato, ma faceva finta di niente, ho smesso di scriverci


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Agosto 2018)

Vuoi salvare il matrimonio e lo capisco..ma sei consapevole che non sareste piu gli stessi? Il suo rancore e la sua delusione sarebbero una zavorra pesante. Tu sei disposta ad avere accanto un uomo che ti ama a metà? Ma in due anni e passa ti sei mai detta seriamente che cosa sto facendo...e hai mai pensato che cio che facevi poteva farti perdere tuo marito? Ti sei mai messa nei suoi panni? Siamo adulti e dovremmo sapere che tutto ha un prezzo.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono una donna sposata con figli. Ho avuto un amante che poi ho lasciato, perchè non aveva senso non provare a salvare e recuperare un matrimonio iniziato con amore ed entusiasmo. Una volta che ho lasciato l amante, e passato un congruo periodo di lutto, mi sono riavvicinata a mio marito e devo dire che da stupida non vedevo più cosa era, in pratica avere una storia fuori mi aveva fatto travisare e stravedere quello che avevo a casa: tanto, tantissimo. Il problema si è posto a metà luglio: ha trovato il mio diario e la copia di una lunga lettera che scrissi al mio amante , lettera che scrissi per lasciarlo.
> 
> Mio marito mi ha fatto scrivere da un avvocato .


cavolo Zenzero ... 


benvenuta


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Cioè , se ne è andato in giro per 2 giorni, poi è tornato a casa, ma non mi parla più. Abbassa o distoglie lo sguardo e si allontana quando gli vado vicino.


chiusura totale del tipo ....parlo solo attraverso il mio avvocato ?


----------



## disincantata (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono una donna sposata con figli. Ho avuto un amante che poi ho lasciato, perchè non aveva senso non provare a salvare e recuperare un matrimonio iniziato con amore ed entusiasmo. Una volta che ho lasciato l amante, e passato un congruo periodo di lutto, mi sono riavvicinata a mio marito e devo dire che da stupida non vedevo più cosa era, in pratica avere una storia fuori mi aveva fatto travisare e stravedere quello che avevo a casa: tanto, tantissimo. Il problema si è posto a metà luglio: ha trovato il mio diario e la copia di una lunga lettera che scrissi al mio amante , lettera che scrissi per lasciarlo.
> 
> Mio marito mi ha fatto scrivere da un avvocato .



Che tipo e' tuo marito?

Pensi che possa ripensarci?

Cosa c'era scritto nelle lettera?

Perche'  l'hai tenuta?


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che tipo e' tuo marito?
> 
> Pensi che possa ripensarci?
> 
> ...


Domandeo inutili.
L unica domanda vitale è;
Perché non hai ancora chiamato il tuo avvocato?


----------



## francoff (27 Agosto 2018)

Fermo restando che è doveroso che tu ti tuteli legalmente come ti ha suggerito blue, spero che nel tuo diario sia scritta e descritta la vostra rinascita come coppia . Che lui possa leggere cosa e' lui per te adesso. Se può leggere questo , dagli un po' di tempo per riflettere e metabolizzare . Avrà in mente i vostri litigi per un nonnulla e non potrà che collocarli li' .


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Domandeo inutili.
> L unica domanda vitale è;
> Perché non hai ancora chiamato il tuo avvocato?


Perche non le interessano le beghe legali ed è concentrata a voler recuperare. Io farei lo stesso.   Il dolore per aver rovinato un mstrimonio penso sia superiore, almeno ora, alla necessita di difendersi e cautelarsi


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Fermo restando che è doveroso che tu ti tuteli legalmente come ti ha suggerito blue, spero che nel tuo diario sia scritta e descritta la vostra rinascita come coppia . Che lui possa leggere cosa e' lui per te adesso. Se può leggere questo , dagli un po' di tempo per riflettere e metabolizzare . Avrà in mente i vostri litigi per un nonnulla e non potrà che collocarli li' .


Quotissimo


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perche non le interessano le beghe legali ed è concentrata a voler recuperare. Io farei lo stesso.   Il dolore per aver rovinato un mstrimonio penso sia superiore, almeno ora, alla necessita di difendersi e cautelarsi


Ognuno è liberissimo di fare ciò che crede.
Poi se l affido esclusivo dei figli va al marito è secondario.

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono una donna sposata con figli. Ho avuto un amante che poi ho lasciato, perchè non aveva senso non provare a salvare e recuperare un matrimonio iniziato con amore ed entusiasmo. Una volta che ho lasciato l amante, e passato un congruo periodo di lutto, mi sono riavvicinata a mio marito e devo dire che da stupida non vedevo più cosa era, in pratica avere una storia fuori mi aveva fatto travisare e stravedere quello che avevo a casa: tanto, tantissimo. Il problema si è posto a metà luglio: ha trovato il mio diario e la copia di una lunga lettera che scrissi al mio amante , lettera che scrissi per lasciarlo.
> 
> Mio marito mi ha fatto scrivere da un avvocato .





Zenzero ha detto:


> Non proprio, quando sono tornata a casa , lui aveva la lettera in mano e le lacrime agli occhi. Io sono sbiancata e sono corsa in camera da letto. Lui se ne è andato da casa e non ha più voluto parlarmi.


Intanto senti un avvocato. 
Giusto per avere misura delle conseguenze. 

Sentire un avvocato non significa necessariamente avere intenzione di separarsi o voler distruggere un matrimonio. 
Se non ti scegli un succhiaossa, è una opportunità anche per aprire un canali di comunicazione in situazioni in cui spazio per la comunicazione pare non essercene. 
(tu però sceglitelo con oculatezza quello a cui rivolgerti, non un succhiaossa).

Inoltre, se tuo marito si è rivolto ad un avvocato, mi sembra il minimo che tu sappia come muoverti a riguardo, anche per non aggravare una situazione che non è semplicissima. 

Questo per rimanere nel pragmatico. E nel concreto. 

Poi, parlarvi, riuscire a scambiarvi qualche parola, rompere il ghiaccio è un inizio. 

Anche nella peggiore delle ipotesi, con i figli in mezzo, vi dovete parlare. 
E a questo puoi far appello, parlarvi per il futuro dei vostri figli, per almeno avere una spiegazione del silenzio di tuo marito. 

Lui adesso sta male. Ed è nel suo pieno diritto non rivolgerti la parola e non voler neanche essere toccato. 
Sta facendo i conti coi suoi fantasmi e col suo dolore. 
E se ha letto cose che tu ritenevi non avrebbe mai letto la botta è stata bella forte. 

E dirgli che la cosa è passata, non ha nessuna presa su di lui. (anzi, non dirglielo per ora. Tende a suonare quasi come una presa per il culo...non aprire porte che non sei certa di poter attraversare). 

Per lui, il tuo allora, è ADESSO. 
Per lui è successa adesso, per il semplice motivo che sta soffrendo adesso. 

Chiedigli di parlarti. Di parlare lui a te. 
Tu in questo momento, salvo diversa richiesta, a mio parere non hai che da stare zitta. 
E ascoltare. 

Mi dispiace. E' una situazione pesante. 
Non solo a livello emotivo. 

E non considerare solo il livello emotivo. 
C'è una parte legale che non puoi esimerti dal considerare. 
Anche perchè tuo marito adesso è in botta. 
E serve che anche tu entri in livelli in cui non vorresti entrare. 
Ma ci devi entrare. 
Anche solo per avere un intermediario che governi una situazione complessa. 

Creare le condizioni per cui in questo momento in cui lui non riesce a parlare con te, ci sia qualcuno che parli per te. (non la zia o la sorella, intendiamoci).


----------



## Rose1994 (27 Agosto 2018)

Penso che il rapporto con il marito sia irrecuperabile. La relazione è durata ben due anni e mezzo, troppo da sostenere per un eventuale perdono da qualsiasi persona al mondo. Ancor di più se lui ha avuto modo di leggere con i suoi occhi quello che provavi per il tuo amante. È davvero pesante da perdonare... Non si aggiusterebbero più le cose.
Mi dispiace, tesoro. 
Cerca di procurarti un bravo avvocato, e vai avanti...


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perche non le interessano le beghe legali ed è concentrata a voler recuperare. Io farei lo stesso.   Il dolore per aver rovinato un mstrimonio penso sia superiore, almeno ora, alla necessita di difendersi e cautelarsi


Non vedo quale senso potrebbe avere un confronto se non quello di fornirle un punto di vista distaccato ed esterno rispetto al suo. E un punto di distaccato ed esterno rispetto al suo, può solo dirle di sbattersene il cazzo di recuperare e pensare a rimetterci il meno possibile. Tanto lui non sarà mai più lo stesso. Probabilmente diventerà, anche se recuperano, un gatto spellato che salta ogni telefono che squilla o che non squilla, oppure ogni volta che lei tarda 5 minuti. E lei in due anni al massimo non lo vorrà mai più vedere neanche in cartolina. Quindi tanto vale pararsi il culo.


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non vedo quale senso potrebbe avere un confronto se non quello di fornirle un punto di vista distaccato ed esterno rispetto al suo. E un punto di distaccato ed esterno rispetto al suo, può solo dirle di sbattersene il cazzo di recuperare e pensare a rimetterci il meno possibile. Tanto lui non sarà mai più lo stesso. Probabilmente diventerà, anche se recuperano, un gatto spellato che salta ogni telefono che squilla o che non squilla, oppure ogni volta che lei tarda 5 minuti. E lei in due anni al massimo non lo vorrà mai più vedere neanche in cartolina. Quindi tanto vale pararsi il culo.


Puro vangelo.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Puro vangelo.


No. Calli alle orecchie. Quest'anno sono 15 anni che sono avvocato, e viaggio sempre con una media di una sessantina di divorzi l'anno.


----------



## Martoriato (27 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> In ogni caso l addebito non te lo leva nessuno e se hai figli minori e casa coniugale auguri...fortunatamente non c e l aggravante per la...leggerezza


Ma quando mai ??! Su su,non creiamo allarmismi per cortesia..


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> Ma quando mai ??! Su su,non creiamo allarmismi per cortesia..


Sei avvocato?


----------



## disincantata (27 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ognuno è liberissimo di fare ciò che crede.
> Poi se l affido esclusivo dei figli va al marito è secondario.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk



Mamma mia che fretta di mettersi subito in mano agli avvocato! 

NON credo siano tanti gli uomini che desiderano l'affido esclusivo dei figli, a meno che non siano molto benestanti  o possano contare sui genitori ancora giovani e disponibili.

Poi, non credo oggi basti un tradimento, pure concluso,  per togliere i figli ad una madre.

E non e' neppure scontato  che il loro matrimonio sia finito.

Se ne dicono e fanno di cose al momento della scoperta di  un tradimento,  poi si riflette.

A meno che nella lettera di addio o nel diario, boh, assurdo per me lasciare tracce, ci fossero scritte cose imperdonabili per il marito.


----------



## Martoriato (27 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sei avvocato?


No,ma la mia ex moglie ha provato a farmi l'addebito dopo averla tradita e il giudice le ha detto di andare a zappare...


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mamma mia che fretta di mettersi subito in mano agli avvocato!
> 
> NON credo siano tanti gli uomini che desiderano l'affido esclusivo dei figli, a meno che non siano molto benestanti  o possano contare sui genitori ancora giovani e disponibili.
> 
> ...


Leggete prima di scrivere.
L avvocato del marito si è gia mosso.
Se non lo fai anche tu sei un idiota.
Di che fretta parli? Sei in ritardo abissale. 
Parla pure col marito cerca pure di ricostruire ma se non contatti un avvocato sono tutti cazzi tuoi e acidissimi. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> No,ma la mia ex moglie ha provato a farmi l'addebito dopo averla tradita e il giudice le ha detto di andare a zappare...


Sentenza confermata dalla cassazione? 

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Martoriato (27 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sentenza confermata dalla cassazione?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


seeeee..vabbe' stiamo a parlare di cassazione per una separazione giudiziale senza figli ? Dai..


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Agosto 2018)

Martoriato ha detto:


> seeeee..vabbe' stiamo a parlare di cassazione per una separazione giudiziale senza figli ? Dai..


Allora la cosa è chiara.

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (27 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono una donna sposata con figli. Ho avuto un amante che poi ho lasciato, perchè non aveva senso non provare a salvare e recuperare un matrimonio iniziato con amore ed entusiasmo. Una volta che ho lasciato l amante, e passato un congruo periodo di lutto, mi sono riavvicinata a mio marito e devo dire che da stupida non vedevo più cosa era, in pratica avere una storia fuori mi aveva fatto travisare e stravedere quello che avevo a casa: tanto, tantissimo. Il problema si è posto a metà luglio: ha trovato il mio diario e la copia di una lunga lettera che scrissi al mio amante , lettera che scrissi per lasciarlo.
> 
> Mio marito mi ha fatto scrivere da un avvocato .


Benvenuta.
Direi che dovresti prenderti prima di tutto le tue responsabilità, cosa che in questo paese e con l'andazzo di questa cavolo di società quasi nessuno fa più, prendi atto che il tuo matrimonio è morto, lo hai fatto a fette per due anni e mezzo.
Volta pagina, cercando di trovare una composizione quanto più onesta e amichevole possibile con tuo marito rivolgendoti ad un avvocato che non sia un succhiaossa come ha detto @_ipazia_.
Piangere sul latte versato non serve ma non puoi chidere ad una persona che ha subito una botta del genere, a freddo, dopo aver letto di quanto eri innamorata del tuo amante e di quanto speravi di ricostruirti una vita con altri che possa elaborare in breve un vero e proprio lutto del genere, la sostanziale morte di una famiglia.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non vedo quale senso potrebbe avere un confronto se non quello di fornirle un punto di vista distaccato ed esterno rispetto al suo. E un punto di distaccato ed esterno rispetto al suo, può solo dirle di sbattersene il cazzo di recuperare e pensare a rimetterci il meno possibile. Tanto lui non sarà mai più lo stesso. Probabilmente diventerà, anche se recuperano, un gatto spellato che salta ogni telefono che squilla o che non squilla, oppure ogni volta che lei tarda 5 minuti. E lei in due anni al massimo non lo vorrà mai più vedere neanche in cartolina. Quindi tanto vale pararsi il culo.


La vedo preoccupata dal perderlo..e se stai così un interlocutore legale serve a poco..piu uno psicologo che la possa aiutare o li possa aiutare. È durissima perdonare..lo so.bene..ma è troppo presto per decidere.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Calli alle orecchie. Quest'anno sono 15 anni che sono avvocato, e viaggio sempre con una media di una sessantina di divorzi l'anno.


Tu vedi.solo un aspetto dei tradimenti...quelli che finiscono con un divorzio. Ma non è sempre cosi e certo non passano per uno studio legale quelli che ricostruiscono o ci provano.


----------



## Jimbo123 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tu vedi.solo un aspetto dei tradimenti...quelli che finiscono con un divorzio. Ma non è sempre cosi e certo non passano per uno studio legale quelli che ricostruiscono o ci provano.


Non ha tutti i torti eh. Alla fine, quanti sono i matrimoni che riescono DAVVERO a superare un tradimento? Buona parte di essi scoppia dopo qualche anno al massimo.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

*Stessa cosa*



Zenzero ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono una donna sposata con figli. Ho avuto un amante che poi ho lasciato, perchè non aveva senso non provare a salvare e recuperare un matrimonio iniziato con amore ed entusiasmo. Una volta che ho lasciato l amante, e passato un congruo periodo di lutto, mi sono riavvicinata a mio marito e devo dire che da stupida non vedevo più cosa era, in pratica avere una storia fuori mi aveva fatto travisare e stravedere quello che avevo a casa: tanto, tantissimo. Il problema si è posto a metà luglio: ha trovato il mio diario e la copia di una lunga lettera che scrissi al mio amante , lettera che scrissi per lasciarlo.
> 
> Mio marito mi ha fatto scrivere da un avvocato .


Tuo marito non ti ama. E' capitato anche a me identico e l'ho perdonata perche' ha capito chi amava davvero


----------



## oriente70 (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero se te fossi al posto di tuo marito come ti comporteresti?
Per me è stato pure bravo [emoji41].


----------



## Jimbo123 (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono una donna sposata con figli. Ho avuto un amante che poi ho lasciato, perchè non aveva senso non provare a salvare e recuperare un matrimonio iniziato con amore ed entusiasmo. Una volta che ho lasciato l amante, e passato un congruo periodo di lutto, mi sono riavvicinata a mio marito e devo dire che da stupida non vedevo più cosa era, in pratica avere una storia fuori mi aveva fatto travisare e stravedere quello che avevo a casa: tanto, tantissimo. Il problema si è posto a metà luglio: ha trovato il mio diario e la copia di una lunga lettera che scrissi al mio amante , lettera che scrissi per lasciarlo.
> 
> Mio marito mi ha fatto scrivere da un avvocato .


Sinceramente, ti consiglierei di prendere atto che il tuo matrimonio è andato. 2 anni e mezzo di corna difficilmente si superano. Il come lo ha scoperto tuo marito, poi, ha contribuito a dare la mazzata finale. E infatti hai visto come si è mosso. Ti direi quindi, come molti hanno suggerito, di contattare un legale per tutelarti, cercando di essere il meno "stronza" possibile durante la separazione.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Vuoi salvare il matrimonio e lo capisco..ma sei consapevole che non sareste piu gli stessi? Il suo rancore e la sua delusione sarebbero una zavorra pesante. Tu sei disposta ad avere accanto un uomo che ti ama a metà? Ma in due anni e passa ti sei mai detta seriamente che cosa sto facendo...e hai mai pensato che cio che facevi poteva farti perdere tuo marito? Ti sei mai messa nei suoi panni? Siamo adulti e dovremmo sapere che tutto ha un prezzo.


Cazzata. Il matrimonio si puo' recuperare eccomr.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Non ha tutti i torti eh. Alla fine, quanti sono i matrimoni che riescono DAVVERO a superare un tradimento? Buona parte di essi scoppia dopo qualche anno al massimo.


Dove prendi questa statistica? Quelli che saltano per corna sono pubblici..quelli che ricostruiscono non fanno rumore.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Ognuno è liberissimo di fare ciò che crede.
> Poi se l affido esclusivo dei figli va al marito è secondario.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Se ti pianta tua moglue ne riparliamo


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Rose1994 ha detto:


> Penso che il rapporto con il marito sia irrecuperabile. La relazione è durata ben due anni e mezzo, troppo da sostenere per un eventuale perdono da qualsiasi persona al mondo. Ancor di più se lui ha avuto modo di leggere con i suoi occhi quello che provavi per il tuo amante. È davvero pesante da perdonare... Non si aggiusterebbero più le cose.
> Mi dispiace, tesoro.
> Cerca di procurarti un bravo avvocato, e vai avanti...


Mica vero ... mia moglie ha scopato con un altro per un anno (che si sa) ma potrebbero essere 10. Stiamo recuperando. Mandate affanculo gli avvocati . Non vogliono risolvere i vostri problemi ma solo lucrarci sopra.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Cazzata. Il matrimonio si puo' recuperare eccomr.


Certo dico proprio questo...però non è una cazzata che passa subito e non lascia segni... e lei.ne ha fatte tante di cazzate ..dalla durata della cosa...alla lettera che fa molto male..lui non dimenticherà mai quelle parole. Io quando ho scoperto volutamente ho scelto di non riesumare i suoi messaggi di watsap. Alcune frasi mi sarebbero sicuramente rimbalzate in mente per anni e anni.


----------



## Jimbo123 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Dove prendi questa statistica? Quelli che saltano per corna sono pubblici..quelli che ricostruiscono non fanno rumore.


Basta anche che ti fai un giro su questo forum eh. C'è gente che anche a distanza di anni non è riuscita a superare la cosa.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> prendi atto che il tuo matrimonio è morto, lo hai fatto a fette per due anni e mezzo.


Minchia ma solo io la capisco la nostra nuova amica?


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Basta anche che ti fai un giro su questo forum eh. C'è gente che anche a distanza di anni non è riuscita a superare la cosa.


Ma proprio no. Certo lascia segni ma quasi tutti restano. Mi sa che leggi poco.il forum


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Certo dico proprio questo...però non è una cazzata che passa subito e non lascia segni... e lei.ne ha fatte tante di cazzate ..dalla durata della cosa...alla lettera che fa molto male..lui non dimenticherà mai quelle parole. Io quando ho scoperto volutamente ho scelto di non riesumare i suoi messaggi di watsap. Alcune frasi mi sarebbero sicuramente rimbalzate in mente per anni e anni.


E lo dici a me che mia moglie programmava gang bang car sex sesso di gruppo sesso lesbico con chiunque? Altro che "rimbalzare le frasi per anni"
..........


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma proprio no. Certo lascia segni ma quasi tutti restano. Mi sa che leggi poco.il forum


Esatto io sono restato e non ho posto condizioni


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Minchia ma solo io la capisco la nostra nuova amica?


Il problema è che.il marito non si è preso tempo e subito è passato dall avvocato e non è un bel segnale. Ps zenzero piu o meno cosa c era scritto...è fondamentale....cioè se c è roba tipo vorrei te ma ho.un impegno eccc e tosta...se ci sono riferimenti sessuali...ecc...sono tutte cose che chi subisce puo non superare


----------



## Lostris (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Tuo marito non ti ama. E' capitato anche a me identico e l'ho perdonata perche' ha capito chi amava davvero


Ma come fai a dire certe cose?!!


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Il problema è che.il marito non si è preso tempo e subito è passato dall avvocato e non è un bel segnale. Ps zenzero piu o meno cosa c era scritto...è fondamentale....cioè se c è roba tipo vorrei te ma ho.un impegno eccc e tosta...se ci sono riferimenti sessuali...ecc...sono tutte cose che chi subisce puo non superare


Le superi le superi. Mia moglie chattava con 72 uomini e una ventina di coppie. Cosa abbiano fatto davvero non si sa. Di fatto almeno un pisello lo ha preso. Altri non so. Eppure (a fatica) sto superando....


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Esatto io sono restato e non ho posto condizioni


Idem con patate. E mai pensato a passare dall avvocato manco con la pistola fumante in mano. E se tra anni finirà sinceramente me me fotto dell imputarlo a questo...me ne fotto molto di piu di dover seppellire un grande amore e una famiglia


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma come fai a dire certe cose?!!


Perche' se l'amasse davvero se ne fotterebbe dell'orgoglio ma la riprenderebbe dato che e' lei ad avere scelto lui. Attenzione non ho detto che e' semplice


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Le superi le superi. Mia moglie chattava con 72 uomini e una ventina di coppie. Cosa abbiano fatto davvero non si sa. Di fatto almeno un pisello lo ha preso. Altri non so. Eppure (a fatica) sto superando....


Alberto una cosa è sapere che scopava una è averne un video integrale. La lettera questo fa...materializza la cosa.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Idem con patate. E mai pensato a passare dall avvocato manco con la pistola fumante in mano. E se tra anni finirà sinceramente me me fotto dell imputarlo a questo...me ne fotto molto di piu di dover seppellire un grande amore e una famiglia


Esatto. Straquoto


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Alberto una cosa è sapere che scopava una è averne un video integrale. La lettera questo fa...materializza la cosa.


Ho 1000 videate di quello che scriveva.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Alberto una cosa è sapere che scopava una è averne un video integrale. La lettera questo fa...materializza la cosa.


Se vuoi ti posto il link dove si vede l'annuncio sul sito di scambisti dove a tutt' oggi si vede il culo e le gambe di lei in bella vista e pure l'amante porca zozza


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti posto il link dove si vede l'annuncio sul sito di scambisto dove a tutt' oggi si vede il culo e le gambe di lei in bella vista e pure l'amante porca zozza


No grazie come se avessi accettato


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> No grazie come se avessi accettato


 ogni volta che lo vedo e' una stilettata nella zona del cuore....


----------



## Lostris (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Il problema è che.il marito non si è preso tempo e subito è passato dall avvocato e non è un bel segnale. Ps zenzero piu o meno cosa c era scritto...è fondamentale....cioè se c è roba tipo vorrei te ma ho.un impegno eccc e tosta...se ci sono riferimenti sessuali...ecc...sono tutte cose che chi subisce puo non superare


Ma quello che una persona può o non può superare, ció che può essere ritenuto più o meno grave è soggettivo... non ha senso fare pronostici.

Qualsiasi tradimento scoperto cambia irrevocabilmente le carte in tavola. Ma la modalità, quello che ne esce, se il banco salta o non salta dipende da mille fattori che non conosciamo.

Che tipo di persona sia lui, quali siano i suoi valori, il carattere, che tipo di rapporto era il loro, quanto attaccamento/sentimento ci sia.
Anche la sua reazione immediata è poco indicativa, non conoscendo la persona. 

Certo è che lei adesso è meglio che si faccia un quadro più preciso delle possibili conseguenze e si muova in questo senso chiedendo consiglio a esperti. 
Indipemdentemente dall’intenzione di recuperare.

È proprio una brutta situazione.


----------



## spleen (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Minchia ma solo io la capisco la nostra nuova amica?


  Non è una faccenda di capire o no, è una faccenda di dignità personale, due anni e mezzo di frequentazione di un amante, imbastire progetti di lasciare la famiglia per lui, metterli nero su bianco, non sono cose da poco, non cose che si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, non cose da banalizzare con la solita formuletta di rito che sa tanto da presa per il culo "Ma tanto io amo solo te"..... Nel mio post ho parlato di responsabilità, e accanto alla ressa di persone che le hanno consigliato avvocati, lacrimucce, dialoghi, cenere sul capo, pentimenti etc mi sono sentito di consigliarle la sola cosa che una persona seria dovrebbe fare, assumersi le sue responsabilità fino in fondo. Il dialogo col marito, se verrà in futuro (e prima o poi verrà) e le conseguenze devono necessariamente partire da questo, non certo da altre prese per il sedere. Questo nella mia opinione ovviamente, non pretendo certo di scrivere oro colato.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma quello che una persona può o non può superare, ció che può essere ritenuto più o meno grave è soggettivo... non ha senso fare pronostici.
> 
> Qualsiasi tradimento scoperto cambia irrevocabilmente le carte in tavola. Ma la modalità, quello che ne esce, se il banco salta o non salta dipende da mille fattori che non conosciamo.
> 
> ...


Hai completamente ragione.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è una faccenda di capire o no, è una faccenda di dignità personale, due anni e mezzo di frequentazione di un amante, imbastire progetti di lasciare la famiglia per lui, metterli nero su bianco, non sono cose da poco, non cose che si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, non cose da banalizzare con la solita formuletta di rito che sa tanto da presa per il culo "Ma tanto io amo solo te"..... Nel mio post ho parlato di responsabilità, e accanto alla ressa di persone che le hanno consigliato avvocati, lacrimucce, dialoghi, cenere sul capo, pentimenti etc mi sono sentito di consigliarle la sola cosa che una persona seria dovrebbe fare, assumersi le sue responsabilità fino in fondo. Il dialogo col marito, se verrà in futuro (e prima o poi verrà) e le conseguenze devono necessariamente partire da questo, non certo da altre prese per il sedere. Questo nella mia opinione ovviamente, non pretendo certo di scrivere oro colato.


Infatti non e' che lo superi in 3 minuti . Io per affrontarlo un po ci ho messo mesi e mesi


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma quello che una persona può o non può superare, ció che può essere ritenuto più o meno grave è soggettivo... non ha senso fare pronostici.
> 
> Qualsiasi tradimento scoperto cambia irrevocabilmente le carte in tavola. Ma la modalità, quello che ne esce, se il banco salta o non salta dipende da mille fattori che non conosciamo.
> 
> ...


Concordo che ancora non si puo sapere il.finale...ma se rileggi quasi tutti avevano gia fatto il funerale. L.esperto da scomidare per me ora sarebbe un.psicoterapeuta per ricostruire o trovare una modalità di trapasso civile e meno dolorosa possibile...soprattutto fossi in lui parlerei per capire...perche anche chiudere cosi tranchat non serve a nulla


----------



## Lostris (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Perche' se l'amasse davvero se ne fotterebbe dell'orgoglio ma la riprenderebbe dato che e' lei ad avere scelto lui. Attenzione non ho detto che e' semplice


Mi sembra un concetto banale, ma non tutti la pensano come te o misurano l’amore con quel metro. Che sarà giusto per te senz’altro, ma non lo è in modo assoluto.

L’orgoglio a volte non c’entra una cippa, a volte il dolore annichilisce. Entrano in gioco talmente tanti fattori... non generalizzerei, ma soprattutto non trarrei conclusioni sui sentimenti di un uomo di cui non sai proprio nulla solamente basandoti su quello che hai fatto/faresti tu.


----------



## Lostris (28 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Non è una faccenda di capire o no, è una faccenda di dignità personale, due anni e mezzo di frequentazione di un amante, imbastire progetti di lasciare la famiglia per lui, metterli nero su bianco, non sono cose da poco, non cose che si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, non cose da banalizzare con la solita formuletta di rito che sa tanto da presa per il culo "Ma tanto io amo solo te"..... Nel mio post ho parlato di responsabilità, e accanto alla ressa di persone che le hanno consigliato avvocati, lacrimucce, dialoghi, cenere sul capo, pentimenti etc mi sono sentito di consigliarle la sola cosa che una persona seria dovrebbe fare, assumersi le sue responsabilità fino in fondo. Il dialogo col marito, se verrà in futuro (e prima o poi verrà) e le conseguenze devono necessariamente partire da questo, non certo da altre prese per il sedere. Questo nella mia opinione ovviamente, non pretendo certo di scrivere oro colato.


Ma io sono d’accordo sull’assumersi le proprie responsabilità, ma non credo che questo equivalga, con i giusti tempi (non dettati da lei) a non tentare di recuperare nonostante ciò che ha fatto, se è ciò che desidera.

Assumersi le proprie responsabilità significa riconoscere la propria colpa e accettare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, ma non necessariamente in modo passivo, e non credo che ciò significhi banalizzare niente.

Cercare di espiare o fare ammenda comporta un atteggiamento attivo, verso se stessi e l’altro.. 
come mettersi “al servizio” dell’altro e accettare di essere il vomitatoio del dolore causato (se l’altro lo permette) per cercare di agevolarne il lenimento, senza assicurazione alcuna che questo potrà servire o meno.

Non credo che zenzero si stupisca delle reazioni del marito o che consideri con leggerezza ciò che ha fatto.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Tu vedi.solo un aspetto dei tradimenti...quelli che finiscono con un divorzio. Ma non è sempre cosi e certo non passano per uno studio legale quelli che ricostruiscono o ci provano.


Come questo. Lui ha già fatto scrivere.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Idem con patate. E mai pensato a passare dall avvocato manco con la pistola fumante in mano. E se tra anni finirà sinceramente me me fotto dell imputarlo a questo...me ne fotto molto di piu di dover seppellire un grande amore e una famiglia


Agli sconfitti non restano in mano che le questioni di principio. Ĺei può solo subire ciò che lui deciderà di lanciarle addosso. Sopportare, andarsene, ricostruire: sono tutte questioni che lei potrà gestire solo di rimando.
Il suo ventaglio di scelte è drammaticamente limitato. Come quello di ogni traditore scoperto. Per cui la partita te la giochi con il mazzo di carte che hai. Non è questo il momento di giocare al se fosse, o al quanto me ne frega di dover seppellire il grande amore e la mia famiglia.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Se vuoi ti posto il link dove si vede l'annuncio sul sito di scambisti dove a tutt' oggi si vede il culo e le gambe di lei in bella vista e pure l'amante porca zozza


Colpa tua che la rispetti troppo. Tre quarti di quelle che vengono a letto con me lo fanno perché il marito non asseconda le loro perversioni.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ogni volta che lo vedo e' una stilettata nella zona del cuore....


Ma quale cuore? Molto piu sotto.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Nel mio post ho parlato di responsabilità, e accanto alla ressa di persone che le hanno consigliato avvocati, lacrimucce, dialoghi, cenere sul capo, pentimenti etc mi sono sentito di consigliarle la sola cosa che una persona seria dovrebbe fare, assumersi le sue responsabilità fino in fondo.


Aria Fritta's walk of fame


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Colpa tua che la rispetti troppo. Tre quarti di quelle che vengono a letto con me lo fanno perché il marito non asseconda le loro perversioni.


Ma chi ti ha detto che non la assecondo?


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Colpa tua che la rispetti troppo. Tre quarti di quelle che vengono a letto con me lo fanno perché il marito non asseconda le loro perversioni.


3/4 di quelle che vengono a letto con te sono troie . L'altro quarto sono puttane.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi sembra un concetto banale, ma non tutti la pensano come te o misurano l’amore con quel metro. Che sarà giusto per te senz’altro, ma non lo è in modo assoluto.
> 
> L’orgoglio a volte non c’entra una cippa, a volte il dolore annichilisce. Entrano in gioco talmente tanti fattori... non generalizzerei, ma soprattutto non trarrei conclusioni sui sentimenti di un uomo di cui non sai proprio nulla solamente basandoti su quello che hai fatto/faresti tu.


Allora auguri. Ma neanche su quello che faresti tu. Gli uomini soprattutto del centro sud hanno un' educazione troppo maschilista che li porta poi a non accettare queste situazioni


----------



## spleen (28 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma io sono d’accordo sull’assumersi le proprie responsabilità, ma non credo che questo equivalga, con i giusti tempi (non dettati da lei) a non tentare di recuperare nonostante ciò che ha fatto, se è ciò che desidera.  Assumersi le proprie responsabilità significa riconoscere la propria colpa e accettare le conseguenze delle proprie azioni, ma non necessariamente in modo passivo, e non credo che ciò significhi banalizzare niente.  Cercare di espiare o fare ammenda comporta un atteggiamento attivo, verso se stessi e l’altro..  come mettersi “al servizio” dell’altro e accettare di essere il vomitatoio del dolore causato (se l’altro lo permette) per cercare di agevolarne il lenimento, senza assicurazione alcuna che questo potrà servire o meno.  Non credo che zenzero si stupisca delle reazioni del marito o che consideri con leggerezza ciò che ha fatto.


 Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che hai scritto ma due anni e mezzo, Lostris, sono due anni e mezzo!!! Cosa rimane di vero, di autentico, di un rapporto coniugale dopo due anni e mezzo di amante? Cosa ci sarà, cosa resterà di quel rapporto in una eventuale ripartenza? Il senso del mio messaggio è a fronte della maggior parte dei consigli che ho letto, che sembrano le considerazioni a una bambina a cui è caduto il gelato....


----------



## Frithurik (28 Agosto 2018)

No. Calli alle orecchie. Quest'anno sono 15 anni che sono avvocato, e viaggio sempre con una media di una sessantina di divorzi l'anno.



bluestar02 ha detto:


> Sei avvocato?


No fa tante altre cose.:up:


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Come questo. Lui ha già fatto scrivere.


Rispondevo sull assioma che dopo un tradimento tutti si separano. Tanti e lui sono ricorsi all avvocato...ma non tutti. E lui sarà pure andato dall avvocato ma è in casa...potrebbe andare via o cacciarla avrebbe tutto il diritto, ma non lo ha fatto. Attendiamo sviluppi.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Colpa tua che la rispetti troppo. Tre quarti di quelle che vengono a letto con me lo fanno perché il marito non asseconda le loro perversioni.


Meno male che ci sei tu, speminator a sopperire alla mancanza di fantasia dei mariti italiani..sono convinto che i mariti di queste mogli il massimo che hanno fatto è la missionaria...dovrebbero ringraziarti


----------



## Frithurik (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Colpa tua che la rispetti troppo. Tre quarti di quelle che vengono a letto con me lo fanno perché il marito non asseconda le loro perversioni.


Tre quarti a 15 euro, il resto  assecondi le tue perversioni  con la mano.
A cuccia.:up:


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che hai scritto ma due anni e mezzo, Lostris, sono due anni e mezzo!!! Cosa rimane di vero, di autentico, di un rapporto coniugale dopo due anni e mezzo di amante? Cosa ci sarà, cosa resterà di quel rapporto in una eventuale ripartenza? Il senso del mio messaggio è a fronte della maggior parte dei consigli che ho letto, che sembrano le considerazioni a una bambina a cui è caduto il gelato....


Qual è il tempo che possa ritenersi accettabile? Per chi è tradito due anni è peggio di uno certamente ma può spostare di poco la cosa. C è chi non sopporta un messaggio e chi sopporta una relazione extra pluriennale. Dipende dalla persona, dal traditore e cosa fara, dall importanza della storia, da tanto. Alle volte si sceglie anche il male minore. Certo la storia è rovinata e segnata ma non è detto sia finita. Un mese non è nulla per un evento del genere.


----------



## Zenzero (28 Agosto 2018)

Nel diario c' è scritto di tutto. Fantasie, speranze , emozioni . Ci sono scritti passaggi importanti della mia vita, non scrivo tutti i giorni , scrivo solamente quando ho qualcosa di importante da confidarmi. In esso vi sono descritte le emozioni del tradimento e poi il percorso che mi ha fatto tornare a casa. L esaltazione per quello che stavo vivendo, la mia trasformazione da pudica a donna spigliata e disinibita e poi la presa di coscienza dell' importanza di quello che avevo a casa e , sembrano lacrime di coccodrillo ma lo scrissi anche allora in momenti non sospetti, lo schifo per quello che ero diventata.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Nel diario c' è scritto di tutto. Fantasie, speranze , emozioni . Ci sono scritti passaggi importanti della mia vita, non scrivo tutti i giorni , scrivo solamente quando ho qualcosa di importante da confidarmi. In esso vi sono descritte le emozioni del tradimento e poi il percorso che mi ha fatto tornare a casa. L esaltazione per quello che stavo vivendo, la mia trasformazione da pudica a donna spigliata e disinibita e poi la presa di coscienza dell' importanza di quello che avevo a casa e , sembrano lacrime di coccodrillo ma lo scrissi anche allora in momenti non sospetti, lo schifo per quello che ero diventata.


Te non hai idea della botta che si prende a leggere quella roba lì, nel modo con cui la ha letta lui, non ne hai idea proprio.


----------



## spleen (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Qual è il tempo che possa ritenersi accettabile? Per chi è tradito due anni è peggio di uno certamente ma può spostare di poco la cosa. C è chi non sopporta un messaggio e chi sopporta una relazione extra pluriennale. Dipende dalla persona, dal traditore e cosa fara, dall importanza della storia, da tanto. Alle volte si sceglie anche il male minore. Certo la storia è rovinata e segnata ma non è detto sia finita. Un mese non è nulla per un evento del genere.


 Tutte le cose hanno la loro importanza anche il tempo è importante, molto importante, non si tratta di una sbandata momentanea, anche il solo fatto di aver pianificato una uscita dal matrimonio ha un suo peso, schiacciante, significa che dentro quel rapporto mancava o sembrava mancare qualcosa. E' chiaro che ogni storia sia soggettiva ma io di coppie che passino sopra a due anni e mezzo di rapporto extra non ne conosco nemmeno una. Chiaro anche che la storia possa ripartire ma bisogna avere il coraggio di tirare una linea, anche dentro se stessi. Quale fiducia puoi riporre in una persona che ti prende per il sedere per due anni e rotti? Per iniziare di nuovo deve diventare una persona nuova, deve sgomberare tutte le nubi che ha dentro, iniziando ad indagare con chiarezza cosa mancava e perchè ha cercato altro, con onestà.


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Nel diario c' è scritto di tutto. Fantasie, speranze , emozioni . Ci sono scritti passaggi importanti della mia vita, non scrivo tutti i giorni , scrivo solamente quando ho qualcosa di importante da confidarmi. In esso vi sono descritte le emozioni del tradimento e poi il percorso che mi ha fatto tornare a casa. L esaltazione per quello che stavo vivendo, la mia trasformazione da pudica a donna spigliata e disinibita e poi la presa di coscienza dell' importanza di quello che avevo a casa e , sembrano lacrime di coccodrillo ma lo scrissi anche allora in momenti non sospetti, lo schifo per quello che ero diventata.


il fatto e' che tuo marito leggendo il tuo diario e' entrato nei tuoi pensieri ed emozioni piu' recondite.
il diario si scrive per se stessi e le barriere che erigiamo nella vita sociale in certi scritti sono bypassate.
non a caso i diari che venivano regalati per tale scopo erano muniti di lucchetto.

Quindi l impatto per lui e' stato forte e devastante.

tu devi agire su due piani : legale e affettivo  e quello legale che riguarda le conseguenze spicciole che una eventuale separazione dolorosa ed onerosa ti aspetta ti impone di cercarti un BUON avvocato.

su quello affettivo ora come ora non vedo grandi margini, molto dipende dal carattere di tuo marito.


----------



## void (28 Agosto 2018)

Quello che ha letto ha parlato per te, forse e' per questo che non vuole confrontarsi, ha gia' una panoramica completa, non filtrata, di quello che e' successo a te ed a lui, inconsapevolmente.
Tanti ti hanno gia' detto dell'avvocato, non c'e' niente da aggiungere, ma pensaci perche' anche i disastri vanno gestiti, non si puo' semplicemente accettarli. Altrimenti diventano peggio

Lasciagli il tempo di metabolizzare, e poi l'unica cosa che puoi fare e' dirgli (o scrivergli) di te, e di lui, di quello che e' stato per te prima, durante e di quello e' per te dopo. Non puoi fare altro, non puoi scegliere per lui perche' lo hai gia fatto una volta scegliendo per te. 

In bocca al lupo.


----------



## ologramma (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Nel diario c' è scritto di tutto. Fantasie, speranze , emozioni . Ci sono scritti passaggi importanti della mia vita, non scrivo tutti i giorni , scrivo solamente quando ho qualcosa di importante da confidarmi. In esso vi sono descritte le emozioni del tradimento e poi il percorso che mi ha fatto tornare a casa. L esaltazione per quello che stavo vivendo, la mia trasformazione da pudica a donna spigliata e disinibita e poi la presa di coscienza dell' importanza di quello che avevo a casa e , sembrano lacrime di coccodrillo ma lo scrissi anche allora in momenti non sospetti, lo schifo per quello che ero diventata.


spera solo che tuo marito abbia ancora dei sentimenti verso di te perchè metabolizzare le tue fantasie , speranze ed emozioni che hai provato con l'amante  non saranno una cosa facile .
Ti auguro ogni bene


----------



## Zenzero (28 Agosto 2018)

void ha detto:


> Quello che ha letto ha parlato per te, forse e' per questo che non vuole confrontarsi, ha gia' una panoramica completa, non filtrata, di quello che e' successo a te ed a lui, inconsapevolmente.
> Tanti ti hanno gia' detto dell'avvocato, non c'e' niente da aggiungere, ma pensaci perche' anche i disastri vanno gestiti, non si puo' semplicemente accettarli. Altrimenti diventano peggio
> 
> Lasciagli il tempo di metabolizzare, e poi l'unica cosa che puoi fare e' dirgli (o scrivergli) di te, e di lui, di quello che e' stato per te prima, durante e di quello e' per te dopo. Non puoi fare altro, non puoi scegliere per lui perche' lo hai gia fatto una volta scegliendo per te.
> ...


Concordo in tutto , e parlargli o scrivergli è rimarcare quello che ha già letto. Ha capito di avere al suo fianco una sciocca , inaffidabile , una donna che si è persa pensando di trovarsi . Ha letto di quello che ero diventata , acida e pretestuosa con lui e civettuola e leggera fuori. Mi vergogno molto di quello che ha letto , con l amante ho fatto un percorso nel vizio ma per me allora , era inebriante . Mi vedevo bella , desiderata , sexy invece ho capito che ero usata e usavo .


----------



## Skorpio (28 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> su quello affettivo ora come ora non vedo grandi margini, molto dipende dal carattere di tuo marito.


Su quello affettivo [MENTION=7600]Zenzero[/MENTION] può fare quello che ha fatto allora, e cioè aprire un nuovo diario oggi e scrivere di se

E portare anche a quel livello di sensibilità il marito, che prima era completamente fuori

E può scrivere di se rispetto a lui, oggi, quello che trova e che sente.

Senza invaderlo, ma scrivendolo sul "suo diario" del presente e lasciando il diario nella disponibilità di lui, in vista. 

Sarà il marito che sarà libero di scegliere se leggere, e quando leggere

È l'unico modo per comunicare con lui che io vedo ad oggi, per parlare di sé a lui.

Comunicare dicendo realmente ciò che prova oggi


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Su quello affettivo [MENTION=7600]Zenzero[/MENTION] può fare quello che ha fatto allora, e cioè aprire un nuovo diario oggi e scrivere di se
> 
> E portare anche a quel livello di sensibilità il marito, che prima era completamente fuori
> 
> ...


Certo molto  intelligente.
Invece quello che prova il marito lo scrive il suo avvocato.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Certo molto  intelligente.
> Invece quello che prova il marito lo scrive il suo avvocato.


Quello che prova il marito lo può gestire solo il marito

Ed è inutile disperarsi su quel che dovrebbe provare il marito.

Ognuno sceglie di gestire ciò che prova lui

Se il marito non vuol leggere è libero di non leggere

L'avvocato non scrive sentimenti, a quanto mi risulta.

Però non sono molto aggiornato in materia


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quello che prova il marito lo può gestire solo il marito
> 
> Ed è inutile disperarsi su quel che dovrebbe provare il marito.
> 
> ...


Quando passi alle carte bollate ahime salvo rarissime eccezioni i sentimenti hanno fatto il loro tempo

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (28 Agosto 2018)

Se tu lo hai descritto nel tuo diario, ha anche letto di come sei tornata indietro del tuo percorso per ritrovare lui e la tua famiglia.
Forse dovresti solo dirgli che cio' che ha letto e' quello che sei stata e quello che sei, che sei tornata a casa ma il tuo viaggio ti ha portato lontano e non poi cambiare la realta'. Che tu ora sei li' ma se lui non puo' accettarlo, lo comprenderai


----------



## Skorpio (28 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Quando passi alle carte bollate ahime salvo rarissime eccezioni i sentimenti hanno fatto il loro tempo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


Su questo sito di rarissime eccezioni se ne son lette parecchie

L'avvocato è stata una scelta di impulso, quindi completamente inaffidabile per sua stessa natura

Il marito potrebbe già essersene pentito, questo nessuno lo sa

La vita è un poker


----------



## oriente70 (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Nel diario c' è scritto di tutto. Fantasie, speranze , emozioni . Ci sono scritti passaggi importanti della mia vita, non scrivo tutti i giorni , scrivo solamente quando ho qualcosa di importante da confidarmi. In esso vi sono descritte le emozioni del tradimento e poi il percorso che mi ha fatto tornare a casa. L esaltazione per quello che stavo vivendo, la mia trasformazione da pudica a donna spigliata e disinibita e poi la presa di coscienza dell' importanza di quello che avevo a casa e , sembrano lacrime di coccodrillo ma lo scrissi anche allora in momenti non sospetti, lo schifo per quello che ero diventata.


E pensa lui cosa pensa di te ora ... Lascialo fare e accetta le conseguenze. Se vuoi sperare in un eventuale riavvicinamento [emoji41]


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Concordo in tutto , e parlargli o scrivergli è rimarcare quello che ha già letto. Ha capito di avere al suo fianco una *sciocca , inaffidabile , una donna che si è persa pensando di trovarsi . Ha letto di quello che ero diventata , acida e pretestuosa con lui e civettuola e leggera fuori.* Mi vergogno molto di quello che ha letto , con l amante ho fatto un percorso nel vizio ma per me allora , era inebriante . Mi vedevo bella , desiderata , sexy invece ho capito che ero usata e usavo .


Senti...il gatto a nove code conservalo per poi. 

E usalo solo quando avrai smesso di giudicarti per un qualcosa che hai fatto perchè volevi e perchè rispondeva ai tuoi bisogni. 

Assumersi la propria responsabilità, significa anche non rifugiarsi in giudizi riparatori e affrontare la realtà per come è.
Senza infiocchettarla. 

E il grassetto è un fiocchetto. 

Sono diversi i livelli attraverso cui affrontare questa questione. 

E il primo è assumerti chi sei. Chi sei stata. Chi sei diventata. 

Se hai tradito per più di due anni, considerando di far saltare il tuo matrimonio, lasciando pure in giro lettere e diari (minchia...e non per le lettere e i diari, ma per non aver considerato minimamente che tu vivevi con tuo marito anche se stavi scopando con un altro.) significa che la cosa ti rispondeva. Ne avevi bisogno.

Invece di fustigarti, che non serve a niente, vedi di capire per davvero cosa ti ha mosso. 

Perchè se un giorno avrai la possibilità di renderne conto, almeno racconterai la verità e non ti rifugerai dietro i giudizi di te cercando assoluzione. Assoluzione che non può darti nessuno, neppure tuo marito. 

Detto questo per come la vedo io l'avvocato è importante anche per te. 

Perchè quello è il canale scelto da tuo marito per comunicare con te. 
E quello è il canale che hai ad oggi a disposizione. 

Prostrarti alle conseguenze, non è assumerti le responsabilità.
Assumersi le responsabilità è affrontare le conseguenze con gli strumenti che servono a seconda del contesto. 

Adesso siete in botta tutti e due. 

Ma avete anche dei figli. 

E ai figli le cose non le spiegano gli avvocati invece. 

Avete entrambi, anche se tuo marito è parte lesa e dolorante, la responsabilità di accompagnarli nel modo migliore possibile ad affrontare quel che verrà.

E questo in un modo o nell'altro lo *dovrete* fare insieme. 

E forse è questo l'unico nucleo di comunicazione che avete fra voi adesso. 

E se tuo marito non ci viene su, perchè sta metabolizzando, spetta a te aiutarlo. 

Mettendo da parte il tuo egoismo e il tuo desiderio di recuperare e pensando a loro. 

Se non riuscite a parlare fra voi, proponi a tuo marito qualcuno che intervenga per loro e con loro.
E se non accetta proposte da te, usa gli intermediari che ti metterai a disposizione. 

Ribadisco che gli avvocati possono anche avere funzione di intermediari. 
Basta sceglierseli adeguati alle proprie necessità. E far patti chiari e amicizia lunga. 

Certo, per far tutto questo, i giudizi, le fustigazioni su pubblica piazza e tutta la  giostra del pentimento, serve prenderli, metterseli in tasca e ragionare sul concreto. 
Senza cercare penitenza e assoluzioni.


----------



## void (28 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Quando passi alle carte bollate ahime salvo rarissime eccezioni i sentimenti hanno fatto il loro tempo
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


E' vero, ma alle volte la rabbia e la frustrazione ci fanno andare oltre le nostre intenzioni. Non tutti siamo freddi e razionali nell'affrontale i disastri.

Comunque anche l'avvocato e' sicuramente necessario per la sua tutela, cio' non vuol dire che non debba parallelamente provare a raccogliere i cocci del suo matrimonio.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Agosto 2018)

void ha detto:


> E' vero, ma alle volte la rabbia e la frustrazione ci fanno andare oltre le nostre intenzioni. Non tutti siamo freddi e razionali nell'affrontale i disastri.
> 
> Comunque anche l'avvocato e' sicuramente necessario per la sua tutela, cio' non vuol dire che non debba parallelamente provare a raccogliere i cocci del suo matrimonio.


E che doveva fare il marito .... Ha fatto il minimo indispensabile per allontanare un'estranea [emoji41].


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Su questo sito di rarissime eccezioni se ne son lette parecchie
> 
> L'avvocato è stata una scelta di impulso, quindi completamente inaffidabile per sua stessa natura
> 
> ...


esatto, sono gia' tutti li' che tifano per gli avvocati. Io tifo per il marito


----------



## Zenzero (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Senti...il gatto a nove code conservalo per poi.
> 
> E usalo solo quando avrai smesso di giudicarti per un qualcosa che hai fatto perchè volevi e perchè rispondeva ai tuoi bisogni.
> 
> ...


Non è il gatto a 9 code, sai quanti litigi ho provocato apposta per non parlare con lui? Sai quante tensioni a casa ? per te sarà niente, per me è tanto , perchè, oltre al tradimento mi ero resa responsabile di aver portato disagio e tensioni a casa a mio marito e  di conseguenza ai figli. Liti pretestuose , anche mia figlia a volte mi diceva : ma mamma cosa stai dicendo? mamma perchè tratti il papà così?


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Non è il gatto a 9 code, sai quanti litigi ho provocato apposta per non parlare con lui? Sai quante tensioni a casa ? per te sarà niente, per me è tanto , perchè, oltre al tradimento mi ero resa responsabile di aver portato disagio e tensioni a casa a mio marito e  di conseguenza ai figli. Liti pretestuose , anche mia figlia a volte mi diceva : ma mamma cosa stai dicendo? mamma perchè tratti il papà così?


e poi come e' andata la tua storia, sono curioso...!

p.s. sono un minchione pensavo fossi un'altra persona.... ops scusami.


----------



## ologramma (28 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E che doveva fare il marito .... Ha fatto il minimo indispensabile per allontanare un'estranea [emoji41].


vedendo il profilo c'è la data di nascita di Zenzero ,per cui presumo bimbi piccoli , è un bel casino


----------



## Zenzero (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e poi come e' andata la tua storia, sono curioso...!


non ho capito a che storia ti riferisci


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Direi che dovresti prenderti prima di tutto le tue responsabilità, cosa che in questo paese e con l'andazzo di questa cavolo di società quasi nessuno fa più, prendi atto che il tuo matrimonio è morto, lo hai fatto a fette per due anni e mezzo.
> Volta pagina, cercando di trovare una composizione quanto più onesta e amichevole possibile con tuo marito rivolgendoti ad un avvocato che non sia un succhiaossa come ha detto @_ipazia_.
> Piangere sul latte versato non serve ma non puoi chidere ad una persona che ha subito una botta del genere, a freddo, dopo aver letto di quanto eri innamorata del tuo amante e di quanto speravi di ricostruirti una vita con altri che possa elaborare in breve un vero e proprio lutto del genere, la sostanziale morte di una famiglia.


Ciao!! 

Sono d'accordo. 
Sull'assunzione di responsabilità in particolare. 

Che per un traditore, fondamentalmente, significa assumersi l'essere traditore senza inventarsi cose per giustificare l'aver fatto e desiderato quello che si è fatto e desiderato. 
Non nascondersi dietro al dito del pentimento ma dare all'altro motivazioni sensate e agganciate alla realtà delle proprie azioni. 
Secondo me. 

Se io fossi nel marito e mi fossi trovata fra le mani quel che si è trovato fra le mani il marito di [MENTION=7600]Zenzero[/MENTION] e mi trovassi davanti una che spiagnucola di quanto è stata sciocca...la atomizzo. 

Se fai qualcosa che mette così pesantemente in gioco e a sul tavolo dell'azzardo una relazione, e l'unica cosa sensata che riesce ad usare come motivazione è "ero sciocca" e tutto il circo, a me resterebbe davvero solo il desiderio di distruggere ogni cosa. 
Perchè mettere tutto a rischio, perchè si è sciocchi è veramente un punto basso nella scala della scelte personali, anche egoistiche. 

Se mi tradisci, almeno sappi spiegare i perchè e i percome. 
Se mi tradisci senza neanche sapere cosa hai fatto...beh. 

Non è più l'avermi tradito il problema. 
E' che fai cose senza pensare, senza razionalizzare, facendoti portare a spasso come gli adolescenti. 
E questo sarebbe il punto di non ritorno per me. 

Significherebbe che non sei affidabile. 

E, ripeto, non per il tradimento in sè, che forse potrei pure provare a comprendere (anche se la mancanza di cura e attenzione nel lasciare a giro lettere e diari è imperdonabile dal mio punto di vista...chissà se li avessero trovati i figli, per dire) ma perchè ti saresti rivelata una persona inaffidabile nelle sue scelte. Nelle basi su cui poggia le scelte. 
Anche quelle che rispondono solo all'egoismo personale. 

Se poi la reazione diventa "scusami, perdonami, sono stato sciocco, ho perso il lume ma ti amo tanto..."...caspita...farei parecchia fatica a gestirmi. E non so se avrei voglia di gestirmi fra l'altro. 

Da traditrice, probabilmente, sarei molto meno tollerante.
Perchè proprio perchè ho tradito, saprei che non si tradisce spinti da un impulso del momento o dall'ammore. 
Non tollererei cazzate di questo genere. 

Sarebbero un insulto. Quello finale.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> esatto, sono gia' tutti li' che tifano per gli avvocati. Io tifo per il marito


Io al posto del marito leggerei sicuramente la raccomandata che mi arrivasse dal suo avvocato, ma sono assolutamente certo che leggerei anche un suo nuovo diario che dovesse iniziare a scrivere oggi.

Probabilmente con molto più interesse della raccomandata dell'avvocato

Poi sai.. io son io..  suo marito non so


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Nel diario c' è scritto di tutto. Fantasie, speranze , emozioni . Ci sono scritti passaggi importanti della mia vita, non scrivo tutti i giorni , scrivo solamente quando ho qualcosa di importante da confidarmi. In esso vi sono descritte le emozioni del tradimento e poi il percorso che mi ha fatto tornare a casa. L esaltazione per quello che stavo vivendo, la mia trasformazione da pudica a donna spigliata e disinibita e poi la presa di coscienza dell' importanza di quello che avevo a casa e , sembrano lacrime di coccodrillo ma lo scrissi anche allora in momenti non sospetti, lo schifo per quello che ero diventata.


Ma mentre lo scrivevi non hai mai pensato al fatto che poteva beccartelo?
Altra domanda inutile: ma il tuo amante sapeva di questo diario? Sapeva che lasciavi prove? 
A me spiace molto per la situazioni in cui ti trovi, capisco l'incazzatura di tuo marito, non so se al suo posto sarei più incazzata per il tradimento o per la scarsa cura che hai avuto nel non lasciare prove.
Sicura che inconsciamente tu non volevi essere beccata?


----------



## void (28 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E che doveva fare il marito .... Ha fatto il minimo indispensabile per allontanare un'estranea [emoji41].


io veramente parlavo di lei....


----------



## oriente70 (28 Agosto 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedendo il profilo c'è la data di nascita di Zenzero ,per cui presumo bimbi piccoli , è un bel casino


E ma che c'è voi fa in quei momenti te ne frega cazzi dei figli e del coniuge ... E mo che cerca ?


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!!
> Da traditrice, probabilmente, sarei molto meno tollerante.
> Perchè proprio perchè ho tradito, saprei che non si tradisce spinti da un impulso del momento o dall'ammore.
> Non tollererei cazzate di questo genere.


Ma magari lei dice che "e' stata sciocca" per semplificare un concetto tipo "mi sono innamorata di un altro , e' vero, ho pero' seguito un percorso interiore sentimentale e razionale che mi ha fatto capire quanto amo mio marito e quanto , pur volendo bene all'amante, non poteva darmi piu' niente quella storia e oltretutto quanto mi sono sbagliata ad iniziarla".

Per l'uomo e' diverso, il tradimento e' piu' che altro un fatto di sesso, basta trombare e via, non ci si pensa troppo. (e secondo me l'amante di lei era un po cosi')


----------



## oriente70 (28 Agosto 2018)

void ha detto:


> io veramente parlavo di lei....


Deve stare solo buona e zitta.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Non è il gatto a 9 code, sai quanti litigi ho provocato apposta per non parlare con lui? Sai quante tensioni a casa ? per te sarà niente, per me è tanto , perchè, oltre al tradimento mi ero resa responsabile di aver portato disagio e tensioni a casa a mio marito e  di conseguenza ai figli. Liti pretestuose , anche mia figlia a volte mi diceva : ma mamma cosa stai dicendo? mamma perchè tratti il papà così?


E allora assumiti degnamente la responsabilità delle tue azioni senza rifugiarti dietro il "sono stata una scioccherella". 

Hai capito perchè ti sei comportata così? 

Lo sai spiegare senza ridurti alle dimensioni di bambina capricciosa che cerca semplicemente di farsi perdonare? 

Per quanto riguarda i figli, se si sono trovati nelle condizioni di farti quelle domande, già hanno sofferto. 

Cosa dirai a loro? 

Sentite tesori miei, mamma è stata una sciocca e civettuola. Il vizzio l'ha portata via, ma ora sono tornata e sono redenta?" 

Perdonami se sono dura. 

Ma ti stai solo giudicando. 

Ti vergogni?
Beh. Ci sta. 

Assumiti la vergogna però. 
Attraversala. 

E cerca di comprendere a quali bisogni stavi rispondendo quando per due anni e rotti ti sei fatta cullare dal sogno dell'ammore. 

E quando hai pensato bene di lasciare in giro lettere e diari in una casa della famiglia. 

Ti è andata bene che a trovare il diario e compagnia è stato tuo marito. 
Pensa che bello se quella roba l'avessero trovata i tuoi figli. 

Cosa gli dicevi?
Mamma è sciocca???

E guarda, sono una traditrice. 

Ma se fossi tradita, e mi si tentasse di propinare roba di giudizio di sè, non accetterei nulla. 
Proprio come traditrice so che tradire non è un atto involontario o portato dalla scioccheria.

E' un atto di egoismo premeditato. 
Pensato e costruito giorno dopo giorno. 
Vissuto con intensità e piacere. 

Quindi non tollererei minimamente che la spiegazione che mi venisse data riguardasse il "oddio!! come sono stata sciocca. Come sono stata fuori controllo. Come mi dispiace". 

Sarebbe questo il motivo per cui l'altro lo farei a pezzetti millesimali. 

Se tradisci e non mi sai spiegare i perchè e i percome senza venire a scaricarmi addosso il giudizio di te e la vergogna di te, il problema non è il tradimento. 

E' che non sia rispondere degnamente di quel che fai.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!!
> 
> Sono d'accordo.
> Sull'assunzione di responsabilità in particolare.
> ...


quoto


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> non ho capito a che storia ti riferisci


scusami, sono stato un minchione, pensavo che tu fossi un'altra persona, non l'autrice del post.

Comunque tifo apertamente per te e per la riconciliazione con il marito. Deve solo capire se ti ama ancora, ma da tradito, ti dico che il tradito , appunto , vuole una sola cosa : essere rassicurato che tu lo ami ancora e l'altro non era niente per te. Ma sei tu che devi esserne convinta al 100% e senza ripensamenti altrimenti non sarà piu' come prima


----------



## void (28 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Deve stare solo buona e zitta.


Puo' essere una soluzione. Suggeriscigli di chiudere il 3d, non e' piu' necessario :up:


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> quoto


cioe', se tu tradisci per "elevati motivi " il marito deve perdonare , se il marito tradisce perche "ha fatto una sciocchezza" e' imperdonabile?

Che logica perversa.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> cioe', se tu tradisci per "elevati motivi " il marito deve perdonare , se il marito tradisce perche "ha fatto una sciocchezza" e' imperdonabile?
> 
> Che logica perversa.


Intanto nessuno deve o non deve fare nulla se non quello che si sente
Parlo di me. 
nessuno tradisce per elevati motivi, ma "ho fatto una sciocchezza" non si può sentire. almeno per me è così
Vuol dire che hai fatto qualcosa tanto per farlo, senza pensarci, senza crederci. E se mi hai tradito per una cazzata valuto te e non il tradimento
Esattamente come valuto il tuo comportamento con me durante il tradimento
Quanto il tuo tradire ha influito nella nostra coppia. ecc ecc
Poi ognuno ha il suo metro di misura e non credo che nessun metro sia giusto o sbagliato


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Intanto nessuno deve o non deve fare nulla se non quello che si sente
> Parlo di me.
> nessuno tradisce per elevati motivi, ma "ho fatto una sciocchezza" non si può sentire. almeno per me è così
> Vuol dire che hai fatto qualcosa tanto per farlo, senza pensarci, senza crederci. E se mi hai tradito per una cazzata valuto te e non il tradimento
> ...


cioe' se tuo marito ti tradisce e viene da te dicendoti "mi sono innamorato di un'altra ma torno da te" va tutto bene, se invece ti tradisce e viene da te dicendoti :" ho fatto una cazzata  ho messo il pisello dentro un'altra ma non contava niente per me e sono innamorato di te " ti incazzi con lui e lo pianti.. Il mondo al contrario. E' bello perche' e vario comunque........


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ma magari lei dice che "e' stata sciocca" per semplificare un concetto tipo "mi sono innamorata di un altro , e' vero, ho pero' seguito un percorso interiore sentimentale e razionale che mi ha fatto capire quanto amo mio marito e quanto , pur volendo bene all'amante, non poteva darmi piu' niente quella storia e oltretutto quanto mi sono sbagliata ad iniziarla".
> 
> Per l'uomo e' diverso, il tradimento e' piu' che altro un fatto di sesso, basta trombare e via, non ci si pensa troppo. (e secondo me l'amante di lei era un po cosi')


Mi sono innamorata di un altro???

Ma che spiegazione è???

Mi metto al posto di un tradito (partendo dalla base di traditrice...e quindi assumo anche il fatto che avendo io tradito, conosco piuttosto bene le dinamiche del tradimento. E se il mio uomo mi tradisse non avrebbe vita facile riguardo alla spiegazione dei perchè e dei percome. Per certi versi, sono più intollerante di un tradito o di una tradita a riguardo. 

PErchè so che tradire è un atto intenzionale, volontario di semplice egoismo. E' procurarsi piacere, lasciando fuori l'altro. Intenzionalmente. Quindi se mi vieni a dire "che sciocco sono stato...ero innamorato" ti atomizzo. Perchè è una motivazione del cazzo. E fra l'altro non mi riguarda. Sono cazzi tuoi. Specialmente se è l'unica spiegazione sensata che mi sai dare mentre implori il mio perdono. E quindi deleghi a me il posizionamento di tue azioni). 

Non ci si sbaglia a tradire. 

Non è che dovevi svoltare a destra, ma ti sei confuso e hai svoltato a sinistra. 

Tradire, e per lunghi periodi di tempo, significa costruire una dimensione. Starci volontariamente dentro. 
Inventare occasioni e situazioni. 
Mentire in modo misurato e calcolato. 
Tenere maschere meditate. 

Se a tutto questo mi si oppone "l'ammore"...e vabbè. 

Segui il tuo amore arrivederci e grazie. 

E guarda, manco per amore proverei ad entrare in un tradimento verso di me.

Entrerei in un tradimento verso di me solo ed esclusivamente se la persona che lo ha attuato sa portarmici dentro spiegando il percorso. Senza fiocchetti e abbelllimenti. 

E solo se non sta elemosinando un mio perdono. 

Solo se vedessi che l'altra persona si assume quel ha fatto. 
Ossia l'ipotetico calcio in culo che gli arriverebbe con dignità e fermezza. 

Perchè quando tradisci lo sai che il minimo che ti arriva è un calcio in culo. 
E se fai pure il vago a riguardo, scaricando su di me la responsabilità di quel che hai fatto...ecco. Non è un calcio in culo semplice che ti arriva. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

L'ammore...io lo lascerei per le serate romantiche in vacanza. 

Quando sommi tante disattenzioni, l'ammore lo mettiamo via e parliamo di fatti concreti. 

ribadisco.

Se quel diario e quella lettera l'avessero trovata i figli?

E' un segno di mancanza di cura e attenzione lasciare in giro roba tanto delicata. 
Verso la famiglia. Verso lo spazio della famiglia. 

Non solo verso il marito.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> cioe' se tuo marito ti tradisce e viene da te dicendoti "mi sono innamorato di un'altra ma torno da te" va tutto bene, se invece ti tradisce e viene da te dicendoti :" ho fatto una cazzata  ho messo il pisello dentro un'altra ma non contava niente per me e sono innamorato di te " ti incazzi con lui e lo pianti.. Il mondo al contrario. E' bello perche' e vario comunque........


Ma dove ho scritto che va tutto bene?
Ho detto che se mi devi far soffrire perchè non sai tenere il pisello nelle mutande, valuterei seriamente chi ho sposato
Nell'altro caso cercherei di capire e affrontare insieme la cosa
E ho scritto anche altri parametri che valuterei
Io tua moglie per esempio farei fatica a perdonarla: perchè ha chiesto ad altri cose che a te non ha chiesto.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se quel diario e quella lettera l'avessero trovata i figli?
> 
> E' un segno di mancanza di cura e attenzione lasciare in giro roba tanto delicata.
> Verso la famiglia. Verso lo spazio della famiglia.
> ...


quoto


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sono innamorata di un altro???
> 
> Ma che spiegazione è???


Quindi anche tu sei della scuola "perdono un traditore che l'ha fatto coscientemente con una spiegazione da premio Nobel ma non uno che ha tradito per "ammore" (cazzo se sminuisci quella parola con le due M !!!) o cosi' per "sport (come fa il 99% degli uomini , vedi l'elicotterista latinomane), per mettere il proprio pene dentro un'altro essere vivente?

O e' solo un gran desiderio di autoassoluzione "ho tradito con GRANDI MOTIVI " quindi vaffanculo tutti , ho ragione io!! 

Spero solo che mia moglie non ragioni cosi', non siamo tutti delle rocce titaniche inamovibili, possono essere anche stati periodi neri, problematici, depressivi, ed ecco che ti spunta uno che ti fa dimenticare tutto e ti eleva come dea dell'amore. Ci puoi anche cascare porca l'oca no?? E' il comportamento successivo sia del traditore che del tradito che determina il futuro della coppia. Bisogna chiedersi sostanzialmente se si vuole continuare la storia risolvendo (non in mezz'ora) i problemi e le cause che hanno portato al tradimento, non facendo elucubrazioni sugli "ELEVATI MOTIVI" (che sono una cazzata giustificativa grande quanto un condominio) che hanno portato al tradimento.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu sei della scuola "perdono un traditore che l'ha fatto coscientemente con una spiegazione da premio Nobel ma non uno che ha tradito per "ammore" (cazzo se sminuisci quella parola con le due M !!!) o cosi' per "sport (come fa il 99% degli uomini , vedi l'elicotterista latinomane), per mettere il proprio pene dentro un'altro essere vivente?
> 
> O e' solo un gran desiderio di autoassoluzione "ho tradito con GRANDI MOTIVI " quindi vaffanculo tutti , ho ragione io!!
> 
> Spero solo che mia moglie non ragioni cosi', non siamo tutti delle rocce titaniche inamovibili, possono essere anche stati periodi neri, problematici, depressivi, ed ecco che ti spunta uno che ti fa dimenticare tutto e ti eleva come dea dell'amore. Ci puoi anche cascare porca l'oca no?? E' il comportamento successivo sia del traditore che del tradito che determina il futuro della coppia. Bisogna chiedersi sostanzialmente se si vuole continuare la storia risolvendo (non in mezz'ora) i problemi e le cause che hanno portato al tradimento, non facendo elucubrazioni sugli "ELEVATI MOTIVI" (che sono una cazzata giustificativa grande quanto un condominio) che hanno portato al tradimento.



Le cause non possono essere che cercavo qualcosa che non volevo chiedere a te o che pensavo tu non mi avresti dato
Che si possa incontrare uno a cui non si vuole (bada bene non non si possa) resistere è vero. Ma che non si campi la scusa di mancanze dell'altro. Le mancanze ci possono essere (lo so fin troppo bene) ma il tradire è la scorciatoia più comoda.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma dove ho scritto che va tutto bene?
> Ho detto che se mi devi far soffrire perchè non sai tenere il pisello nelle mutande, valuterei seriamente chi ho sposato
> Nell'altro caso cercherei di capire e affrontare insieme la cosa
> E ho scritto anche altri parametri che valuterei
> Io tua moglie per esempio farei fatica a perdonarla: perchè ha chiesto ad altri cose che a te non ha chiesto.


lo hai scritto giustificando quelli degli "ELEVATI MOTIVI" (cioe' tu che hai tradito) 

Mia moglie ha chiesto ad altri (non e' comunque esattamente cosi' perche' e' stato l'amante che l'ha coinvolta in questo ed e' stata una cosa puramente platonica - si adesso arrivera' qualcuno a dire "e a te chi lo dice questo?) quello che non ha chiesto a me semplicemente per paura che quello che desiderava nella fantasia poteva causare una reazione di respingimento nei suoi confronti (come ha fatto il marito di Zenzero). Attenzione non parlo di rivelare il tradimento ma solo la fantasia di fare sesso in modo "inusuale". Era la stessa cosa che peraltro desideravo io ma che per lo stesso identico motivo non osavo chiederle : per non rischiare di distruggere la famiglia. E io non ho l'amante......


----------



## Zenzero (28 Agosto 2018)

cosa dovrei dirti? che ho conosciuto un uomo completamente diverso da mio marito e ne sono rimasta affascinata? che mi ha preso per mano e mi ha condotto in un mondo a me completamente estraneo e che in questo mondo ci stavo bene? si, ci sono stata benissimo , ho fatto esperienze che ad ora mi vergogno ma che in quel momento mi saziavano. Lui, il mio amante, mi ha preso per mano e assieme abbiamo condiviso pulsioni, paure ma anche esaltazione inebriante. Stavo bene, mi sentivo fortissima con lui.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Le cause non possono essere che cercavo qualcosa che non volevo chiedere a te o che pensavo tu non mi avresti dato
> Che si possa incontrare uno a cui non si vuole (bada bene non non si possa) resistere è vero. Ma che non si campi la scusa di mancanze dell'altro. Le mancanze ci possono essere (lo so fin troppo bene) ma il tradire è la scorciatoia più comoda.


e se le mancanze venissero colmate e il tradimento fosse un ricordo (soprattutto il desiderio di "lasciarsi andare" ad un corteggiatore) come la mettiamo? (si adesso arrveranno Ermik e Oriente70 a dire "e a te chi la dice questa cosa?")


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu sei della scuola "perdono un traditore che l'ha fatto coscientemente con una spiegazione da premio Nobel ma non uno che ha tradito per "ammore" (cazzo se sminuisci quella parola con le due M !!!) o cosi' per "sport (come fa il 99% degli uomini , vedi l'elicotterista latinomane), per mettere il proprio pene dentro un'altro essere vivente?
> 
> O e' solo un gran desiderio di autoassoluzione "ho tradito con GRANDI MOTIVI " quindi vaffanculo tutti , ho ragione io!!
> 
> Spero solo che mia moglie non ragioni cosi', non siamo tutti delle rocce titaniche inamovibili, possono essere anche stati periodi neri, problematici, depressivi, ed ecco che ti spunta uno che ti fa dimenticare tutto e ti eleva come dea dell'amore. Ci puoi anche cascare porca l'oca no?? E' il comportamento successivo sia del traditore che del tradito che determina il futuro della coppia. Bisogna chiedersi sostanzialmente se si vuole continuare la storia risolvendo (non in mezz'ora) i problemi e le cause che hanno portato al tradimento, non facendo elucubrazioni sugli "ELEVATI MOTIVI" (che sono una cazzata giustificativa grande quanto un condominio) che hanno portato al tradimento.


No. Non è questione di grandi motivi. 

E' questione di motivi. Sensati e connessi ad una situazione concreta. 

Se anche sono tua moglie, non sono il contenitore dei tuoi pruriti emotivi. 
Fra adulti esiste la parola e il pensiero. 

Puoi anche semplicemente dirmi "volevo sapere l'effetto che fa". Ma me lo dici guardandomi dritto negli occhi e senza trattarmi indirettamente come il tuo vaso contenente. E partendo dal presupposto che io non sono madre teresa di calcutta. E quindi se i tuoi motivi non mi convincono, o non li trovo ragionevoli sei fuori. 

E lo dico da traditrice. Che non ha avuto grandi motivi. 
Ma avevo motivi. Miei. Legati al mio egoismo e ai miei pruriti. 

No mi permetterei mai di delegare all'altro quei pruriti. 

Sono miei. Oneri e onori. 

Quanto all'ammore. 

Amore significa conoscenza. Piena. Libera da affanni e da menzogne. 
Su se stessi innanzitutto. 

Si può voler bene, legarsi, senza affannarsi a cercare motivazioni mistiche a semplici pulsioni. 

L'amore è tante cose, ma per come la vedo io, non è qualcosa che si lega all'agito del momento. 

E' un qualcosa che si costruisce passo a passo e consapevolmente e intenzionalmente. 
In condivisione. 

E una condivisione che si basa che si basa sulla non condivisione (sull'esclusione di un terzo che assume funzione di legaccio) direi che non è condivisione. 

L'innamoramento è un'altra cosa. 
Ma riguarda le pulsioni. 

E allora parliamo di pulsioni. 

L'innamoramento come motivazione, per come la vedo io, funziona a 20 anni. 

dopo è stantio.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> cosa dovrei dirti? che ho conosciuto un uomo completamente diverso da mio marito e ne sono rimasta affascinata? che mi ha preso per mano e mi ha condotto in un mondo a me completamente estraneo e che in questo mondo ci stavo bene? si, ci sono stata benissimo , ho fatto esperienze che ad ora mi vergogno ma che in quel momento mi saziavano. Lui, il mio amante, mi ha preso per mano e assieme abbiamo condiviso pulsioni, paure ma anche esaltazione inebriante. Stavo bene, mi sentivo fortissima con lui al mio fianco


e ti dico che hai fatto bene , questa cosa ti ha resa una persona migliore. Non devi assolutamente vergognarti di quello che hai fatto , sempre che non sia stato fatto contro la volonta' di qualcuno (e non credo proprio) . Devi pensare che la tua felicita' e' importante e se vuoi ancora tuo marito devi dirgliele queste cose, che ti hanno fatta stare bene perche' saranno un completamento al vostro rapporto. Lui lo capira'


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> lo hai scritto giustificando quelli degli "ELEVATI MOTIVI" (cioe' tu che hai tradito)
> 
> Mia moglie ha chiesto ad altri (non e' comunque esattamente cosi' perche' e' stato l'amante che l'ha coinvolta in questo ed e' stata una cosa puramente platonica - si adesso arrivera' qualcuno a dire "e a te chi lo dice questo?) quello che non ha chiesto a me semplicemente per paura che quello che desiderava nella fantasia poteva causare una reazione di respingimento nei suoi confronti (come ha fatto il marito di Zenzero). Attenzione non parlo di rivelare il tradimento ma solo la fantasia di fare sesso in modo "inusuale". Era la stessa cosa che peraltro desideravo io ma che per lo stesso identico motivo non osavo chiederle : per non rischiare di distruggere la famiglia. *E io non ho l'amante..*....


E questa è la differenza per me
Ho desideri che non oso esprimerti ma non cerco di realizzarli con altri. 
L'amante non ti conivolge se non vuoi essere coinvolta e se sei capace di intendere e di volere
A me non è mai capitato di fare cose che volevo fare con mio marito e non ho fatto. Ho fatto cose che mio marito sapeva desideravo e che per mille motivi non ha voluto realizzare (niente di trascendentale). Ma non sarei riuscita a fare qualcosa che sapevo mio marito avrebbe voluto fare e non avevo fatto con lui.
Esattamente come non avrei realizzato una fantasia se non l'avessi proposta a lui e lui avesse rifiutato.
Questo nel periodo che la nostra coppia funzionava.


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sono innamorata di un altro???
> 
> Ma che spiegazione è???
> 
> ...


io comprendo il discorso della sciatteria assolutamente colpevole .però mi perplime un po' questa logica secondo la quale un traditore che agisce con lucida strategia cancella tracce  e attenzione lo faccia per cura e rispetto verso la famiglia.
anche perchè sappiamo che più "esperienza" (quindi recidive) si ha maggiormente si usano varie precauzioni e in questi casi per me siamo esattamente agli antipodi del rispetto.
è lo stesso discorso sull'etica di comportamenti scorretti alla base.
la lettera che può cadere in mani ai figli è un grave errore ma quando tradisci sai bene di mettere a rischio anche la stima dei figli al momento in cui una maledetta casualità glielo facesse scoprire


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> cosa dovrei dirti? che ho conosciuto un uomo completamente diverso da mio marito e ne sono rimasta affascinata? che mi ha preso per mano e mi ha condotto in un mondo a me completamente estraneo e che in questo mondo ci stavo bene? si, ci sono stata benissimo , ho fatto esperienze che ad ora mi vergogno ma che in quel momento mi saziavano. Lui, il mio amante, mi ha preso per mano e assieme abbiamo condiviso pulsioni, paure ma anche esaltazione inebriante. Stavo bene, mi sentivo fortissima con lui.



Questo è più che comprensibile
Quello che non è accettabile PER ME da traditrice è non aver tutelato la tua famiglia (il diario) e aver mostrizzato tuo marito
Potevi avere tutto questo senza accantonare tuo marito
Non sarebbe stato giusto ma sicuramente più tollerabile


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No. Non è questione di grandi motivi.
> E' questione di motivi. Sensati e connessi ad una situazione concreta.
> Se anche sono tua moglie, non sono il contenitore dei tuoi pruriti emotivi.
> Fra adulti esiste la parola e il pensiero.
> ...


Hai finito?

Tu, l'amore per un altra persona non sai dove sta di casa e mi dispiace perche' tutti i tuoi ragionamenti sono basati esclusivamente sull' IO . Io di qua io di la' , io giudico , io tradisco, io giudico il tradito, il traditore e' un coglione. Ci sei tu solo tu al centro del tuo universo. 

PERO' SOLA


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> cosa dovrei dirti? che ho conosciuto un uomo completamente diverso da mio marito e ne sono rimasta affascinata? che mi ha preso per mano e mi ha condotto in un mondo a me completamente estraneo e che in questo mondo ci stavo bene? si, ci sono stata benissimo , ho fatto esperienze che ad ora mi vergogno ma che in quel momento mi saziavano. Lui, il mio amante, mi ha preso per mano e assieme abbiamo condiviso pulsioni, paure ma anche esaltazione inebriante. Stavo bene, mi sentivo fortissima con lui al mio fianco


Ecco. questo è già qualcosa di un po' più sensato e vicino alla concretezza che tutti i voli pindarici riguardo a che donna sciocca e incapace di resistere al vizzio sei stata. 

Perchè io non ci starei con una donna che mi dice "tesoro, sono stata una scioccherella incapace di resistere al vizzio e alla perdizione". Non sono suo padre. 

Cerca di entrare dentro in queste sensazioni. Perchè parlano di te. 

E se mai avrai modo di ricostruire con tuo marito, è su basi di onestà che mi auguro lo facciate. 

MA prima di questo, a mio parere, assumi questa situazione concreta. 

Ossia che le tue azioni, e quella del lasciare in giro i tuoi pensieri incustoditi a quel modo a disposizione anche dei vostri figli, è veramente grave. 

Di questo sì, mi scuserei. Profondamente. 

Appena ne avrei l'occasione. 

Adesso come adesso, il tuo egoismo e i tuoi desideri, vanno dietro la tutela dei vostri figli. 

A cui DOVETE entrambi un contesto il più possibile sensato. 
Non dico pacifico e sereno. 

Ma sensato sì.

E a questo dovete trovare il modo di collaborare. 

Poi penserete al resto.


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> cosa dovrei dirti? che ho conosciuto un uomo completamente diverso da mio marito e ne sono rimasta affascinata? che mi ha preso per mano e mi ha condotto in un mondo a me completamente estraneo e che in questo mondo ci stavo bene? si, ci sono stata benissimo , ho fatto esperienze che ad ora mi vergogno ma che in quel momento mi saziavano. Lui, il mio amante, mi ha preso per mano e assieme abbiamo condiviso pulsioni, paure ma anche esaltazione inebriante. Stavo bene, mi sentivo fortissima con lui.


Vergognarsi mai.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Hai finito?
> 
> Tu, l'amore per un altra persona non sai dove sta di casa e mi dispiace perche' tutti i tuoi ragionamenti sono basati esclusivamente sull' IO . Io di qua io di la' , io giudico , io tradisco, io giudico il tradito, il traditore e' un coglione. Ci sei tu solo tu al centro del tuo universo.
> 
> PERO' SOLA




Come mai, ad un certo punto finisci per aggredire? (o almeno tentare di farlo )


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Ma chi ti ha detto che non la assecondo?


Una che chatta e va sui siti di incontri con l'amante  (ne conosco tante) lo fa perché non ritiene il legittimo all'altezza di portarla per mano nei suoi mondi. Consolati. Ti vuole bene. Semplicemente ti ha incasellato in un ruolo. Quello che fanno il 99% dei maschi italiani Non appena trovano una disposta lavarti i calzini o a diventare una mucca smagliata per mettere al mondo i tuoi figli.


alberto15 ha detto:


> 3/4 di quelle che vengono a letto con te sono troie . L'altro quarto sono puttane.


Questa risposta parla più di te che di loro.


Eagle72 ha detto:


> Rispondevo sull assioma che dopo un tradimento tutti si separano. Tanti e lui sono ricorsi all avvocato...ma non tutti. E lui sarà pure andato dall avvocato ma è in casa...potrebbe andare via o cacciarla avrebbe tutto il diritto, ma non lo ha fatto. Attendiamo sviluppi.


È a casa per far uscire lei. È il primo consiglio che ti da qualunque avvocato.


Eagle72 ha detto:


> Meno male che ci sei tu, speminator a sopperire alla mancanza di fantasia dei mariti italiani..sono convinto che i mariti di queste mogli il massimo che hanno fatto è la missionaria...dovrebbero ringraziarti


Eppure è la vita, ed è pure giusto. Mentre tu lasci la tua impronta nella storia a forma di Conchetta sul divano, le poverino esercitano il loro sacrosanto diritto ad avere chi le scopa il cervello.


Frithurik ha detto:


> Tre quarti a 15 euro, il resto  assecondi le tue perversioni  con la mano.
> A cuccia.:up:


Senti stronzone, a cuccia lo dici a quei quattro sfigati che hai dietro. Continua a non esserci traccia del perché sei qui. Una storia, un thread. Secondo me sei minimo un disabile da quanto sei incattivito con chi funziona normalmente, ma non è un problema mio. Vattene a fanculo. L'invito è esteso agli altri disagiati del pozzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai, ad un certo punto finisci per aggredire? (o almeno tentare di farlo )


 tutti aggressivi al ritorno delle vacanze 
IO no sono ancora in ferie


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> io comprendo il discorso della sciatteria assolutamente colpevole .però mi perplime un po' questa logica secondo la quale un traditore che agisce con lucida strategia cancella tracce  e attenzione lo faccia per cura e rispetto verso la famiglia.
> anche perchè sappiamo che più "esperienza" (quindi recidive) si ha maggiormente si usano varie precauzioni e in questi casi per me siamo esattamente agli antipodi del rispetto.
> è lo stesso discorso sull'etica di comportamenti scorretti alla base.
> la lettera che può cadere in mani ai figli è un grave errore ma quando tradisci sai bene di mettere a rischio anche la stima dei figli al momento in cui una maledetta casualità glielo facesse scoprire


Certo che è parziale. E non ha nulla a che vedere con una qualche etica. 

E certo che nella conta dei rischi c'è la perdita della stima. 

Ma un discorso è "figli miei, ho tradito" oppure (nella peggiore delle ipotesi) "figli miei, mamma/papà ha tradito"

Altro discorso, per un figlio, è leggere e entrare attraverso lo scritto in dimensioni intime.

Io sono della posizione per cui i figli più sono tenuti lontani dalla dimensione erotica dei genitori meglio è. Per loro. 

Questo per quanto riguarda i figli. 

Poi, e non è di nuovo etica, se tradisco, lo faccio bene. 
Proprio per quello che comporta. 

LA sciatteria è indicatore di molto. 
Anche nella scorrettezza. 

A mio parere ovviamente. 

Poi c'è a chi non tange. 

A me, la sciatteria, mia o di qualcun altro, fa l'effetto di una aggravante. 
Significa non cura di sè.

E di conseguenza non cura di chi mi sta intorno. 

Da brava egocentrica, sono piuttosto convinta che chi non sa aver cura di sè neppure sa - e può- aver cura di qualcun altro.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tutti aggressivi al ritorno delle vacanze
> IO no sono ancora in ferie


Può essere. 

Tipo il lunedì in autostrada...tutti incazzati!! 

E beata te!!!

Io passerei la vita in vacanza!! 
Mi piace un sacco fare cose senza dover seguire i ritmi imposti dal lavoro.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che è parziale. E non ha nulla a che vedere con una qualche etica.
> 
> E certo che nella conta dei rischi c'è la perdita della stima.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!!
> 
> Sono d'accordo.
> Sull'assunzione di responsabilità in particolare.
> ...


E da cosa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Può essere.
> 
> Tipo il lunedì in autostrada...tutti incazzati!!
> 
> ...


 a me piace anche il rientro e la nostalgia di quello che ho vissuto in vacanza.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E da cosa?


Non ho capito cosa chiedi


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me piace anche il rientro e la nostalgia di quello che ho vissuto in vacanza.


Vero.

sei anche tu una che si coccola nella melanconia? 

Piace molto anche a me la nostalgia. E' una bella sensazione. Di vissuto.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Una che chatta e va sui siti di incontri con l'amante  (ne conosco tante) lo fa perché non ritiene il legittimo all'altezza di portarla per mano nei suoi mondi. Consolati. Ti vuole bene. Semplicemente ti ha incasellato in un ruolo.


Quello che fanno le tue amanti non mi riguarda. Quello che fa mia moglie non lo hai proprio capito. E si che sei avvocato porcozzio.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> io comprendo il discorso della sciatteria assolutamente colpevole .però mi perplime un po' questa logica secondo la quale un traditore che agisce con lucida strategia cancella tracce  e attenzione lo faccia per cura e rispetto verso la famiglia.anche perchè sappiamo che più "esperienza" (quindi recidive) si ha maggiormente si usano varie precauzioni e in questi casi per me siamo esattamente agli antipodi del rispetto.è lo stesso discorso sull'etica di comportamenti scorretti alla base.la lettera che può cadere in mani ai figli è un grave errore ma quando tradisci sai bene di mettere a rischio anche la stima dei figli al momento in cui una maledetta casualità glielo facesse scoprire


esatto, ma certi hanno gia' le risposte preconfezionate.....


----------



## Zenzero (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questo è più che comprensibile
> Quello che non è accettabile PER ME da traditrice è non aver tutelato la tua famiglia (il diario) e aver mostrizzato tuo marito
> Potevi avere tutto questo senza accantonare tuo marito
> Non sarebbe stato giusto ma sicuramente più tollerabile


il diario l ho da sempre. E' stata una disattenzione imperdonabile ma non era mai successo. I figli lasciati ai nonni, noi due siamo usciti , ci siamo divertiti , ballato e anche bevuto. Tornati lui si è fatto una doccia perchè si era sporcato e io ho scritto come stavo bene. Poi ho sentito che stava uscendo, l ho messo di corsa nel cassetto. Abbiamo fatto l amore e al mattino mi ero scordata del diario mal riposto.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quello che fanno le tue amanti non mi riguarda. Quello che fa mia moglie non lo hai proprio capito. E si che sei avvocato porcozzio.


Appunto, e sono professionalmente deformato a basarmi su quello che leggo. Quello che fa tua moglie nel tuo cervello posso pure non averlo capito. Quello che fa tua moglie in pratica lo hai scritto tu. E lo trovo molto più ordinario di quanto tu non creda, anche se vuoi far sembrare la tua posizione come qualcosa di epico.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Vero.
> 
> sei anche tu una che si coccola nella melanconia?
> 
> Piace molto anche a me la nostalgia. E' una bella sensazione. Di vissuto.


 si, soprattutto se ho vissuto delle emozioni.
Quest'anno visive, per la prima volta in vita mia ho provato profonde emozioni davanti a dei paesaggi.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> il diario l ho da sempre. E' stata una disattenzione imperdonabile ma non era mai successo. I figli lasciati ai nonni, noi due siamo usciti , ci siamo divertiti , ballato e anche bevuto. Tornati lui si è fatto una doccia perchè si era sporcato e io ho scritto come stavo bene. Poi ho sentito che stava uscendo, l ho messo di corsa nel cassetto. Abbiamo fatto l amore e al mattino mi ero scordata del diario mal riposto.


domanda : ma lui sapeva che tu avevi un diario? Se lo avesse mia moglie lo saprei anche se la rispetterei senza aprirlo anche se fosse sul tavolo.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Appunto, e sono professionalmente deformato a basarmi su quello che leggo. Quello che fa tua moglie nel tuo cervello posso pure non averlo capito. Quello che fa tua moglie in pratica lo hai scritto tu. E lo trovo molto più ordinario di quanto tu non creda, anche se vuoi far sembrare la tua posizione come qualcosa di epico.


tu si che capisci le persone, uno psicologo nato. Mai pensato di fare qualcosa di "epico", hai sparato proprio una cazzata. E' ordinario? Puo' darsi ma a te piacerebbe essere della partita vero? Se le tue amanti sono troie non e' detto che debbano esserlo tutte le donne , comprese quelle che tradiscono.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si, soprattutto se ho vissuto delle emozioni.
> Quest'anno visive, per la prima volta in vita mia ho provato profonde emozioni davanti a dei paesaggi.


Ti capisco. 

E a quel livello non mi interessa neanche entrare nel grado dell'emozione. Che sia positiva o negativa poco conta. 
E' proprio godere delle mie emozioni in uno spazio intimo e accogliente. 

La nostalgia diventa una coccola in questo senso per me. 

I paesaggi...sono belli. 
Io adoro la montagna e l'alta montagna. 

Quei posti dove senti il vento. E il silenzio. 

Mi sembrano cattedrali. In cui ho piacere fermarmi.


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Certo che è parziale. E non ha nulla a che vedere con una qualche etica.
> 
> E certo che nella conta dei rischi c'è la perdita della stima.
> 
> ...


è questo "bene" che mi lascia un po' così.
una volta scoperto (perchè immagino che anche chi fa bene le cose lo metta in conto) per mia idea personale più hai agito per coprire e pulire la scena del crimine maggiori sono le aggravanti.
sì, forse uno si prende a carico tutte le responsabilità e archivia nella coscienza il prezzo per il proprio egoismo ma trovo che sia un allontanamento netto dall'intimità della coppia.
grande spazio individuale,ok.penso che quando l'egocentrismo ha un peso tanto rilevante forse contrasta l'idea di vera condivisione e progettualità


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> *il diario l ho da sempre*. E' stata una disattenzione imperdonabile ma non era mai successo. I figli lasciati ai nonni, noi due siamo usciti , ci siamo divertiti , ballato e anche bevuto. Tornati lui si è fatto una doccia perchè si era sporcato e io ho scritto come stavo bene. Poi ho sentito che stava uscendo, l ho messo di corsa nel cassetto. Abbiamo fatto l amore e al mattino mi ero scordata del diario mal riposto.


Ho capito
Ma non aver pensato che correvi il rischio che lo leggesse è per me disattenzione verso lui e la famiglia
Esattamente come qualunque prova lasci in giro
Poi nulla ti tutela dall'essere beccato, ma tenere ricordi, immagini ecc ecc è da irresponsabili. 
Ti faccio esempi scemi: se mandavo una foto, dopo due minuti scrivevo di cancellarla (nel caso appunto ci fosse una dimenticanza), idem l'altro con me
Per questo mi domando se il tuo amante sapesse del diario. perchè anche il non metterti in guardia da parte sua della cazzata che stavi facendo è una sua mancanza di attenzione verso te. Se non ci arrivi tu mi aspetto che ci arrivi l'altro e viceversa


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ho capito
> Ma non aver pensato che correvi il rischio che lo leggesse è per me disattenzione verso lui e la famiglia
> Esattamente come qualunque prova lasci in giro
> Poi nulla ti tutela dall'essere beccato, ma tenere ricordi, immagini ecc ecc è da irresponsabili.
> ...


forse sarebbe stato ancora più prudente non mandarla


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Vergognarsi mai.


La vergogna è inevitabile. 
Riguarda lo svelamento. 
A mio parere. 

E svelarsi attraverso gli occhi degli altri ha un impatto non indifferente. 

Credo che quel mai che citi, per me si collochi nell'attraversarla e non usarla come scudo al proprio sguardo. 
E penso sia questo a fare la differenza nell'elaborazione del vissuto.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Come mai, ad un certo punto finisci per aggredire? (o almeno tentare di farlo )


perche' certe cose non si possono sentire. L'apoteosi dell'egocentrismo intellettualoide.

Odio i radical chic e tutto quello che si spaccia per cultura nascondendo le vere  basse pulsioni


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse sarebbe stato ancora più prudente non mandarla


Probabile. Dipende quanto ti fidi dell'altro
Tendenzialmente se sono arrivata ad andarci a letto mi fido.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> perche' certe cose non si possono sentire. L'apoteosi dell'egocentrismo intellettualoide.
> 
> Odio i radical chic e tutto quello che si spaccia per cultura nascondendo le vere  basse pulsioni


Capisco.

E pensi che aggredire ti porti un qualche vantaggio?
ti fa stare meglio?


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> scusami, sono stato un minchione, pensavo che tu fossi un'altra persona, non l'autrice del post.
> 
> Comunque tifo apertamente per te e per la riconciliazione con il marito. Deve solo capire se ti ama ancora, ma da tradito, ti dico che il tradito , appunto , vuole una sola cosa : essere rassicurato che tu lo ami ancora e l'altro non era niente per te. Ma sei tu che devi esserne convinta al 100% e senza ripensamenti altrimenti non sarà piu' come prima


Quoto. Quotidiane iniezioni di fiducia dove senti che sei ancora e comunque l.amore importante, unico. Ma comunque non sarà mai come prima.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Probabile. Dipende quanto ti fidi dell'altro
> Tendenzialmente se sono arrivata ad andarci a letto mi fido.


quanta gente ha fatto questo errore.... altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il pullulare di filmati di gente che fa sesso con la propria ex


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> io comprendo il discorso della sciatteria assolutamente colpevole .però mi perplime un po' questa logica secondo la quale un traditore che agisce con lucida strategia cancella tracce  e attenzione lo faccia per cura e rispetto verso la famiglia.
> anche perchè sappiamo che più "esperienza" (quindi recidive) si ha maggiormente si usano varie precauzioni e in questi casi per me siamo esattamente agli antipodi del rispetto.
> è lo stesso discorso sull'etica di comportamenti scorretti alla base.
> la lettera che può cadere in mani ai figli è un grave errore ma quando tradisci sai bene di mettere a rischio anche la stima dei figli al momento in cui una maledetta casualità glielo facesse scoprire


Verso la famiglia, attenzione. Non verso l'alto o verso la coppia. Finché non si capisce che il linguaggio del tradimento, perlomeno la stragrande maggioranza di tradimenti, parte dall'_uno che sacrifica il due per riprendersi l'uno senza amazzare il tre (o il quattro)_ cit. 
Stiamo a far teoremi di aria fritta.
Il traditore è qualcuno che, per egoismo, decide che la famiglia rappresentata mentre la coppia va sfasciata. E lo fa per riprendersi la propria individualità e i bisogni individuali. Spesso perché la coppia è stata già sfasciata dalla famiglia, per cui mandarla a puttane è il male minore.
Solo che chi usa il tradimento per salvare la famiglia è una parte del tutto. Ci sono quelli che ingoiano frustrazioni per tutta la vita, quelli che vanno in terapia di coppia, quelli che non scopano più per anni nè dentro né fuori casa, quelli che si rinchiudono in un ruolo di mamma o di papà oppure in 100.000 hobby. Quelli che si buttano sul lavoro o sul volontariato per sopravvivere al tempo libero che ti costringe a pensare. Però ogni tanto bisognerebbe ricordare di leggere l'insegna di questo posto. Se stai qui è perché hai fatto o subito un paio di corna. Poi ci sono i turisti, ma quella è un'altra faccenda.
Per cui per te un altro discorso sì, le cautele sono necessarie proprio perché chi tradisce vuol salvare la famiglia. Altrimenti lascerebbe.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> quanta gente ha fatto questo errore.... altrimenti non si spiegherebbe il pullulare di filmati di gente che fa sesso con la propria ex


Si vede che mi è andata bene o ho valutato bene con chi mi rapportavo


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Capisco.
> 
> E pensi che aggredire ti porti un qualche vantaggio?
> ti fa stare meglio?


io non aggredisco. "Stoppo" e stigmatizzo i comportamenti che ritengo non siano affini al mio pensiero, soprattutto quelli legati all'egocentrismo.

Non devo avere "vantaggi".


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> perche' certe cose non si possono sentire. L'apoteosi dell'egocentrismo intellettualoide.
> 
> Odio i radical chic e tutto quello che si spaccia per cultura nascondendo le vere  basse pulsioni


Parlare di riconciliazione dopo che il marito si sta già organizzando per andare dall'avvocato è già radical chic che spaccia per cultura del volemose bene nascondendo le vere basse pozioni. Come lasciare in mutande e senza casa una che ti ha tradito.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Si vede che mi è andata bene o ho valutato bene con chi mi rapportavo


sei stata in gamba


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Probabile. Dipende quanto ti fidi dell'altro
> Tendenzialmente se sono arrivata ad andarci a letto mi fido.


conta fino ad un certo punto.in quel caso aumentavi il rischio che intervenisse la casualità fra dimenticanze , varie ed eventuali


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> sei stata in gamba


Non lo so
so che per me nonostante il tradimento era fondamentale e prioritario salvaguardare chi era a casa e non aveva colpe.
Non ho mai messo in secondo piano chi avevo scelto come compagno di vita. Pur tradendolo.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> conta fino ad un certo punto.in quel caso aumentavi il rischio che intervenisse la casualità fra dimenticanze , varie ed eventuali


Proprio per evitare questo i messaggi seguenti erano: cancellato? tutto ok? ecc ecc
Poi certo la sfiga ci vede benissimo e non ci si può tutelare al mille per mille


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quindi anche tu sei della scuola "perdono un traditore che l'ha fatto coscientemente con una spiegazione da premio Nobel ma non uno che ha tradito per "ammore" (cazzo se sminuisci quella parola con le due M !!!) o cosi' per "sport (come fa il 99% degli uomini , vedi l'elicotterista latinomane), per mettere il proprio pene dentro un'altro essere vivente?
> 
> O e' solo un gran desiderio di autoassoluzione "ho tradito con GRANDI MOTIVI " quindi vaffanculo tutti , ho ragione io!!
> 
> Spero solo che mia moglie non ragioni cosi', non siamo tutti delle rocce titaniche inamovibili, possono essere anche stati periodi neri, problematici, depressivi, ed ecco che ti spunta uno che ti fa dimenticare tutto e ti eleva come dea dell'amore. Ci puoi anche cascare porca l'oca no?? E' il comportamento successivo sia del traditore che del tradito che determina il futuro della coppia. Bisogna chiedersi sostanzialmente se si vuole continuare la storia risolvendo (non in mezz'ora) i problemi e le cause che hanno portato al tradimento, non facendo elucubrazioni sugli "ELEVATI MOTIVI" (che sono una cazzata giustificativa grande quanto un condominio) che hanno portato al tradimento.


Quoto quoto quoto


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Verso la famiglia, attenzione. Non verso l'alto o verso la coppia. Finché non si capisce che il linguaggio del tradimento, perlomeno la stragrande maggioranza di tradimenti, parte dall'_uno che sacrifica il due per riprendersi l'uno senza amazzare il tre (o il quattro)_ cit.
> Stiamo a far teoremi di aria fritta.
> Il traditore è qualcuno che, per egoismo, decide che la famiglia rappresentata mentre la coppia va sfasciata. E lo fa per riprendersi la propria individualità e i bisogni individuali. Spesso perché la coppia è stata già sfasciata dalla famiglia, per cui mandarla a puttane è il male minore.
> Solo che chi usa il tradimento per salvare la famiglia è una parte del tutto. Ci sono quelli che ingoiano frustrazioni per tutta la vita, quelli che vanno in terapia di coppia, quelli che non scopano più per anni nè dentro né fuori casa, quelli che si rinchiudono in un ruolo di mamma o di papà oppure in 100.000 hobby. Quelli che si buttano sul lavoro o sul volontariato per sopravvivere al tempo libero che ti costringe a pensare. Però ogni tanto bisognerebbe ricordare di leggere l'insegna di questo posto. Se stai qui è perché hai fatto o subito un paio di corna. Poi ci sono i turisti, ma quella è un'altra faccenda.
> *Per cui per te un altro discorso sì, le cautele sono necessarie proprio perché chi tradisce vuol salvare la famiglia.* *Altrimenti lascerebbe*.


c'è chi ha lasciato proprio per essersi innamorato di un altro. in questo modo tu interpreti il tradimento come costante e unica soddisfazione di spazio individuale .
quello che intendo è proprio che più lo concepisci in questo modo maggiore è la tua distanza da territori di condivisione di coppia.togli spazio e tempo per pensare, progettare momenti tuoi piacevoli che , differenza di quelli "leciti" che coinvolgono idealmente tua moglie , sono alle sue spalle e tutto questo con strategia e raziocinio


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non lo soso che per me nonostante il tradimento era fondamentale e prioritario salvaguardare chi era a casa e non aveva colpe.Non ho mai messo in secondo piano chi avevo scelto come compagno di vita. Pur tradendolo.


E come ti sei sentita dopo? Tuo marito/compagno lo ami? Ci vivi ancora assieme? Ne valeva la pena di tradirlo? Ti ha dato tanto l'amante in termini umani?


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> è questo "bene" che mi lascia un po' così.
> una volta scoperto (perchè immagino che anche chi fa bene le cose lo metta in conto) per mia idea personale più hai agito per coprire e pulire la scena del crimine maggiori sono le aggravanti.
> sì, forse uno si prende a carico tutte le responsabilità e archivia nella coscienza il prezzo per il proprio egoismo ma trovo che sia *un allontanamento netto dall'intimità della coppia*.
> grande spazio individuale,ok.penso che quando l'egocentrismo ha un peso tanto rilevante forse contrasta l'idea di vera condivisione e progettualità


Il tradimento E' un allontanamento netto dall'intimità della coppia. 
EDIT: ma la coppia non è famiglia. E questo si collega alla questione del progetto più sotto. 

Non pensi? 

Nel momento in cui io mi ricavo uno spazio mio, soltanto mio, seppur scisso e segmentato dal resto, seppur governato e dominato, mi sono spostata dall'intimità. 

Ho preso l'intimità della coppia e l'ho, come dire, ridotta (anche se non è la parola migliore) ri-collocata. 

Nel momento in cui ci sono non detti, l'intimità è necessariamente intaccata. 
Non a caso la sensazione più diffusa è la "perdita dell'innocenza", la distorsione che sente il tradito. 

In questi termini il traditore a mio parere ha responsabilità, il far bene il male di cui parlo. 

Riconoscere la distorsione che ha provocato, con le sue azioni ma anche con la mala gestione delle sue azioni, e fare spazio esattamente a quella. E' parte dell'assunzione di responsabilità.

Poi lo sintetizzo con il "mi assumo il calcio in culo, e se me lo dai non sei cattiv* ma è nel tuo spazio di azione ed è assolutamente comprensibile". Ma il senso è il riconoscimento a priori che nel momento in cui DECIDI (non che non resisti..che è una cagata a mio parere) di tradire, con la tua scelta hai "ridotto" l'intimità e quindi anche lo spazio delle azioni condivise in una coppia. 

Diventa un ognun per sè, per certi versi. 

E penso che quell'ognun per sè, al momento della scoperta, sia dovuto anche al tradito. 

Per dirla alla arcistufo, sei negli sconfitti al momento della scoperta. E non puoi che rimetterti al vincitore. 

Questo però non significa perdere di dignità o mancare di attenzione anche ai particolari. 

Trovo molto diverso tradire mostrizzando e scaricando quindi sull'altro le proprie emozioni riguardo il tradimento (questo è la mostrizzazione. Proietto sull'altro le motivazioni per cui io sto rispondendo a miei bisogni) e tradire assumendosi il proprio egoismo. Senza usare l'altro come contenitore emotivo. 

E in questo entra la sciatteria. A mio parere. 

E sì, quando l'egocentrismo entra a pieno titolo..la progettualità coinvolge piani materiali. fondamentalmente. 

Perchè nel tradimento io sto prendendo parti di me e lo sto portando fuori e le sto condividendo con altri. 
Questo è. 

E a priori la scelta di parlarne invece che passare direttamente all'agito c'era. Passare all'agito significa scegliere di non parlare. E condividere quelle parole non dette con altri. 

Poi si può entrare nei motivi per cui si decide di non parlare. 
Ma se prima non ci si assume questa scelta, non si può. Manca proprio un pezzo.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Parlare di riconciliazione dopo che il marito si sta già organizzando per andare dall'avvocato è già radical chic che spaccia per cultura del volemose bene nascondendo le vere basse pozioni. Come lasciare in mutande e senza casa una che ti ha tradito.


Che due coglioni hai gia' giudicato tutto tu? Voi avvocati siete dei parassiti della societa' ,soffiate sul fuoco dei problemi , delle diatribe, uno deve andare dall'avvocato anche per andare al cesso, secondo voi. Potevo lasciare mia moglie in mutande volendo ma ho preferito avere una vita piuttosto che la VITTORIA PER MERITO DI UN GRANDE AVVOCATO  e poi trovarmi solo come un cane. Con i soldi si  ma come un cane.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e ti dico che hai fatto bene , questa cosa ti ha resa una persona migliore. Non devi assolutamente vergognarti di quello che hai fatto , sempre che non sia stato fatto contro la volonta' di qualcuno (e non credo proprio) . Devi pensare che la tua felicita' e' importante e se vuoi ancora tuo marito devi dirgliele queste cose, che ti hanno fatta stare bene perche' saranno un completamento al vostro rapporto. Lui lo capira'


Questo no. Se mi dice stavo benissimo e.mi sentivo forte...quella è la porta. Lei ora è migliore perché ha capito che con il fuoco ci si.brucia e in futuro forse non rifarà stessi errori. Ma il marito sta pagando un prezzo salato per questa sua crescita


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tu si che capisci le persone, uno psicologo nato. Mai pensato di fare qualcosa di "epico", hai sparato proprio una cazzata. E' ordinario? Puo' darsi ma a te piacerebbe essere della partita vero? Se le tue amanti sono troie non e' detto che debbano esserlo tutte le donne , comprese quelle che tradiscono.


Che le mie amanti siano troie hai scritto tu. Io non penso di aver mai appellato in vita mia madonna in questo modo.
Non esistono sante e puttane. Se ragioni in questo modo normale che poi le femmine ti scavalchino.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Che due coglioni hai gia' giudicato tutto tu? Voi avvocati siete dei parassiti della societa' ,soffiate sul fuoco dei problemi , delle diatribe, uno deve andare dall'avvocato anche per andare al cesso, secondo voi. Potevo lasciare mia moglie in mutande volendo ma ho preferito avere una vita piuttosto che la VITTORIA PER MERITO DI UN GRANDE AVVOCATO  e poi trovarmi solo come un cane. Con i soldi si  ma come un cane.


Ti sei sfogato cucciolo? Ti senti meglio? Poi quando sei in grado di parlare in modo serio batti un colpo.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che le mie amanti siano troie hai scritto tu. Io non penso di aver mai appellato in vita mia madonna in questo modo.
> Non esistono sante e puttane. Se ragioni in questo modo normale che poi le femmine ti scavalchino.


tu pensi che ragiono cosi' nella vita normale? Non starei su un forum a parlare con una papera di gomma se fosse cosi'.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ti sei sfogato cucciolo? Ti senti meglio? Poi quando sei in grado di parlare in modo serio batti un colpo.


Non mi devo sfogare e non sono il tuo "cucciolo" testa di cazzo.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> io non aggredisco. "Stoppo" e stigmatizzo i comportamenti che ritengo non siano affini al mio pensiero, soprattutto quelli legati all'egocentrismo.
> 
> Non devo avere "vantaggi".


Stoppi? 

In che senso? 

Nei fatti hai usato una modalità aggressiva. E un tono offensivo. 
(delegando fra l'altro a me le reazioni. E aprendomi un ventaglio di possibili azioni a riguardo. Potrei usare i tuoi stessi toni, ignorarti, tenere aperta la comunicazione, etc etc )

Ma io sto comunque continuando a scrivere quel che penso. Per il semplice motivo che posso farlo. 
A prescindere dalle reazioni intorno a me.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Questo è più che comprensibile
> Quello che non è accettabile PER ME da traditrice è non aver tutelato la tua famiglia (il diario) e aver mostrizzato tuo marito
> Potevi avere tutto questo senza accantonare tuo marito
> Non sarebbe stato giusto ma sicuramente più tollerabile


Si è cosi. Ho tradito senza mostrizzare. Sono stato tradito con un processo di mostrizazione umiliante. E fa un male cane sapere che non ti andava bene nulla manco come bevevo dal bicchiere per giustificare a te stessa la tua relazione


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stoppi?
> 
> In che senso?
> 
> ...


Se uno mi risponde potro' o no farmi un'opinione su quello che scrive? Se sono cazzate potro' rispondere a tono o no? 
Tono aggressivo? Me lo posso permettere non vengo a cena da te , non sono tuo dipendente , non ho legami non sono tuo parente quindi non ti devo assolutamente niente che non sia quello che voglio nel risponderti. Anche tu peraltro sei ben brava a mettere in bocca alle persone quello che non hanno detto. E' inutile mettere le faccine.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Si è cosi. Ho tradito senza mostrizzare. Sono stato tradito con un processo di mostrizazione umiliante. E fa un male cane sapere che non ti andava bene nulla manco come bevevo dal bicchiere per giustificare a te stessa la tua relazione


ah si? e' successo questo? Ma era vero o era solo una giustificazione da parte di tua moglie? L'hai tradita per ripicca?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E come ti sei sentita dopo? Tuo marito/compagno lo ami? Ci vivi ancora assieme? Ne valeva la pena di tradirlo? Ti ha dato tanto l'amante in termini umani?


L'amante mi ha dato tanto siamo tutt'ora in contatto. non mi sono mai pentita della mia storia. E' stato qualcosa di importante. 
sono passati 8 anni dalla fine della storia che è finita per motivi indipendenti da noi. Nessuno dei due avrebbe chiuso.
Con mio marito ci vivo ancora insieme. Sui sentimenti preferisco non scendere. 
Le cose sono molto cambiate da allora. Allora lo amavo.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Tutte le cose hanno la loro importanza anche il tempo è importante, molto importante, non si tratta di una sbandata momentanea, anche il solo fatto di aver pianificato una uscita dal matrimonio ha un suo peso, schiacciante, significa che dentro quel rapporto mancava o sembrava mancare qualcosa. E' chiaro che ogni storia sia soggettiva ma io di coppie che passino sopra a due anni e mezzo di rapporto extra non ne conosco nemmeno una. Chiaro anche che la storia possa ripartire ma bisogna avere il coraggio di tirare una linea, anche dentro se stessi. Quale fiducia puoi riporre in una persona che ti prende per il sedere per due anni e rotti? Per iniziare di nuovo deve diventare una persona nuova, deve sgomberare tutte le nubi che ha dentro, iniziando ad indagare con chiarezza cosa mancava e perchè ha cercato altro, con onestà.



condivido pienamente. 
L'aggravante poi, secondo me, é stato il fatto che lei in casa si comportasse in modo insopportabile. La immagino trattare il marito in maniera sprezzante..sicura di se e invincibile ... come se lui fosse di troppo, un peso senza valore. Godendoci pure... a volte.  
Non sottovaluterei questo aspetto.  Io ho vissuto qualcosa di analogo.  Il periodo peggiore, a mente lucida, é situato nella pre-scoperta. Si é trattato di  vedere mio marito, che é sempre stato gentile con me e premuroso con i bambini, trasformarsi in una persona insopportabile. 
La sensazione era quella che la famiglia gli desse fastidio. La relazione lo aveva peggiorato...altro che i miglioramenti di cui leggo nel forum. Si sentiva un super uomo che concedeva, con grande magnanimità d'animo, il suo tempo a me e ai figli.....dato che aveva di meglio da fare. Questa pochezza, questo infantilismo non riuscirò mai a perdonarglielo. Perché bada bene, non si trattava di una presenza triste e malinconica in preda ai sospiri per l'amante...no..no... ma di una presenza appunto sprezzante e ingrata. 
Se poi scopri che la ragione di questa insofferenza, che magari hai provato in tutti i modi ad alleggerire e  ti ha portato ad interrogarti su molte cose, era l'amante.... caspita come vorresti silurarlo. 
E sono d'accordo con te che superare sia difficile, anche se non impossibile. 
Tutto cambia. Non é detto che si cambi in peggio.. ma certamente a volte, se non si ha uno spirito di sacrificio sovrumano, suggerirei anch'io al tradito di dare un taglio netto. Soffri solo per il distacco. Se prosegui, é una battaglia continua in cui il distacco emotivo é l'unica soluzione per sopravvivere....e se non ce la fai... continui a raccontartela.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> L'amante mi ha dato tanto siamo tutt'ora in contatto. non mi sono mai pentita della mia storia. E' stato qualcosa di importante.
> sono passati 8 anni dalla fine della storia che è finita per motivi indipendenti da noi. Nessuno dei due avrebbe chiuso.
> Con mio marito ci vivo ancora insieme. Sui sentimenti preferisco non scendere.
> Le cose sono molto cambiate da allora. Allora lo amavo.


Mi dispiace molto per l'ultima frase.....

Ti ringrazio per la risposta anche se francamente mi lascia l'amaro in bocca, te lo dico sinceramente.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non mi devo sfogare e non sono il tuo "cucciolo" testa di cazzo.


Insomma. A me sembri avere la lucidità di un quindicenne. Sei parecchio compresso. Per cui forse se ti sfoghi poi magari affronti le questioni con un pelo più di freddezza.
Cucciolo.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Se uno mi risponde potro' o no farmi un'opinione su quello che scrive? Se sono cazzate potro' rispondere a tono o no?
> Tono aggressivo? Me lo posso permettere non vengo a cena da te , non sono tuo dipendente , non ho legami non sono tuo parente quindi non ti devo assolutamente niente che non sia quello che voglio nel risponderti. Anche tu peraltro sei ben brava a mettere in bocca alle persone quello che non hanno detto. E' inutile mettere le faccine.


Beh. Puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi e tutto quello che ritieni di dover fare. 

E ti puoi permettere anche le offese. Oltre l'aggressività. 
Certo. 

Per la verità ti puoi anche permettere di uscire per strada e prendere a sberle il primo che passa. 

Ci si può permettere ogni cosa ci si permette. 

Ero incuriosita dal senso che dai a questa forma di comunicazione in un forum, dove il nucleo fondante è il mantenere la comunicazione in toni civili e rispettosi delle idee altrui. Che non significa necessariamente condividere. 
Ma significa semplicemente sapersi confrontare sui contenuti. 

Spostarsi dai contenuti ai nick (neanche persone) è una scelta. 

Permettimi di dirti che è però una scelta che esula dal forum. 
E più che altro interrompe il confronto e la comunicazione per portare il tutto su un piano personale (interno tuo) di vincitori e vinti. 

Ma se hai bisogno di farlo, c'è spazio anche per quello


----------



## francoff (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non mi devo sfogare e non sono il tuo "cucciolo" testa di cazzo.


 Alberto non prendertela....ogni volta che arriva Paperoga, il grande avvocato, quello con la moglie strafiga che viene corteggiata dai primari in su, quello che una volta ha scritto di essere un commercialista.....in pratica uno sfigato fallito che vive qui una vita immaginaria va sempre a finire " in vacca".


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace molto per l'ultima frase.....
> 
> Ti ringrazio per la risposta anche se francamente mi lascia l'amaro in bocca, te lo dico sinceramente.


Tranquillo, la mia storia fa sempre questo effetto su chi è stato tradito


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> *Il tradimento E' un allontanamento netto dall'intimità della coppia. *
> EDIT: ma la coppia non è famiglia. E questo si collega alla questione del progetto più sotto.
> 
> Non pensi?
> ...


dipende.
più sei freddo e consapevole nell'agire, più ti allontani .
non sarai sciatto ma ti ho già perso , non sei la persona che penso di avere accanto.non lo saprò mai? però tu sai che potrebbe essere così , in teoria  il traditore vive una vita sfalsata e in parallelo.
oddio....magari io lo immagino troppo come una sorta  di raskol'nikov :singleeye:


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Insomma. A me sembri avere la lucidità di un quindicenne. Sei parecchio compresso. Per cui forse se ti sfoghi poi magari affronti le questioni con un pelo più di freddezza.
> Cucciolo.


sono piu' lucido di te pirla. Se continui a darmi del "cucciolo" continuo a mandarti affanculo. Ti va bene? Fattelo andare bene.  Non sono minimamente compresso ma forse e' perche' mi stanno sui coglioni gli avvocati ingenerale e per di piu' quelli che soffiano sotto la brace per far scoppiare gli incendi.

Sono freddissimo per quello.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tu pensi che ragiono cosi' nella vita normale? Non starei su un forum a parlare con una papera di gomma se fosse cosi'.


 Se non riesci ad essere fedele a te stesso in un forum tra sconosciuti protetto all'anonimato, non si capisce proprio dove potresti esserlo. Quando leggo le persone qui, parto dal presupposto che, visto che a mentire qui non se ne viene in tasca un cazzo, dicano la verità. E soprattutto ragionino in modo tutto sommato sincero con loro stessi. Altrimenti staresti recitando, ma non mi pare il tuo caso.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> sono piu' lucido di te pirla. Se continui a darmi del "cucciolo" continuo a mandarti affanculo. Ti va bene? Fattelo andare bene.  Non sono minimamente compresso ma forse e' perche' mi stanno sui coglioni gli avvocati ingenerale e per di piu' quelli che soffiano sotto la brace per far scoppiare gli incendi.
> 
> Sono freddissimo per quello.


Bimbo bello Ma chi ti si incula? Ma che ti ho detto di venire a studio e lasciarmi dei soldi? Se ti stanno sui coglioni gli avvocati è un problema tuo. Non sei il primo e non sarai l'ultimo ad avere problemi con la categoria. Anche perché normalmente nelle cause di divorzio si tende a scambiare la pistola per la mano che la impugna. Se tua moglie ti rompe il culo usando un avvocato, non è l'avvocato che ti ha rotto il culo. È tua moglie. Per questo dico che secondo me ragioni da quindicenne.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bimbo bello Ma chi ti si incula? Ma che ti ho detto di venire a studio e lasciarmi dei soldi? Se ti stanno sui coglioni gli avvocati è un problema tuo. Non sei il primo e non sarai l'ultimo ad avere problemi con la categoria. Anche perché normalmente nelle cause di divorzio si tende a scambiare la pistola per la mano che la impugna. Se tua moglie ti rompe il culo usando un avvocato, non è l'avvocato che ti ha rotto il culo. È tua moglie. Per questo dico che secondo me ragioni da quindicenne.


Bimbo bello? Ma chi ti si incula a te. Aggiunto alla lista degli ignorati. ciaone bello


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> dipende.
> più sei freddo e consapevole nell'agire, più ti allontani .
> non sarai sciatto ma ti ho già perso , non sei la persona che penso di avere accanto.non lo saprò mai? però tu sai che potrebbe essere così , in teoria  il traditore vive una vita sfalsata e in parallelo.
> oddio....magari io lo immagino troppo come una sorta  di raskol'nikov :singleeye:


Nel momento in cui io taccio miei bisogni a te, che ho scelto per condividere anche ed esattamente quei bisogni, non sono chi pensi io sia. 

Non lo so se è la freddezza ad allontanare. Personalmente non penso. 
Leghi la lucidità alla freddezza. 
Ma non è così. Non necessariamente almeno. 

La lucidità è aver conto di quel che si fa e perchè. 
Saperselo dire senza infiocchettarlo, e dirselo.
Cercando ogni volta di togliere fiocchetti, che in un modo o nell'altro si mette. Perchè nessuno vuole uscire dal confronto con se stesso completamente a pezzi. 

Anche questo è da considerare. 
Una base di autogiustificazione, anche nelle motivazioni, c'è. 
Non ci si distrugge da soli. Non per egocentrismo. Ma per salvaguardia di base. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

E sì. è in parallelo. 
Certe emozioni, non potranno mai comunque essere condivise. 
Proprio per l'essenza delle emozioni stesse. 

Io ti posso raccontare le mie emozioni, ma tu non potrai mai sentirle come le ho sentite io, neanche se te ne faccio una descrizione minuziosa. 
Le emozioni non usano le parole per esprimersi. E le parole le immiseriscono per certi versi. Le riducono. 
E' un gap inevitabile fra il linguaggio dei sensi e il linguaggio parlato, che per essere tale passa attraverso la rielaborazione cognitiva. 

Ma rispetto al nucleo famiglia, non coppia, lo sfalsamento ha un'altra posizione. 
Io non ho figli. 

Ma, in particolare col mio ex compagno, sentivo nettamente che come coppia non c'era spazio ma come famiglia (e quindi come contenitore di progettualità passate e anche desiderio di progettualità future) lo spazio era ancora lì. 

Immagino che con figli di mezzo, la sensazione sia ancora più potente. 
Perchè i figli rendono carne una sensazione astratta. E la trasformano in azioni tese a.


----------



## Zenzero (28 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> condivido pienamente.
> L'aggravante poi, secondo me, é stato il fatto che lei in casa si comportasse in modo insopportabile. La immagino trattare il marito in maniera sprezzante..sicura di se e invincibile ... come se lui fosse di troppo, un peso senza valore. Godendoci pure... a volte.
> Non sottovaluterei questo aspetto.  Io ho vissuto qualcosa di analogo.  Il periodo peggiore, a mente lucida, é situato nella pre-scoperta. Si é trattato di  vedere mio marito, che é sempre stato gentile con me e premuroso con i bambini, trasformarsi in una persona insopportabile.
> La sensazione era quella che la famiglia gli desse fastidio. La relazione lo aveva peggiorato...altro che i miglioramenti di cui leggo nel forum. Si sentiva un super uomo che concedeva, con grande magnanimità d'animo, il suo tempo a me e ai figli.....dato che aveva di meglio da fare. Questa pochezza, questo infantilismo non riuscirò mai a perdonarglielo. Perché bada bene, non si trattava di una presenza triste e malinconica in preda ai sospiri per l'amante...no..no... ma di una presenza appunto sprezzante e ingrata.
> ...


E' proprio questo che intendevo quando mi sono definita capricciosa e viziata. E' tutta la sporcizia che ho portato in casa che mi addolora, non solo questo, ma questa è una parte importante. E' anche avergli svelato una parte parte di me che adesso disconosco. Con il mio amante ho gettato ogni remora e pudore, con lui ho fatto incontri, trasgressioni, eccitazione e appagamento allo stato puro.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Alberto non prendertela....ogni volta che arriva Paperoga, il grande avvocato, quello con la moglie strafiga che viene corteggiata dai primari in su, quello che una volta ha scritto di essere un commercialista.....in pratica uno sfigato fallito che vive qui una vita immaginaria va sempre a finire " in vacca".


l'ho aggiunto alla lista degli ignorati quindi per me e' morto. Grazie, comunque


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che intendevo quando mi sono definita capricciosa e viziata. E' tutta la sporcizia che ho portato in casa che mi addolora, non solo questo, *ma questa è una parte importante*.


forse è quella più importante
già il fatto che lo comprendi è un passo avanti
L'augurio è che tuo marito riesca a darti una possibilità


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Bimbo bello? Ma chi ti si incula a te. Aggiunto alla lista degli ignorati. ciaone bello


E sono soddisfazioni. Stammi bene, fifone :rotfl:


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh. Puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi e tutto quello che ritieni di dover fare.
> E ti puoi permettere anche le offese. Oltre l'aggressività.
> Certo.
> Per la verità ti puoi anche permettere di uscire per strada e prendere a sberle il primo che passa.
> ...


1) certo
2) non offendo nessuno ma solo chi lo fa come la papera
3) Se prendo a sberle il primo che passa ne prendo 2 . Qui rischio solo di essere ignorato
4) Ma infatti io mantengo toni civili. Sono gli altri che non lo fanno con me e io rispondo a tono. Che poi il nucleo fondante sia il tono e il rispetto delle opinioni altrui sono d'accordo. Non ho visto utenti stracciarsi le vesti quando venivo deriso
5) che sia una scelta che esula da forum lo pensi tu
6) certo che lo porto sul piano personale , fondamentalmente delle storie altrui non ce ne frega una mazza (te compresa) ma servono solo per esprimere un parere personale (tu) o esprimere uno sfogo personale inquadrando quello che leggo alla mia "storia". 

Ma tutto cio' mi sta venendo tremendamente a noia, ma proprio a noia.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Alberto non prendertela....ogni volta che arriva Paperoga, il grande avvocato, quello con la moglie strafiga che viene corteggiata dai primari in su, quello che una volta ha scritto di essere un commercialista.....in pratica uno sfigato fallito che vive qui una vita immaginaria va sempre a finire " in vacca".


È tornato il mio analfabeta funzionale preferito. Quando mai avrei scritto di essere commercialista?


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Tranquillo, la mia storia fa sempre questo effetto su chi è stato tradito


ah si....? Non lo sapevo....


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che intendevo quando mi sono definita capricciosa e viziata. E' tutta la sporcizia che ho portato in casa che mi addolora, non solo questo, ma questa è una parte importante. E' anche avergli svelato una parte parte di me che *adesso disconosco*. Con il mio amante ho gettato ogni remora e pudore, con lui ho fatto incontri, trasgressioni, eccitazione e appagamento allo stato puro.


e questo non ha senso. 

Eri comunque tu. In una forma che non conoscevi e non riconosci. 

Ma eri tu. Non eri posseduta, governata da altri se non te stessa. 

E il fatto di disconoscere ti ha probabilmente portata anche a mostrizzare lui, scaricare su di lui quel disconoscimento ma desiderando fortemente quel vissuto di te. 

Tuo marito si è trovato fra le mani una sconosciuta. 
Se tu, che sei la sua sconosciuta, non riconosci quella sconosciuta, come puoi riuscire in un qualche modo a ricucire lo strappo, la distorsione che lui (e anche tu) state provando? 

E come potete comunicare in mezzo agli strappi? 

Se si vuol cucire, serve avere in mano i lembi, avvicinarli e vedere come e se è possibile ricomporli. 
A volte semplicemente non si può.
A volte ci si riesce. 

Ma non penso che il punto sia riuscire ora come ora. 
voi siete al punto in cui vi serve prendere in mano i lembi e valutare lo strappo. 

E in tutto questo ci sono i vostri figli. 
Che hanno indirettamente vissuto la distorsione.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh. Puoi fare tutto quello che vuoi e tutto quello che ritieni di dover fare.
> 
> E ti puoi permettere anche le offese. Oltre l'aggressività.
> Certo.
> ...


Tipico della sindrome del cornuto. Pensavi di avere il controllo, non ce l'hai più, e ti incazzi con chiunque ti ricordi che della tua vita sessualsentimentale controlli sempre molto poco. Gli passerà.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che intendevo quando mi sono definita capricciosa e viziata. E' tutta la sporcizia che ho portato in casa che mi addolora, non solo questo, ma questa è una parte importante. E' anche avergli svelato una parte parte di me che adesso disconosco. Con il mio amante ho gettato ogni remora e pudore, con lui ho fatto incontri, trasgressioni, eccitazione e appagamento allo stato puro.


Non ho chiaro il motivo della vostra interruzione del rapporto.

Forse lo hai scritto ma mi è sfuggito.

Era perché ti sei resa conto di quella "sporcizia" di cui parli?

Sul diario ce lo hai scritto?


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> 1) certo
> 2) non offendo nessuno ma solo chi lo fa come la papera
> 3) Se prendo a sberle il primo che passa ne prendo 2 . Qui rischio solo di essere ignorato
> 4) Ma infatti io mantengo toni civili. Sono gli altri che non lo fanno con me e io rispondo a tono. Che poi il nucleo fondante sia il tono e il rispetto delle opinioni altrui sono d'accordo. Non ho visto utenti stracciarsi le vesti quando venivo deriso
> ...


Con me hai usato toni aggressivi e offensivi. Gratuitamente. 

Posso comprendere sia un tuo bisogno, posso anche comprendere che quello che ho scritto ti solleciti movimenti che ti hanno portato a reagire in quei termini. 

Ma questo non toglie che sei stato gratuitamente aggressivo e offensivo con una persona, me, che nei tuoi confronti ha usato tutt'altri toni. 

Capisco anche il rischio che correresti nel prendere a sberle. Ed in effetti la valutazione dei rischi è una azione importante nel dirigere le proprie azioni. 
Messa in questi termini però le decisioni discendono dagli altri. 

Quindi se mi incontri per strada e mi valuti inoffensiva fisicamente mi prendi a sberle? 

Diventa, se mi permetti, un far west. 

E tenendo conto che i forum sono storicamente nati, per definizione stessa, come spazi virtuali in cui le persone si riuniscono per confrontarsi civilmente e secondo netiquette intorno a specifici contenuti stai travalicando e togliendo valore ad uno spazio che non è soltanto tuo ma anche di tutti gli altri che lo compongono. 

Personalmente trovo imbarazzanti le dimostrazioni di forza e i toni offensivi. In questo forum c'è una lunga storia a riguardo. Che è travalicata in modi oltre che imbarazzanti andando ad invadere il reale proprio perchè le persone dietro i nick ritenevano che il virtuale fosse un luogo inaderente alla realtà. 

Sono d'accordo che le storie altrui siano uno spazio privilegiato in cui ritrovare spunti per la propria storia personale.
Ed è proprio per questo che trovo curioso il trattarle come se proprie. 

Quelle di chiunque. 

Un livello è usare la storia come spunto per sè.
Altro livello è usare la storia come stura a tutto quello che non si ritiene di poter fare fuori, non protetti dall'anonimato e esposti a conseguenze concrete.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Con me hai usato toni aggressivi e offensivi. Gratuitamente.
> 
> Posso comprendere sia un tuo bisogno, posso anche comprendere che quello che ho scritto ti solleciti movimenti che ti hanno portato a reagire in quei termini.
> 
> ...


Sai che normalmente odio le femmine assertive?


----------



## Zenzero (28 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non ho chiaro il motivo della vostra interruzione del rapporto.
> 
> Forse lo hai scritto ma mi è sfuggito.
> 
> ...


Ero in confusione, volevo lasciare mio marito. Ho trovato il coraggio di parlarne con una mia amica che fa la volontaria in un centro di ascolto, una cosa un po' diversa ma ad ogni modo ha saputo ascoltarmi senza giudicare, farmi guardare dentro e guardare poi l esterno. Da lasciare mio marito in qualche mese ho poi lasciato l amante. Quello che mi sembrava eccitante poi l ho visto come " sporcizia", tanto per far capire abbiamo fatto molto sesso promiscuo con uomini, coppie e anche con donne.Si, sul diario c' è più o meno tutto.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ero in confusione, volevo lasciare mio marito. Ho trovato il coraggio di parlarne con una mia amica che fa la volontaria in un centro di ascolto, una cosa un po' diversa ma ad ogni modo ha saputo ascoltarmi senza giudicare, farmi guardare dentro e guardare poi l esterno. Da lasciare mio marito in qualche mese ho poi lasciato l amante. Quello che mi sembrava eccitante poi l ho visto come " sporcizia", tanto per far capire abbiamo fatto molto sesso promiscuo con uomini, coppie e anche con donne.


il fatto che ti sia trovata male in situazioni extraconiugali non sposta nulla dal motivo del perchè ti sei allontanata da tuo marito. Autodefinirti "viziata" è una banalizzazione. Le situazioni non ti sono piaciute per via delle situazioni. La persona che hai lasciato a casa non ti piaceva più per via della persona. Capisco che sei in fase autocrocifissione, ma serve lucidità nella vita. Sempre.
Da presupposti sbagliati non nascono mai scelte giuste. Mai


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tipico della sindrome del cornuto. Pensavi di avere il controllo, non ce l'hai più, e ti incazzi con chiunque ti ricordi che della tua vita sessualsentimentale controlli sempre molto poco. Gli passerà.


Però, minchia arci. 

Anche tu ci vai pesante e provochi. 

Io continuo a pensare che si possano dire le stesse cose, mantenendo una forma adeguata e anche elegante se vogliamo. 

E non tanto per rispetto a chicchessia, e per qualche buonismo. 
Solo per il semplice fatto che in un luogo pubblico io credo ci sia un contegno da mantenere.

Questo è un luogo in cui siamo tutti fondamentalmente ospiti. 

E non è che essere dietro il nick, permetta di renderlo una latrina. 

Fra l'altro questo posto lo è già stato, latrina intendo, e non era per niente piacevole starci quando veniva trattato in quel modo. 

Tenendo poi conto del fatto che qui, il contenuto fondante del forum, è fondamentalmente il dolore che si attraversa in una questione non di poco conto.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sai che normalmente odio le femmine assertive?


Ma io non sono assertiva. Sono serena


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ah si? e' successo questo? Ma era vero o era solo una giustificazione da parte di tua moglie? L'hai tradita per ripicca?


Ho tradito per primo. Ma sono riuscito a chiudere da solo e presto quando ho capito a cosa portano ste cose e ho avuto sensi di colpa enormi. Lei ha tradito dopo..per tanto e per tutto il periodo ha continuato ad aggredire, trovare scuse banali per denigrarmi...oggi lo ammette...allora non ragionava proprio. Sopratutto negli ultimi mesi quando avevo capito lei negava...oggi quelle negazioni continue le trovo insopportabili....capisco che uno prende tempo mentre risolve.ma se minimamente immagini i danni di una scoperta devi accelerare qualsiasi scelta.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ero in confusione, volevo lasciare mio marito. Ho trovato il coraggio di parlarne con una mia amica che fa la volontaria in un centro di ascolto, una cosa un po' diversa ma ad ogni modo ha saputo ascoltarmi senza giudicare, farmi guardare dentro e guardare poi l esterno. Da lasciare mio marito in qualche mese ho poi lasciato l amante. Quello che mi sembrava eccitante poi l ho visto come " sporcizia", tanto per far capire abbiamo fatto molto sesso promiscuo con uomini, coppie e anche con donne.Si, sul diario c' è più o meno tutto.


Ho capito.. più che un amante in senso stretto diciamo che è stato un traghettatore verso esperienze particolari, diciamo così


----------



## Minerva (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ero in confusione, volevo lasciare mio marito. Ho trovato il coraggio di parlarne con una mia amica che fa la volontaria in un centro di ascolto, una cosa un po' diversa ma ad ogni modo ha saputo ascoltarmi senza giudicare, farmi guardare dentro e guardare poi l esterno. Da lasciare mio marito in qualche mese ho poi lasciato l amante. Quello che mi sembrava eccitante poi l ho visto come " sporcizia", tanto per far capire abbiamo fatto molto sesso promiscuo con uomini, coppie e anche con donne.*Si, sul diario c' è più o meno tutto*.


ma avevi brame letterarie? tipo 50 sfumature di zenzero?


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> condivido pienamente.
> L'aggravante poi, secondo me, é stato il fatto che lei in casa si comportasse in modo insopportabile. La immagino trattare il marito in maniera sprezzante..sicura di se e invincibile ... come se lui fosse di troppo, un peso senza valore. Godendoci pure... a volte.
> Non sottovaluterei questo aspetto.  Io ho vissuto qualcosa di analogo.  Il periodo peggiore, a mente lucida, é situato nella pre-scoperta. Si é trattato di  vedere mio marito, che é sempre stato gentile con me e premuroso con i bambini, trasformarsi in una persona insopportabile.
> La sensazione era quella che la famiglia gli desse fastidio. La relazione lo aveva peggiorato...altro che i miglioramenti di cui leggo nel forum. Si sentiva un super uomo che concedeva, con grande magnanimità d'animo, il suo tempo a me e ai figli.....dato che aveva di meglio da fare. Questa pochezza, questo infantilismo non riuscirò mai a perdonarglielo. Perché bada bene, non si trattava di una presenza triste e malinconica in preda ai sospiri per l'amante...no..no... ma di una presenza appunto sprezzante e ingrata.
> ...


Quanto ti capisco....quando poi realizzi che la causa dei litigi spessissimo banali, delle assenze...per mesi..era quello..be ti sale una rabbia incontenibile.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> il fatto che ti sia trovata male in situazioni extraconiugali non sposta nulla dal motivo del perchè ti sei allontanata da tuo marito. Autodefinirti "viziata" è una banalizzazione. Le situazioni non ti sono piaciute per via delle situazioni. La persona che hai lasciato a casa non ti piaceva più per via della persona. Capisco che sei in fase autocrocifissione, ma serve lucidità nella vita. Sempre.
> Da presupposti sbagliati non nascono mai scelte giuste. Mai


Non sono d'accordo
Spesso il vedere l'altro come qualcuno che ci da attenzioni, sesso, il sentirci desiderata ci porta a fare paragoni con chi si ha a casa e a finire di credere che chi è a casa non valga nulla e a farci dimenticare il motivo per cui lo abbiamo scelto.
Secondo me è l'errore peggiore che si possa fare. Perchè l'amante ha quel ruolo. manca solo che un amante non ci dia attenzione sesso e emozioni. Intendo questo quando dico che non si può paragonare la vita reale all'isola felice.
bisognerebbe poter invertire i ruoli, ma non è possibile
Allora bisogno secondo me usare la ragione.
Ed è quello che a un certo punto ha fatto lei. Ridimensionare l'amante e ritrovare il marito


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ero in confusione, volevo lasciare mio marito. Ho trovato il coraggio di parlarne con una mia amica che fa la volontaria in un centro di ascolto, una cosa un po' diversa ma ad ogni modo ha saputo ascoltarmi senza giudicare, farmi guardare dentro e guardare poi l esterno. Da lasciare mio marito in qualche mese ho poi lasciato l amante. Quello che mi sembrava eccitante poi l ho visto come " sporcizia", tanto per far capire abbiamo fatto molto sesso promiscuo con uomini, coppie e anche con donne.Si, sul diario c' è più o meno tutto.


hai fatto il passo successivo a quello a cui stava arrivando mia moglie. Non ti giudico affatto, anzi apprezzo molto il fatto che tu abbia realmente capito quello a cui tenevi. Spero che  tuo marito capisca.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> Spesso il vedere l'altro come qualcuno che ci da attenzioni, sesso, il sentirci desiderata ci porta a fare paragoni con chi si ha a casa e a finire di credere che chi è a casa non valga nulla e a farci dimenticare il motivo per cui lo abbiamo scelto.
> Secondo me è l'errore peggiore che si possa fare. Perchè l'amante ha quel ruolo. manca solo che un amante non ci dia attenzione sesso e emozioni. Intendo questo quando dico che non si può paragonare la vita reale all'isola felice.
> bisognerebbe poter invertire i ruoli, ma non è possibile
> ...


Quoto . Sono perfettamente d'accordo


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Però, minchia arci.
> 
> Anche tu ci vai pesante e provochi.
> 
> ...


Ipa, tu hai fatto del tuo stile dialettico, visto che scrivi per te stessa, un metodo di dissezione delle persone che a volte ingabbia persino te. Io scrivo essenzialmente per il pubblico, quindi privilegio la battuta ad effetto.
E soprattutto, con tutto l'amore del mondo: sei una pecora, incazzata ma sempre una pecora. Vieni a chiedere un consiglio al lupo cattivo e ti incazzi se ti ricorda che sei una pecora? Non è un disonore essere una pecora, siamo quello che siamo. Ma poi se alzi la voce ti rimetto a posto. 
Per l'ultima, fottutissima volta.
Un cornuto non è automaticamente un santo/a e un traditore non è automaticamente un figlio/a di puttana.
Se perdoni non è un grande gesto magnanimo ma potrebbe pure essere che lo fai per meschinità piccineria o convenienza. O paura di restare solo/a
L'unico elemento assoluto del tradimento è che il traditore subisce una scelta d'altri, la scopre e deve farci i conti. Punto.
Tutto il resto è storia da scrivere e va vista caso per caso. 
Quando hai visto caso per caso, allora giudichi e decidi chi si meritava un ferro rovente nel culo, e chi di essere portato a spalla in trionfo. Sennò sei uno che viene qui a cagare il cazzo a colpi di clichet, e allora ti purgo. Divertendomici, oltretutto. Come i vari Franco, Fritturicchio, e tutti quelli che ho deportato al pozzo a colpi di pernacchie (i famosi "toni trascesi" di cui parlavi tu).
La latrina si genera ogni singola volta che il rapporto traditori/traditi si sposta in favore dei traditi. è come le migrazioni dei lemming. Aspetti che si buttino a mare da soli e poi si riparte.
Sotto sotto è pure poetico. 


ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io non sono assertiva. Sono serena


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ho tradito per primo. Ma sono riuscito a chiudere da solo e presto quando ho capito a cosa portano ste cose e ho avuto sensi di colpa enormi. Lei ha tradito dopo..per tanto e per tutto il periodo ha continuato ad aggredire, trovare scuse banali per denigrarmi...oggi lo ammette...allora non ragionava proprio. Sopratutto negli ultimi mesi quando avevo capito lei negava...oggi quelle negazioni continue le trovo insopportabili....capisco che uno prende tempo mentre risolve.ma se minimamente immagini i danni di una scoperta devi accelerare qualsiasi scelta.


e come hai fatto a chiudere? la tua amante era innamorata? Ti chiedeva di lasciare tua moglie? Avrebbe lasciato il marito (ammesso che ne avesse uno)?

Perche' avevi sensi di colpa? Come li hai gestiti?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo
> Spesso il vedere l'altro come qualcuno che ci da attenzioni, sesso, il sentirci desiderata ci porta a fare paragoni con chi si ha a casa e a finire di credere che chi è a casa non valga nulla e a farci dimenticare il motivo per cui lo abbiamo scelto.
> Secondo me è l'errore peggiore che si possa fare. Perchè l'amante ha quel ruolo. manca solo che un amante non ci dia attenzione sesso e emozioni. Intendo questo quando dico che non si può paragonare la vita reale all'isola felice.
> bisognerebbe poter invertire i ruoli, ma non è possibile
> ...


Sai che secondo me no? Secondo me l'amante l'ha usata sfruttandola per farsi la botta di vita trasgressiva e l'ha portata in situazioni squalliducce che l'hanno lasciata con l'amaro in bocca. Quindi secondo me l'amante si è suicidato per conto suo. Questo l'ha riportata verso il marito. E adesso di fronte alla scoperta si sente con le ginocchia che tremano per cui stare valutando l'opzione salviamo il matrimonio. Ovvio che se tu prendi una ragazza e la butti in mezzo a un club di scambisti senza portarcela per gradi, a meno che non sia cresciuta tra Scampia e Secondigliano, non si sente a suo agio. Io rivendico da sempre il ruolo dell'amante ( che puoi fare pure da marito, perché no) come quello di qualcuno che ti protegge dallo squallore. Ci protegge da quello interno al tuo matrimonio, figurati da quello che puoi rimediare fuori.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ipa, tu hai fatto del tuo stile dialettico, visto che scrivi per te stessa, un metodo di dissezione delle persone che a volte ingabbia persino te. Io scrivo essenzialmente per il pubblico, quindi privilegio la battuta ad effetto.
> E soprattutto, con tutto l'amore del mondo: sei una pecora, incazzata ma sempre una pecora. Vieni a chiedere un consiglio al lupo cattivo e ti incazzi se ti ricorda che sei una pecora? Non è un disonore essere una pecora, siamo quello che siamo. Ma poi se alzi la voce *ti rimetto a posto*.
> Per l'ultima, fottutissima volta.
> Un cornuto non è automaticamente un santo/a e un traditore non è automaticamente un figlio/a di puttana.
> ...


Guarda. Io non ho lo schieramento fra traditori e traditi. 

Ho imparato molto dai traditi. Perchè mi hanno regalato una visione che io non ho. 
E mi hanno permesso di ricalibrare alcune cose. Chiarirne altre. 

Allo stesso modo ho imparato dai traditori. 
Che mi hanno permesso di esplorare parti che da sola non avrei potuto esplorare. 

Fra l'altro, per me, i santi non esistono. Come non esistono gli angeli caduti. 
Sono, per il mio vissuto, troppo legata alla prosaicità. 

Pensa che questa è una cosa che mi rimprovera spesso anche G.
Essere troppo prosaica. 
E penso sia un appunto interessante. La mia "dissezione" la applico anche su di me. 
E con meno attenzioni di quelle che riservo ad altri che non sono io. 
Quindi, forse, una certa poeticità forse è il momento che la impari 
Anche se non penso che mi comporrà mai definitivamente. 
Quel che si è, resta in essenza, per quanto lo si possa aggiustare e smussare. 

Capisco anche il tuo protagonismo. 
Quando si scrive qui, tutti scriviamo per un pubblico, foss'anche il pubblico interiore. 
Il mio è piuttosto nutrito, quello interiore intendo 

Col pubblico esterno a me interessa il confronto. Imparare. 
C'è troppo poco tempo per fare tutto da soli. 

Quanto al rimettere a posto...dai. 
Non si rimette a posto nessuno. 
Non si può. 
E' una sensazione interna. E' un dialogo interiore alla fine. 

Perchè in ogni caso è una situazione infinita, in cui ognuno difende fondamentalmente la propria posizione rendendola di colpo in colpo sempre più valida. Non perchè lo sia. Ma perchè il difenderla le da anche il valore che non ha. 

E anche questo a mio parere è togliere al forum. Che è poi chi lo compone. 

E ribadisco, non per buonismo, ma proprio perchè in altri tempi, quando si era arrivati a far orbitare ogni discussione intorno a questo tipo di scambi, il forum era diventato sterile, noioso e buono solo per cazzeggiare e sparare la prima stronzata che balenava nella mente. 
Dagli scherzoni al fastidio per la conoscenza. (che è qualcosa che francamente non ho mai ben capito). 

Io penso che la latrina si generi qui. 
La diatriba traditori/traditi è solo un buon motivo. Ricco di spunti. 
E di possibilità di ferire. 

Poi ecco...io sono una che se deve ferire, ci va giù pesante. E a quel punto non ho interesse alla ferita. 
Ho interesse al sangue perchè mi hai definitivamente rotto il cazzo. 
Ma per arrivare lì, ce ne vuole. 

forse perchè in guerra ci sono stata per una vita. Che adesso se posso, evito la guerra. 
E scelgo le guerre in cui io ritengo ci sia un qualcosa che ne valga la pena.

Di solito però non sono guerre sul forum, ecco. 

L'unica volta che sono andata pesante sul forum, avevo ben chiaro cosa e chi andavo a colpire. 
E perchè. 
(e non era comunque ancora guerra e per quanto pesante, non era pesante)

E non era certo per questioni di querelle fra traditori e traditi. 
Che sono fondamentalmente questioni di principio, a mio parere. 

Tutti in qualche modo siamo entrambi. 
Come minimo in potenza. 

Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e come hai fatto a chiudere? la tua amante era innamorata? Ti chiedeva di lasciare tua moglie? Avrebbe lasciato il marito (ammesso che ne avesse uno)?
> 
> Perche' avevi sensi di colpa? Come li hai gestiti?


Ho chiuso perche ho capito che ero a un bivio...e che potevo perdere cio che avevo da sempre...e che amo.. mia moglie e le nostre i figlie. Certo le volevo bene, attrazione, molto preso..ma mi sono concentrato su cosa perdevo e non su cosa potevo avere di aggiuntivo..non puoi avere entrambe le cose..rischi di perdere tutto e mangiarti i gomiti...e poi ho capito che come tutte le storie dopo un periodo di lutto l avrei rimossa...così è stato...le voglio bene, ci frequentiamo ogni tanto...ma sono tornato piu convinto che mai con mia moglie...questo 5 anni fa. Poi a natale ho scoperto mia moglie e la sua storia... certo ha contribuito anche la mia distrazione e quindi reputo giustificabile la sua (tra l altro era depressa per problemi lavorativi)....non giustifico pero modalità, tempi, mostrizzazione...


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ho chiuso perche ho capito che ero a un bivio...e che potevo perdere cio che avevo da sempre...e che amo.. mia moglie e i figli. Certo le volevo bene, attrazione, molto preso..ma mi sono concentrato su cosa perdevo...non puoi avere entrambe le cose...e poi ho capito che come tutte le storie dopo un periodo di lutto l avrei rimossa...così è stato...le voglio bene, ci frequentiamo ogni tanto...e sono tornato piu convinto che mai con mia moglie...questo 4 anni fa. Poi a natale ho scoperto mia moglie e la sua storia... certo ha contribuito la mia distrazione e quindi reputo giustificabile la sua....non giustifico modalità, tempi..


grazie per la risposta, e' quello che pensavo....

ma se puoi rispondi ad alcune domande tipo : se lei era/e'' innamorata di te e voleva che tu lasciassi la moglie

ci frequentiamo ogni tanto in che.... senso?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda. Io non ho lo schieramento fra traditori e traditi.
> 
> Ho imparato molto dai traditi. Perchè mi hanno regalato una visione che io non ho.
> E mi hanno permesso di ricalibrare alcune cose. Chiarirne altre.
> ...


Chiarissima ed esaustiva. Solo che non posso condividere tutto. Proprio perché la mia storia, anche solo come utente, è funestata in continuazione da cagacazzi senza un cazzo da dire che si affaccendano a disturbare in nome di logioche di appartenenza.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sai che secondo me no? Secondo me l'amante l'ha usata sfruttandola per farsi la botta di vita trasgressiva e l'ha portata in situazioni squalliducce che l'hanno lasciata con l'amaro in bocca. Quindi secondo me l'amante si è suicidato per conto suo. Questo l'ha riportata verso il marito. E adesso di fronte alla scoperta si sente con le ginocchia che tremano per cui stare valutando l'opzione salviamo il matrimonio. Ovvio che se tu prendi una ragazza e la butti in mezzo a un club di scambisti senza portarcela per gradi, a meno che non sia cresciuta tra Scampia e Secondigliano, non si sente a suo agio. Io rivendico da sempre il ruolo dell'amante ( che puoi fare pure da marito, perché no) come quello di qualcuno che ti protegge dallo squallore. Ci protegge da quello interno al tuo matrimonio, figurati da quello che puoi rimediare fuori.


Perché a Scampia so zoccole di default? Quanto sei pessimo per questo e tutto.il.precedente. meriti l oblio


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiarissima ed esaustiva. *Solo che non posso condividere tutto*. Proprio perché la mia storia, anche solo come utente, è funestata in continuazione da cagacazzi senza un cazzo da dire che si affaccendano a disturbare in nome di logioche di appartenenza.


L'importante è capirsi, a mio parere 

In effetti sei stato al centro, da che ti leggo, di molteplici situazioni in cui si finiva a la guerre. 
C'è anche da dire che ti ci ficchi con immenso gaudio, però 

Sei un provocatore, diciamocelo.

Poi, a me la cosa non da per niente noia. Non mi infastidiscono le provocazioni e per cagarmi il cazzo serve mettercisi di impegno. 
E più che altro serve che io sia coinvolta ad un livello tale per cui in automatico la rosa "dei pretendi" si restringe di default. 
Proprio per quella logica di dissezione di cui parlavi. 

E in questo probabilmente entra in gioco l'essere femmina in un mondo prettamente maschile. 
Che è diverso dall'essere maschio. Foss'anche il mondo fosse prettamente femminile.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> grazie per la risposta, e' quello che pensavo....
> 
> ma se puoi rispondi ad alcune domande tipo : se lei era/e'' innamorata di te e voleva che tu lasciassi la moglie
> 
> ci frequentiamo ogni tanto in che.... senso?


Lei molto presa ma non avrebbe fatto il passo...idem io. ora siamo amici..un caffe ogni tanto...un ottima amica...non perdono mia moglie sul.fatto che quando ha capito la direzione ha lasciato galleggiare la cosa fino a portarmi alla scoperta ...poteva chiudere senza il mio aiuto.  ...


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> In effetti sei stato al centro, da che ti leggo, di molteplici situazioni in cui si finiva a la guerre.
> C'è anche da dire che ti ci ficchi con immenso gaudio, però


Sai che no? Semplicemente sono il negrone di due metri in un raduno di wasp. Do fastidio perché sono diverso, e mi piaccio. Più perché mi piaccio che perché sono diverso.
Infatti ho pochissimi contrasti con chi si piace. Ho perfino un mio forum pieno di gente con cui vado d'accordissimo. 
Pensa un po'


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché a Scampia so zoccole di default? Quanto sei pessimo per questo e tutto.il.precedente. meriti l oblio


Ma non è questione di essere o non essere zoccole. 

Il luogo in cui vivi, i luoghi che frequenti e quindi le persone ti mettono in condizione di attraversare certe cose sì e altre no.
Di ritenere tollerabili, anche per te, certe cose sì e altre no. 

Scampia, per come l'ho inteso io, è un luogo dove non è che trovarcisi è come trovarsi nella Milano bene che frequenta la Bocconi. 
E questo comporta, se non l'azione, come minimo la vicinanza con tutta una varietà di situazioni che nella Milano bene, per dire, neanche sfiori. 

Poi entra in gioco l'individuo. E le sue scelte. 
Ma quando entri in contatto con certi mondi, anche solo di striscio, la tua visione cambia rispetto a chi ne ha letto e per interposta persona. 

A me non scandalizza lo scambismo, per dire, e tutta un'altra serie di pratiche che probabilmente farebbero inorridire e schifare buona parte delle persone che conosco. 
Non ritengo sporcizia certe esperienze. Ma anzi. 

Questo non perchè io sia particolarmente aperta. 
Semplicemente perchè nel mio vissuto ho attraversato diversi mondi. 

Ho amiche che non si sono mai mosse dal loro mondo, e quando anche soltanto accenno ad altri mondi, mi guardano con gli occhi sbarrati. 

Sono solo mondi diversi. 

E' metterli in comunicazione, senza santificarli e mitizzarli o sminuirli e schifarli, la sfida. 
Senza togliere l'essenza e la specificità.
A mio parere. 

Leggere di scambismo, e praticare lo scambismo o stare nei luoghi dello scambismo sono situazini profondamente diverse. Per dire.


----------



## oriente70 (28 Agosto 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedendo il profilo c'è la data di nascita di Zenzero ,per cui presumo bimbi piccoli , è un bel casino


Poi non riesco a vedere i profili [emoji23] buongiorno so limitato pure la[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma non è questione di essere o non essere zoccole.
> 
> Il luogo in cui vivi, i luoghi che frequenti e quindi le persone ti mettono in condizione di attraversare certe cose sì e altre no.
> Di ritenere tollerabili, anche per te, certe cose sì e altre no.
> ...


Ma cosa dici....una di Scampia puo essere incline allo scambismo  e una di milano bocconiana no? Ma per favore


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perché a Scampia so zoccole di default? Quanto sei pessimo per questo e tutto.il.precedente. meriti l oblio


Mai definito una donna zoccola. Sono categorie mentali che non mi appartengono proprio.
Ma quando cresci in certi contesti con lo squallore ci hai a che fare. E la corazza cresce da sé.
Sei sempre _profondissimo_


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sai che no? Semplicemente sono il negrone di due metri in un raduno di wasp. Do fastidio perché sono diverso, e mi piaccio. Più perché mi piaccio che perché sono diverso.
> Infatti ho pochissimi contrasti con chi si piace. Ho perfino un mio forum pieno di gente con cui vado d'accordissimo.
> Pensa un po'


Ma io non dubito che tu abbia persone con cui vai d'accordo. Anzi. 

Io ti leggo, per dire, su alcune cose sono d'accordo, su altre no, come con tutti, e su questo cerco il confronto con te. 
E mi sono piacevolmente confrontata con te. Come in questo momento. 

Se devo essere sincera, però, non ti vedo come un negrone eh 

Però dai, dove trovi da saltare in messo alla rissa, ti ci ficchi! 
In un tuo modo tutto personale che mescola il dire cose che hanno un senso ben chiaro con il provocare e cercare i punti di rottura dell'altro. 

E' un tuo stile.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici....una di Scampia puo essere incline allo scambismo  e una di milano bocconiana no? Ma per favore


Madonna quanto sei scemo :rotfl:
Ma leggi, no? 
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## oriente70 (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e ti dico che hai fatto bene , questa cosa ti ha resa una persona migliore. Non devi assolutamente vergognarti di quello che hai fatto , sempre che non sia stato fatto contro la volonta' di qualcuno (e non credo proprio) . Devi pensare che la tua felicita' e' importante e se vuoi ancora tuo marito devi dirgliele queste cose, che ti hanno fatta stare bene perche' saranno un completamento al vostro rapporto. Lui lo capira'


Persona migliore che ha messo in crisi una famiglia [emoji57]. Che bella vita


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Persona migliore che ha messo in crisi una famiglia [emoji57]. Che bella vita


vuoi che mandi a cagare anche te come la papera? o accendi il cervello?


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Lei molto presa ma non avrebbe fatto il passo...idem io. ora siamo amici..un caffe ogni tanto...un ottima amica...non perdono mia moglie sul.fatto che quando ha capito la direzione ha lasciato galleggiare la cosa fino a portarmi alla scoperta ...poteva chiudere senza il mio aiuto.  ...


grazie

p.s. lei e' stata scoperta?


----------



## oriente70 (28 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Vergognarsi mai.


Dovrebbe vergognarsi non per l'amante ma per come ha distrutto una famiglia


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma cosa dici....una di Scampia puo essere incline allo scambismo  e una di milano bocconiana no? Ma per favore


No. 

Non sto dicendo questo. 

Non sto parlando di inclinazioni. 

Ricordo una storiella che mi raccontava mio papà, del suo paese, madre puttana (di professione intendo) quattro figlie. 
Tre puttane (sempre di professione) e una suora. 

La propria vita è una questione di scelte. 
Ma quelle stesse scelte vengono agite anche sulla base dei personali vissuti.

ti faccio un esempio. Eclatante e che mi coinvolge direttamente. Ma penso possa rendere chiarezza. 
Io sono una donna violentata. 
Ho rielaborato quanto successo. E' un qualcosa con cui sono fondamentalmente in pace. 

Ma so anche quanto quell'esperienza mi abbia condizionata. 
Nella scelta delle persone, dei maschi e delle femmine, del mio modo di relazionarmi, con me stessa, con gli altri e con la sessualità. 
Di quanto abbia influito sulla formazione della mia identità.

E di come, inevitabilmente, chi si relaziona intimamente con me, debba necessariamente assumere la violenza come componente. 

I vissuti non si cancellano. Si collocano. 

Se vivi in una situazione, negli anni della formazione poi, in cui tutta una serie di situazioni sono all'ordine del giorno e ti sono accanto (lo spaccio, la prostituzione, la promiscuità) inevitabilmente la percezione di quelle situazioni è profondamente diversa da chi quelle situazioni non le ha vissute, che magari ha vissuto in un ambiente "bene" dove la promiscuità, seppur presente, è stata trattata in modi completamente diversi, dove lo spaccio magari avveniva in giacca e cravatta e non nel'angolo buio col rischio di una coltellata o che ti vendano cioccolato al posto dell'eroina o bicarbonato mentolato al posto della coca, dove le prospettive che ti si aprivano intorno erano completamente diverse, anche in termini di futuribile. 

Il mio non è nè un discorso di inclinazioni e neppure un discorso di dignità o valore dell'individuo.

E' un discorso di esperienze e possibilità che si raccolgono anche nel contesto ambientale in cui si vive. 

Esempio scemo: crescere imparando a cosa servono tutte le forchette su un tavolo e sedersi ad un tavolo apparecchiato in quel modo per la prima volta a 20 anni. 
Il background è completamente diverso. 

Questo non toglie che ci si è seduto per una vita se ne fotta e usi tutte le forchette e a rovescio e chi non ci si è mai seduto in tempo zero utilizzi tutte le forchette nell'ordine concordato e condiviso. 

Ma questo riguarda le scelte individuali. 

Spero di essermi meglio spiegata


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma io non dubito che tu abbia persone con cui vai d'accordo. Anzi.
> 
> Io ti leggo, per dire, su alcune cose sono d'accordo, su altre no, come con tutti, e su questo cerco il confronto con te.
> E mi sono piacevolmente confrontata con te. Come in questo momento.
> ...


Vabbene 
Allora facciamo finta che qui non entri gente che già di suo è sull'orlo del baratro.
Io ne faccio una questione darwiniana. Alzi il livello dell'acqua. Chi non affoga impara a nuotare.
Ma lo faccio con tutti. 
Pure con te. Poi il tuo tai chi proustiano mi diverte ma chi c'entra?
Io sono buonissimo. Mi fai sembrare begbie di Trainspotting


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> vuoi che mandi a cagare anche te come la papera? o accendi il cervello?


Marmocchio.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> Io sono una donna violentata.


Tu?

mi dispiace? Ha influito molto sulla tua "vita successiva"?


----------



## bluestar02 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> La vergogna è inevitabile.
> Riguarda lo svelamento.
> A mio parere.
> 
> ...


Puoi squarciare il velo di Maia ma non vergognarti x quello che vedi. È parte di te


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbene
> Allora facciamo finta che qui non entri gente che già di suo è sull'orlo del baratro.
> Io ne faccio una questione darwiniana. Alzi il livello dell'acqua. Chi non affoga impara a nuotare.
> Ma lo faccio con tutti.
> ...


Ma va là trainspotting :rotfl::rotfl:

Certo che qui entra gente sofferente. E a volte, anche chi non è sofferente è ancora talmente vicino al suo vissuto doloroso che basta un nulla per risvegliarlo. 
Per questo penso che i modi possano fare una certa differenza. 

foss'anche solo per la forma. 

E' solo che io non penso che si possa insegnare a qualcuno a nuotare, se quel qualcuno come prima cosa non ha deciso non solo di voler imparare ma di voler proprio te come insegnante. 

E a quel punto il discorso non è più sull'altro, ma su di sè. E sulle motivazioni per cui si utilizzano energie di un tipo piuttosto che di un altro. 

Credo che l'importante sia per l'appunto divertirsi insieme. 

Insomma...a mio parere spesso e volentieri anche la forma parla della sostanza.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

bluestar02 ha detto:


> Puoi squarciare il velo di Maia ma non vergognarti x quello che vedi. È parte di te


Sono d'accordo. 

Ma, per una femmina in particolare, la vergogna è una componente storica. Antichissima. 
Negarla la potenzia. 
Attraversarla la colloca nel riconoscimento. 

Evitarla penso sia la scelta peggiore. Pari al delegarla agli altri. 
E' solo una emozione in fondo. 

Ma serve appropriarsene, per lasciarla andare. 
Per darle il posto che le spetta e naturalizzarla (come sarebbe in origine, in effetti. Ma per la relazione donne/sesso, ed in particolare donne/promiscuità sessuale i condizionamenti sono potentissimi. E serve intenzionalità per attraversare pacificamente quel velo)


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Tu?
> 
> mi dispiace? Ha influito molto sulla tua "vita successiva"?


Non dispiacerti, perfavore. Mi imbarazza 

Certo che ha influito. 
E' inevitabile. 

Parte della dissezione, del desiderio di comprensione, della ricerca di significato derivano anche da lì.
Anche se mi compongono per essenza. 

E influisce pure adesso. Mi compone più che altro. E' una parte di me. Di cui ho cura e rispetto. 

Pensa che in questo forum, anni fa, ci eravamo trovate in più di una con questa esperienza in comune. 
Ne era uscito un mini raduno a Milano. solo fra noi violentate. EDIT: e un'altra persona che aveva condiviso con noi quelle confidenze goffe.
Era stata una esperienza molto bella. 

con una di loro in particolare sono anche adesso in contatto reale. Ed è una persona preziosissima nella mia vita. 

In questo forum sono nate anche cose molto belle eh 

EDIT1: e non usare guanti di velluto aggiuntivi. Non è una esperienza che trasforma in cristallo o in un essere a cui riservare attenzioni diverse.


----------



## spleen (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!!
> 
> Sono d'accordo.
> Sull'assunzione di responsabilità in particolare.
> ...


Ciaoooo.
Praticamente:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAKHMM9JSxE
Non condivido a volte quello che dice nè l'impostazione ma mi piace da morire sta cosa


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E a quel punto il discorso non è più sull'altro, ma su di sè.


Qui non ci sono persone che parlano di altro che di sé. Il resto viene dopo. E se viene, avviene fuori di qua.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciaoooo.
> Praticamente:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAKHMM9JSxE
> Non condivido a volte quello che dice nè l'impostazione ma mi piace da morire sta cosa



Soffro per la sofferenza che ti ho provocato. 

già. 

Ma per farlo devo assumermi che io te l'ho provocata, io e non un qualche demone (che sia l'ammore o la perdizione) che si è impossessato di me. 
Devo assumermi che io ho deciso e desiderato. Desiderato in primis. 

Fare bene il male, in buona sostanza. 

Concordo con questo spezzone! E mi piace molto

Sono contenta di rileggerti. Sono proprio contenta


----------



## spleen (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Soffro per la sofferenza che ti ho provocato.   già.   Ma per farlo devo assumermi che io te l'ho provocata, io e non un qualche demone (che sia l'ammore o la perdizione) che si è impossessato di me.  Devo assumermi che io ho deciso e desiderato. Desiderato in primis.   Fare bene il male, in buona sostanza.   Concordo con questo spezzone! E mi piace molto  Sono contenta di rileggerti. Sono proprio contenta


  Grazie..... Fare i conti con i propri fantasmi, scoprendo che co-abitano con noi non è mica semplice. E soffrire per la sofferenza altrui è ancora più difficoltoso....


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Madonna quanto sei scemo :rotfl:
> Ma leggi, no?
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


Riporto ispazia. '' Ma non è questione di essere o non essere zoccole. 

Il luogo in cui vivi, i luoghi che frequenti e quindi le persone ti mettono in condizione di attraversare certe cose sì e altre no.
Di ritenere tollerabili, anche per te, certe cose sì e altre no. 

Scampia, per come l'ho inteso io, è un luogo dove non è che trovarcisi è come trovarsi nella Milano bene che frequenta la Bocconi. 
E questo comporta, se non l'azione, come minimo la vicinanza con tutta una varietà di situazioni che nella Milano bene, per dire, neanche sfiori.  ''  Praticamente sostenete che essere nel degrado puo comportare una certa facilità ad avvicinarsi a mondi come lo scambismo. Per me follia. In merito allo scemo parli tu che prima manco hai capito la mia ironia sui mariti alla missionaria e le donne che corrono da te che le guidi nel mondo del sesso vero


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Grazie..... Fare i conti con i propri fantasmi, scoprendo che co-abitano con noi non è mica semplice. E soffrire per la sofferenza altrui è ancora più difficoltoso....


Credo che soffrire per la sofferenza altrui, risulti dal aver conoscenza della propria sofferenza, abbastanza da non dover passare per quella altrui per sentirla e comprenderla. 

E penso che in questo stia il narcisismo di cui parla.

Nel senso di colpa, fondamentalmente, passo dal tuo dolore per sentire il mio. 
E uso il tuo dolore per dare via al mio. 

Che è il processo inverso all'assumermi il mio dolore e quindi com-prendere il tuo. Ed entrarci in empatia. 
Serve spazio. Spazio per il dolore dell'altro. 
E serve che le risonanze del dolore dell'altro non risveglino il proprio in parti non conosciute. 

E' complesso...e non so neanche se sono riuscita a spiegare quel che intendo. 

Di base è come dici tu, sedersi in mezzo ai propri fantasmi e ascoltarli urlare. ricordandosi che tutto quelche dicono non viene da nessun altra parte se non da noi stessi. E quel "se stessi" aggrappa a radici molto più profonde del semplice individuo. Per quanto sia nell'individuo che trovano collocazione.

EDIT: ora devo andare. Grazie dello scambio, come al solito.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> No.
> 
> Non sto dicendo questo.
> 
> ...


Parliamo di scambismo....ho seri problemi a legarlo alla zona in cui si è nati o cresciuti..ovvio che una di scampia o Laurentino è piu facile faccia rutti a tavola rispetto a george...ma lo scambismo proprio non vedo nesso..spero tu possa perdonarmi. Ps zenzero di dove sei? Sei vissuta nel degrado?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Riporto ispazia.  Ma non è questione di essere o non essere zoccole.
> 
> Il luogo in cui vivi, i luoghi che frequenti e quindi le persone ti mettono in condizione di attraversare certe cose sì e altre no.
> Di ritenere tollerabili, anche per te, certe cose sì e altre no.
> ...


Ma certo che l'ho capita. Soltanto che non era assolutamente aderente a quello che scrivo da anni. Ma hai detto che i mariti trattano le mogli alla missionaria. Dico semplicemente che dopo un po' di tempo che hanno riqualificato le donne come mogli, si siedono sugli allori. E le mogli, accanto ad un maschio seduto, decidono di esplorare altri sentieri. Magari li avrebbero esplorati comunque con altra gente, ma di certo l'uomo-conchetta-sul-divano ha dato una spinta al sassolino che è diventato valanga. Poi ognuno parla con la sua esperienza.
Se nasci in contesti pesanti vivi tutto in modo diverso. Pure il sesso. E pure lo squallore. Se porti una ragazzina viziata della Milano bene in un localaccio di scambisti fintodecandente pieno di genterella, si divertirà poco e con ogni probabilità ci rimarrà male. Se ci porti una borgatara, nel 90% dei casi non ci verrà mai perché normalmente le borgatare hanno un sistema di valori più semplice ma più codificato e più forte. Questo si fa, questo non si fa. Quella che ci viene, ci viene perché lo squallore proprio non lo vede e tutto sommato ci sguazza anche un po'.


----------



## ipazia (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Parliamo di scambismo....ho seri problemi a legarlo alla zona in cui si è nati o cresciuti..ovvio che una di scampia o Laurentino è piu facile faccia rutti a tavola rispetto a george...ma lo scambismo proprio non vedo nesso..spero tu possa perdonarmi. Ps zenzero di dove sei? Sei vissuta nel degrado?


Proverò a spiegare meglio.
 Adesso devo andare e non riesco. Più tardi, se riesco, mi ci metto. 

Non c'è niente da perdonare. 
Anzi, mi stai dando l'opportunità di cogliere punti in cui è necessario io sia più chiara, o non dar per scontato cose e situazioni. Quindi grazie


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Parliamo di scambismo....ho seri problemi a legarlo alla zona in cui si è nati o cresciuti..ovvio che una di scampia o Laurentino è piu facile faccia rutti a tavola rispetto a george...ma lo scambismo proprio non vedo nesso..spero tu possa perdonarmi. Ps zenzero di dove sei? Sei vissuta nel degrado?


 Aridaje. Lo vedi che non leggi? Se io organizzo una serata con un'altra coppia, non mi cerco la prima che coppia che capita perché ho la ragazzina calda fra le mani. Organizzo la serata in modo e maniera che piaccia essenzialmente a lei. Secondo me l'amante di zenzero ha fatto le cose alla cazzo di cane e si è suicidato.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma certo che l'ho capita. Soltanto che non era assolutamente aderente a quello che scrivo da anni. Ma hai detto che i mariti trattano le mogli alla missionaria. Dico semplicemente che dopo un po' di tempo che hanno riqualificato le donne come mogli, si siedono sugli allori. E le mogli, accanto ad un maschio seduto, decidono di esplorare altri sentieri. Magari li avrebbero esplorati comunque con altra gente, ma di certo l'uomo-conchetta-sul-divano ha dato una spinta al sassolino che è diventato valanga. Poi ognuno parla con la sua esperienza.
> Se nasci in contesti pesanti vivi tutto in modo diverso. Pure il sesso. E pure lo squallore. Se porti una ragazzina viziata della Milano bene in un localaccio di scambisti fintodecandente pieno di genterella, si divertirà poco e con ogni probabilità ci rimarrà male. Se ci porti una borgatara, nel 90% dei casi non ci verrà mai perché normalmente le borgatare hanno un sistema di valori più semplice ma più codificato e più forte. Questo si fa, questo non si fa. Quella che ci viene, ci viene perché lo squallore proprio non lo vede e tutto sommato ci sguazza anche un po'.


Sugli allori ci si siedono tutti mariti e mogli e scendi dal piedistallo...non.vengono.con te perche scopi meglio...per il resto resto della mia idea. E zenzero ne è un esempio...scommetttiamo che è molto più vicina alla milano bene che al laurentino38. L ambiente puo incidere magari sul finire a fare prostituta..ma non certo a essere sadomaso, scambista, ecc


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Aridaje. Lo vedi che non leggi? Se io organizzo una serata con un'altra coppia, non mi cerco la prima che coppia che capita perché ho la ragazzina calda fra le mani. Organizzo la serata in modo e maniera che piaccia essenzialmente a lei. Secondo me l'amante di zenzero ha fatto le cose alla cazzo di cane e si è suicidato.


E Scampia e secondigliano c entrano sempre come cavoli a merenda.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sugli allori ci si siedono tutti mariti e mogli e scendi dal piedistallo...non.vengono.con te perche scopi meglio...per il resto resto della mia idea. E zenzero ne è un esempio...scommetttiamo che è molto più vicina alla milano bene che al laurentino38. L ambiente puo incidere magari sul finire a fare prostituta..ma non certo a essere sadomaso, scambista, ecc


No, certo, ci vengono perché sono simpatico. E soprattutto ci tornano perché sono simpatico. Certo che zenzero è più vicina alla Milano bene che al Laurentino 38. Motivo per cui, mio adorato analfabeta funzionale, Secondo me l'amante si è suicidato da solo perché non ha saputo cogliere certe sue sensibilità e l'ha infilata di testa in situazioni di squallore dalle quali avrebbe dovuto proteggerla. Secondo me se fosse stata una del Laurentino 38, da certe situazioni squallide si sarebbe saputa proteggere da sola. 


Eagle72 ha detto:


> E Scampia e secondigliano c entrano sempre come cavoli a merenda.


Vedi sopra. Io non so più come spiegartelo. Insieme con l'ingegner marmocchio fate una coppia fantastica.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, certo, ci vengono perché sono simpatico. E soprattutto ci tornano perché sono simpatico. Certo che zenzero è più vicina alla Milano bene che al Laurentino 38. Motivo per cui, mio adorato analfabeta funzionale, Secondo me l'amante si è suicidato da solo perché non ha saputo cogliere certe sue sensibilità e l'ha infilata di testa in situazioni di squallore dalle quali avrebbe dovuto proteggerla. Secondo me se fosse stata una del Laurentino 38, da certe situazioni squallide si sarebbe saputa proteggere da sola.
> 
> Vedi sopra. Io non so più come spiegartelo. Insieme con l'ingegner marmocchio fate una coppia fantastica.


Amore, occhio che scoppi...si fanno esperienze extra perche sono novita, diverse, ci si fa prendere da tutta una situazione...ma non sempre il quadro è quello che descrivi...il marito in canotta sul divano e tu stallone...anche.uno stallone come te puo essere un ronzino per la splendida puledra di tua moglie...che puo cercarsi, se non lo ha gia, uno splendido nuovo stallone. Ps tu perché scopi fuori? Scopano meglio di tua moglie?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Amore, occhio che scoppi...si fanno esperienze extra perche sono novita, diverse, ci si fa prendere da tutta una situazione...ma non sempre il quadro è quello che descrivi...il marito in canotta sul divano e tu stallone...anche.uno stallone come te puo essere un ronzino per la splendida puledra di tua moglie...che puo cercarsi, se non lo ha gia, uno splendido nuovo stallone


E quindi? Non è che quello che scrivi sposta di una virgola quello che ho detto io fino adesso.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> E quindi? Non è che quello che scrivi sposta di una virgola quello che ho detto io fino adesso.


sposta sposta..si scopa fuori per la novita, per la situazione, per mettersi in gioco..e vengono con te per questo...non sei rocco....e anche tu per questo scopi fuori....se invece scopi male con tua moglie mi spiace per te...Mado che palle. Stop grazie


----------



## ologramma (28 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ero in confusione, volevo lasciare mio marito. Ho trovato il coraggio di parlarne con una mia amica che fa la volontaria in un centro di ascolto, una cosa un po' diversa ma ad ogni modo ha saputo ascoltarmi senza giudicare, farmi guardare dentro e guardare poi l esterno. Da lasciare mio marito in qualche mese ho poi lasciato l amante. Quello che mi sembrava eccitante poi l ho visto come " sporcizia", tanto per far capire abbiamo fatto molto sesso promiscuo con uomini, coppie e anche con donne.Si, sul diario c' è più o meno tutto.


Sai mi ricordi la moglie di un mio amico che scopri la moglie con le stesse tue frequentazioni condite poi in seguito da droghe , il mio conoscente ha avuto fortuna di lasciarla ,divorziare e farsi dare per soldi la casa comprata insieme .
A  lei gli era partita la brocca per uno che gli ha fatto perdere la testa e far fare cose indicibili  fortuna che non avevano figli , cosa che tu invece hai .
Non credo che la cosa si sistemi per me che sono un fallace la cosa non sarebbe recuperabile quindi come ti hanno consigliato cercati un avvocato e cerca di risolvere la cosa e spera che non  si venga a sapere cosa hai fatto non è una cosa carina


----------



## alberto15 (28 Agosto 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> Sai mi ricordi la moglie di un mio amico che scopri la moglie con le stesse tue frequentazioni condite poi in seguito da droghe , il mio conoscente ha avuto fortuna di lasciarla ,divorziare e farsi dare per soldi la casa comprata insieme .
> A  lei gli era partita la brocca per uno che gli ha fatto perdere la testa e far fare cose indicibili  fortuna che non avevano figli , cosa che tu invece hai .
> Non credo che la cosa si sistemi per me che sono un fallace la cosa non sarebbe recuperabile quindi come ti hanno consigliato cercati un avvocato e cerca di risolvere la cosa e spera che non  si venga a sapere cosa hai fatto non è una cosa carina


in pratica il tuo amico , a seguito di cio' e' diventato un tuo "conoscente". Razzista:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ologramma (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> in pratica il tuo amico , a seguito di cio' e' diventato un tuo "conoscente". Razzista:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non credo lo conosco fin da bambino .
Sai oggi dare del razzista non mi sembra il caso vedi che puttanaio ha smosso tutti questi arrivi di gente un po colorita :sonar:


----------



## francisca (28 Agosto 2018)

Scusa ma se tuo marito ha letto il tuo diario avrà letto tutto il tuo percorso, anche come sei tornata da lui.
Non capisco la sua reazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma, per una femmina in particolare, la vergogna è una componente storica. Antichissima.


Culturale non biologica. Vediamo di essere chiari subito altrimenti facciamo grossi casini.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Lo potrei fare anche io volendo.


Come no, si vede che sei _evidentemente_ qualcuno a suo agio con la seduzione.


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Cioè .. ti ha "sequestrato" il TUO diario?


Boh. Non ho letto il resto della discussione, perciò magari dico una roba che non ci azzecca nulla con il prosieguo  

Sequestrarlo no 
E neanche forzare cassetti chiusi a chiave.

Ma se mi imbatto, in casa mia, in un diario di cui non sapevo l'esistenza, lì aperto, in bella vista, l'occhiata a me scapperebbe


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> chiusura totale del tipo ....parlo solo attraverso il mio avvocato ?


Qui ad esempio io sarei molto serpe 

Ma sono pure avvocato  

Parlerei prima con il legale, per avere qualche consiglio, e solo dopo con lui 
Poi magari dei consigli del legale non me ne farei nulla eh 

Ma non si sa mai: prima mi informerei. Oramai la considero una deformazione professionale, comunque almeno non risolverei da me (non sarei obiettiva), ma mi confronterei con un altro collega , se toccasse a me.


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Benvenuta.
> Direi che dovresti prenderti prima di tutto le tue responsabilità, cosa che in questo paese e con l'andazzo di questa cavolo di società quasi nessuno fa più, prendi atto che il tuo matrimonio è morto, lo hai fatto a fette per due anni e mezzo.
> Volta pagina, cercando di trovare una composizione quanto più onesta e amichevole possibile con tuo marito rivolgendoti ad un avvocato che non sia un succhiaossa come ha detto @_ipazia_.
> Piangere sul latte versato non serve ma non puoi chidere ad una persona che ha subito una botta del genere, a freddo, dopo aver letto di quanto eri innamorata del tuo amante e di quanto speravi di ricostruirti una vita con altri che possa elaborare in breve un vero e proprio lutto del genere, la sostanziale morte di una famiglia.


Quello che è successo secondo me è un fatto. Per quanto molto doloroso. Il dolore va sicuramente elaborato... E i tempi... Sai il cazzo di quanto ci possa volere per ciascuno di noi.
Comunque, non solo lui deve andare dall'avvocato (già fatto) ma pure la nostra amica  
Che serve pure a lei mantenere l'obiettività, tutelandosi anche nel suo sbaglio.
Gli avvocati in casi come questo servirebbero il più equilibrati possibile, proprio per aiutare la ripresa di un dialogo tra i due.
In quest'ottica non è utile ne' l'avvocato succhiaossa, ne' l'avvocato  "fognone", dall'altra parte. A fare troppo i fognoni alla fine ci si immerda, e insomma.... Il compito dell'avvocato e' cercare di aiutare il proprio cliente, mica di infossarlo con le sue mani. Per me. Vale nel diritto di famiglia, ma anche in tutti gli ambiti. Compreso il diritto societario  e commerciale, per dire di due campi che sembrano distanti anni luce


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quello che è successo secondo me è un fatto. Per quanto molto doloroso. Il dolore va sicuramente elaborato... E i tempi... Sai il cazzo di quanto ci possa volere per ciascuno di noi.
> Comunque, non solo lui deve andare dall'avvocato (già fatto) ma pure la nostra amica
> Che serve pure a lei mantenere l'obiettività, tutelandosi anche nel suo sbaglio.
> Gli avvocati in casi come questo servirebbero il più equilibrati possibile, proprio per aiutare la ripresa di un dialogo tra i due.
> In quest'ottica non è utile ne' l'avvocato succhiaossa, ne' l'avvocato  "fognone", dall'altra parte. A fare troppo i fognoni alla fine ci si immerda, e insomma.... Il compito dell'avvocato e' cercare di aiutare il proprio cliente, mica di infossarlo con le sue mani. Per me. Vale nel diritto di famiglia, ma anche in tutti gli ambiti. Compreso il diritto societario  e commerciale, per dire di due campi che sembrano distanti anni luce


Che cos'è un fognone?


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2018)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> La vedo preoccupata dal perderlo..e se stai così un interlocutore legale serve a poco..piu uno psicologo che la possa aiutare o li possa aiutare. È durissima perdonare..lo so.bene..ma è troppo presto per decidere.


Ah. Ma non è che una roba escluda l'altra. Io vedrei bene, a naso, eventualmente anche un mediatore familiare. O forse no, visto che non si parlano forse hai ragione tu  
Boh.
Meglio comunque prima un aiuto individuale, forse. Quello che ciascuno ritiene più appropriato per sé. Che se vanno da un mediatore ADESSO  mi sa che pure quello li accompagnerebbe alla porta, o giù di li, in effetti  

Quando si saranno entrambi rasserenati, potranno valutare se e' il caso.


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che cos'è un fognone?


Diciamo uno che "esagera" nella difesa. Inutile dire che il proprio cliente è un santo, se all'evidenza non lo e'. Si tira al cliente solo tanta merda addosso, finendo per non tutelare i suoi interessi. Per me.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Diciamo uno che "esagera" nella difesa. Inutile dire che il proprio cliente è un santo, se all'evidenza non lo e'. Si tira al cliente solo tanta merda addosso, finendo per non tutelare i suoi interessi. Per me.


Non conoscevo il termine


----------



## Foglia (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non conoscevo il termine


In effetti lo uso io, sarà una roba dialettale, non so neanche di che posto.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bah. Continuo a dire che a me sembri scemo. Io dei cazzi miei a casa ne ho scritto in lungo e in largo. Ancora ne fai una questione di mogli e mariti. Tutti scopano fuori casa perché sono stufi di quello che hanno dentro casa. Solo che io mi vivo questa cosa con una tranquillità cosmica perché penso sia una legge di natura. E soprattutto che sia qualcosa di profondamente giusto. Tre quarti di quelli che leggo qui dentro , che poi è uno dei motivi per cui sto più volentieri, si strappano i capelli di fronte alla semplice estrinsecazione materiale del principio che siamo tutti sul mercato tutta la vita perché erano convinti che, avendo detto sì davanti a un prete, avevano il culo parato in automatico per tutta la vita.
> E la cosa mi fa ridere da morire.
> Quasi quanto vedere i lemming che si buttano giù dalla scogliera pur di fare quello che fa il branco.
> Tutte le tue elucubrazioni su chi io sia e perché faccia quel che faccio, non solo non trovano appiglio per cui non mi smuovono di un centimetro. Fanno anche apparire te la mosca che sbatte contro il vetro, con la finestra aperta accanto.
> E ripeto. Non te la prendere con me se tu hai i paraocchi.


Arci, la scopazio extraconiugale e’ dettata da varie motivazioni. Quella indicata da te e’ una di quelle ma non l’esclusiva. 
C’e Chi lo fa per rincorrere la giovinezza perduta, chi perché pensa che sia normale e cosa buona e giusta variare un po’ , chi perché vuole conferme sulla propria figaggine, chi perché ha dei disturbi della personalità..chi perché si sente trascurato .o perché semplicemente è stronzo.... 
conosco traditori che in casa sono molti appagati e stanno meravigliosamente .... ma perché rinunciare a quella cosa che “non è proprio fame ...ma...qualcosa di buono....(copyright: Ambrogio di Ferrero Rochet) .


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Arci, la scopazio extraconiugale e’ dettata da varie motivazioni. Quella indicata da te e’ una di quelle ma non l’esclusiva.
> C’e Chi lo fa per rincorrere la giovinezza perduta, chi perché pensa che sia normale e cosa buona e giusta variare un po’ , chi perché vuole conferme sulla propria figaggine, chi perché ha dei disturbi della personalità..chi perché si sente trascurato .o perché semplicemente è stronzo....
> conosco traditori che in casa sono molti appagati e stanno meravigliosamente .... ma perché rinunciare a quella cosa che “non è proprio fame ...ma...qualcosa di buono....(copyright: Ambrogio di Ferrero Rochet) .


Non dare troppi input a [MENTION=7415]Eagle72[/MENTION] che gli friggi il cervello. Le menti semplici vanno avvicinate alla complessità per gradi


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non dare troppi input a [MENTION=7415]Eagle72[/MENTION] che gli friggi il cervello. Le menti semplici vanno avvicinate alla complessità per gradi


Potevi dirmelo che era una cosa tra di voi...così mi risparmiavo due perle scontate di saggezza


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Arci, la scopazio extraconiugale e’ dettata da varie motivazioni. Quella indicata da te e’ una di quelle ma non l’esclusiva.
> C’e Chi lo fa per rincorrere la giovinezza perduta, chi perché pensa che sia normale e cosa buona e giusta variare un po’ , chi perché vuole conferme sulla propria figaggine, chi perché ha dei disturbi della personalità..chi perché si sente trascurato .o perché semplicemente è stronzo....
> conosco traditori che in casa sono molti appagati e stanno meravigliosamente .... ma perché rinunciare a quella cosa che “non è proprio fame ...ma...qualcosa di buono....(copyright: Ambrogio di Ferrero Rochet) .


Io sono un vorace. Non mi interessano gli stuzzichini. Uno che rischia di far saltare il banco per uno sfizio secondo me è un cretino. E io sono il primo che quando si fissa con una donna entra in modalità orca assassina.
Anche nel tradimento mi interessa chi ha un substrato profondo e qualcosa da dare. Le bottarelle usa e getta non valgono l'investimento.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Potevi dirmelo che era una cosa tra di voi...così mi risparmiavo due perle scontate di saggezza


A me piacciono le tue perle di saggezza.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me piacciono le tue perle di saggezza.


Troppo buono


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Troppo buono


Non è vero, non sono buono neanche al forno con le patate. Però il tuo era uno spunto carino. Infatti ti ho risposto. E poi le femmine sdegnose mi piacciono a tutte le età.


----------



## delfino curioso (28 Agosto 2018)

Mi sa che dopo tutto quello che ci hai raccontato hai poche speranze di "salvare" il tuo matrimonio.
Mi dispiace per te, che dopo due anni e mezzo e due mesi di "chiacchiere" con un'amica eri riuscita a capire quali erano le cose  importanti nella tua vita.
Immagino quanto tuo marito stia soffrendo in questo momento e quanta poca voglia abbia di parlare con te (di cosa poi). Lascia che lui sia di nuovo felice almeno questo glielo devi.


----------



## Frithurik (29 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Ero in confusione, volevo lasciare mio marito. Ho trovato il coraggio di parlarne con una mia amica che fa la volontaria in un centro di ascolto, una cosa un po' diversa ma ad ogni modo ha saputo ascoltarmi senza giudicare, farmi guardare dentro e guardare poi l esterno. Da lasciare mio marito in qualche mese ho poi lasciato l amante. Quello che mi sembrava eccitante poi l ho visto come " sporcizia", tanto per far capire abbiamo fatto molto sesso promiscuo con uomini, coppie e anche con donne.Si, sul diario c' è più o meno tutto.


Scusami, ma il tempo dove lo trovavi, presumo che lavori, due bambini piccoli, come ti giustificavi a casa, da quanto scrivi ,non e solo sesso da dieci minuti magari durante la pausa pranzo.
Da quando hai chiuso la relazione.


----------



## Mat78 (29 Agosto 2018)

Come puoi sperare che lui torni da te dopo tutto quello che ha letto su cosa hai combinato? Oltre ai 2 anni e mezzo di tradimento e le varie orgie scambi di coppia,lesbo ecc... hai pure reso la vita un inferno a tuo marito ed ai tuoi figli in casa per motivate la decisione di lasciarlo,quando il vero problema sei tu. Non l'hai solo tradito, è stato anche umiliato. Spero che i figli e la casa li diano a lui,ma siamo in Italia quindi lo prenderà doppiamente nel culo. Lascialo in pace merita di meglio. Lascia che trovi una donna che lo ami e lo rispetti (tu non non ne sei stata capace).


----------



## alberto15 (29 Agosto 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Ci mancava il minchione. Questa mattina non vai a  scopare le tue 1000 amanti super sexy e vogliose? Su dai non perdere altro tempo con me e vai a bagnare il biscottino
> 
> Parlando seriamente (si ti do una possibilità ) tu credi veramente che il marito torni da lei dopo quello che ha combinato e creato? Credi che siano tutti come Alberto15 che perdona una moglie che mette una sua foto nuda con l'amante su un giornale di scambisti?


si, dato che e' qua con me ora. A parte che non era un giornale ma un sito e non era nuda , ho detto che si vedeva il culo (lateralmente) non era una foto porno (ce ne sono di peggiori su facebook)  anche se la sostanza non cambia.

Tu cosa avresti fatto? L'avresti mandata affanculo? Con quale risultato? Con l'orgoglio di maschio latino intatto? Si ma con casini legali inenarrabili, menate di ogni genere. Non ultimo il fatto che i nostri figli (e 3/4 dei parenti) la considerassero una troia. L'importante e fondamentale e' quello che lei (e il marito ) vogliono realmente. Non quanti piselli ha preso.


----------



## alberto15 (29 Agosto 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Come puoi sperare che lui torni da te dopo tutto quello che ha letto su cosa hai combinato? Oltre ai 2 anni e mezzo di tradimento e le varie orgie scambi di coppia,lesbo ecc... hai pure reso la vita un inferno a tuo marito ed ai tuoi figli in casa per motivate la decisione di lasciarlo,quando il vero problema sei tu. Non l'hai solo tradito, è stato anche umiliato. Spero che i figli e la casa li diano a lui,ma siamo in Italia quindi lo prenderà doppiamente nel culo. Lascialo in pace merita di meglio. Lascia che trovi una donna che lo ami e lo rispetti (tu non non ne sei stata capace).


si chiama "prendere consapevolezza di quello che ha fatto".  Se il marito la ama ancora la perdona. State a leggere troppi articoli su "Donna Moderna" o "ALfemminile.com" dove il cliche' del traditore e' che si debba per forza correre dall'avvocato. Col risultato di distruggere definitivamente quello che si poteva ancora recuperare e gongolare trionfanti sulle macerie della propria vita. Cio' non significa farsi prendere per il culo dal traditore. Il ritorno deve essere libero e sincero, altrimenti non conta niente. Infatti l'ho lasciata libera di tornare dall'amante. Non ci e' tornata (si lo so potrebbe essere una balla)


----------



## Mat78 (29 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si, dato che e' qua con me ora. A parte che non era un giornale ma un sito e non era nuda , ho detto che si vedeva il culo (lateralmente) non era una foto porno (ce ne sono di peggiori su facebook)  anche se la sostanza non cambia.
> 
> Tu cosa avresti fatto? L'avresti mandata affanculo? Con quale risultato? Con l'orgoglio di maschio latino intatto? Si ma con casini legali inenarrabili, menate di ogni genere. Non ultimo il fatto che i nostri figli (e 3/4 dei parenti) la considerassero una troia. L'importante e fondamentale e' quello che lei (e il marito ) vogliono realmente. Non quanti piselli ha preso.


A si scusa c'è differenza tra giornale e sito e tra foto nuda e solo il culo ovviamente lateralmente. Cosa si fa per arrampicarsi sugli specchi. A me basta un sempire bacio per fancularla e fidati, non è questione di orgoglio. Preferisco avere casini legali che vivere come chi crede di poter sistemare il rapporto dopo un tradimento, credendo al ritrovato ammmmore verso il proprio compagno/a da parte del traditore/ traditrice sprecando la propria vita a raggiungere un traguardo che non si vedrà mai. O accetti realmente di essere un collezionista di corna (parlo in generale ) oppure vivrai male anche quando ti dirà che va a comprare il latte per i figli. Come ti hanno detto anche in questa discussione, pochissime coppie superano un tradimento. Molte scoppiano dopo anni e dopo sacrifici per ricostruire. I pochi che ci riescono, non vivono serenamente al 100%.


----------



## Jimbo123 (29 Agosto 2018)

A volte perdonare significa avere paura e/o accontentarsi.

Per quanto riguarda la signora qui, se il marito decidesse di perdonarla dopo tutto sto po' po' di roba lo dovrebbero solo fare santo. Ma non viviamo nelle favole, quindi farà meglio a trovarsi velocemente un avvocato.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si ma con casini legali inenarrabili, menate di ogni genere. Non ultimo il fatto che i nostri figli (e 3/4 dei parenti) la considerassero una troia.


 sto discorso regge fino a un certo punto. Sicuramente ci sono le conseguenze pratiche di un divorzio. Ma questo non toglie che tutto può essere gestito a mente fredda senza per forza impattare sul mondo che ti gira intorno.
Ci si può anche separare con una consensuale da €500 raccontando ai figli che semplicemente non vai più d'accordo.
Messa giù così sembra che non ti sei separato perché lei ti tiene per le palle.


----------



## alberto15 (29 Agosto 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> A si scusa c'è differenza tra giornale e sito e tra foto nuda e solo il culo ovviamente lateralmente. Cosa si fa per arrampicarsi sugli specchi. A me basta un sempire bacio per fancularla e fidati, non è questione di orgoglio. Preferisco avere casini legali che vivere come chi crede di poter sistemare il rapporto dopo un tradimento, credendo al ritrovato ammmmore verso il proprio compagno/a da parte del traditore/ traditrice sprecando la propria vita a raggiungere un traguardo che non si vedrà mai. O accetti realmente di essere un collezionista di corna (parlo in generale ) oppure vivrai male anche quando ti dirà che va a comprare il latte per i figli. Come ti hanno detto anche in questa discussione, pochissime coppie superano un tradimento. Molte scoppiano dopo anni e dopo sacrifici per ricostruire. I pochi che ci riescono, non vivono serenamente al 100%.


1) non mi arrampico sugli specchi
2) se a te un bacio basta per fancularla son decisioni tue
3) preferisci avere casini legali? io no
4) "crede di sistemare un rapporto" al ritrovato "ammmore" (non sono un terrone quindi questa parola mi sta sui coglioni)? "sprecando la propria vita". Mi chi cazzo lo dice a te che sto sprecando la mia vita? La sprecherei molto di piu' se facessi quello che hai detto.
5) "accetti di essere un collezionista di corna". Parli come se mia moglie si facesse scopare tutti i giorni da uno diverso solo per avere avuto l'amante. Non e' mica una puttana.
6) "i pochi che ci riescono" sono l'87% bello mio. Leggiti le statistiche.


----------



## Mat78 (29 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> si chiama "prendere consapevolezza di quello che ha fatto".  Se il marito la ama ancora la perdona. State a leggere troppi articoli su "Donna Moderna" o "ALfemminile.com" dove il cliche' del traditore e' che si debba per forza correre dall'avvocato. Col risultato di distruggere definitivamente quello che si poteva ancora recuperare e gongolare trionfanti sulle macerie della propria vita. Cio' non significa farsi prendere per il culo dal traditore. Il ritorno deve essere libero e sincero, altrimenti non conta niente. Infatti l'ho lasciata libera di tornare dall'amante. Non ci e' tornata (si lo so potrebbe essere una balla)


Il marito può anche amarla, ma non ama la donna che ha conosciuto ora. Ama una donna che non esiste più. È così difficile da capire? Se io sposo qualcuno la sposo per come la conosco,se si rivela essere un altra persona o il diritto di dire che non accetto questa nuova condizione? È  orgoglio di uomo latino questo? Prova a dire ad una donna se vuole tornare con un uomo che la picchia, in fondo lo ama e deve perdonare. Ecco il tradimento ha la stessa violenza delle botte. Scopri un lato che non conoscevi e che non accetti.


----------



## alberto15 (29 Agosto 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> A volte perdonare significa avere paura e/o accontentarsi.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la signora qui, se il marito decidesse di perdonarla dopo tutto sto po' po' di roba lo dovrebbero solo fare santo. Ma non viviamo nelle favole, quindi farà meglio a trovarsi velocemente un avvocato.


aridaje con questi parassiti. Se lei ha seguito un percorso di raggiungimento della propria consapevolezza, puo' il marito lasciar stare per un mese gli avvocati e fermarsi a riflettere? O bisogna fare come nei film e mandare tutti affanculo salvo poi ritrovarsi senza soldi (dati alla moglie e agli avvocati) e senza nessuno?


----------



## alberto15 (29 Agosto 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Il marito può anche amarla, ma non ama la donna che ha conosciuto ora. Ama una donna che non esiste più. È così difficile da capire? Se io sposo qualcuno la sposo per come la conosco,se si rivela essere un altra persona o il diritto di dire che non accetto questa nuova condizione? È  orgoglio di uomo latino questo? Prova a dire ad una donna se vuole tornare con un uomo che la picchia, in fondo lo ama e deve perdonare. Ecco il tradimento ha la stessa violenza delle botte. Scopri un lato che non conoscevi e che non accetti.


Che non accetti lo dici tu. Io questo lato l'ho accettato . Ovvio che ci sono delle condizioni . Ma le ho espresse serenamente senza andare dall'avvocato o fare il talebano.

p.s. il lato sesso con amante conta il 5% nel rapporto di coppia. Se per te il sesso conta il 95% sei messo male.


----------



## Jimbo123 (29 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> aridaje con questi parassiti. Se lei ha seguito un percorso di raggiungimento della propria consapevolezza, puo' il marito lasciar stare per un mese gli avvocati e fermarsi a riflettere? O bisogna fare come nei film e mandare tutti affanculo salvo poi ritrovarsi senza soldi (dati alla moglie e agli avvocati) e senza nessuno?


Guarda che io ho solo proposto un punto di vista diverso eh. Poi, se senti di aver fatto la scelta giusta a perdonarla son felice per te.


----------



## alberto15 (29 Agosto 2018)

Jimbo123 ha detto:


> Guarda che io ho solo proposto un punto di vista diverso eh. Poi, se senti di aver fatto la scelta giusta a perdonarla son felice per te.


punto di vista rispettabilissimo che comunque non condivido per lo meno nella frettolosita'


----------



## Mat78 (29 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> aridaje con questi parassiti. Se lei ha seguito un percorso di raggiungimento della propria consapevolezza, puo' il marito lasciar stare per un mese gli avvocati e fermarsi a riflettere? O bisogna fare come nei film e mandare tutti affanculo salvo poi ritrovarsi senza soldi (dati alla moglie e agli avvocati) e senza nessuno?


Può il marito non accettare lo schifo che ha combinato la moglie senza passare per un troglodita o uomo latino? Tu hai accettato la nuova condizione di tua moglie? Sono contento per te, ma sono scelte che ognuno prende per sé.


----------



## alberto15 (29 Agosto 2018)

Mat78 ha detto:


> Può il marito non accettare lo schifo che ha combinato la moglie senza passare per un troglodita o uomo latino? Tu hai accettato la nuova condizione di tua moglie? Sono contento per te, ma sono scelte che ognuno prende per sé.


certo che puo'Io ho accettato la "nuova condizione"  che poi e' solo avere scoperto un lato di lei . Ovvio che ognuno puo' avere la reazione de decide di avere.


----------



## Mat78 (29 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e' una cazzata gigantesca e ho anche risposto nel merito non come fa il paperazzo che non risponde mai alle domande. Lui afferma, pontifica, deride, sentenzia ma non risponde mai nel merito.
> 
> e poi che cazzo vuol dire "compresso" ??


Vuol dire schiacciato dalle scelte di tua moglie. Comunque anche io su questo punto la penso come lui. Hai paura del nuovo. Preferisci vivere nel guano dove ti ha messo tua moglie. È  una tua scelta ed è giusto rispettarla.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao!!
> 
> Sono d'accordo.
> Sull'assunzione di responsabilità in particolare.
> ...


Hai ragione che un traditore deve spiegare almeno il perché del tradimento, è doveroso. E non per ultimo chiedere scusa e avere rispetto e pazienza per il dolore che ha provocato.
 io non ho avuto niente di questo.
Scusatemi, le vostre storie mi fanno fare paragoni con la mia.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Agosto 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *Scusatemi*, le vostre storie mi fanno fare paragoni con la mia.


Ma scherzi? A questo serve il forum.


----------



## alberto15 (29 Agosto 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Hai ragione che un traditore deve spiegare almeno il perché del tradimento, è doveroso. E non per ultimo chiedere scusa e avere rispetto e pazienza per il dolore che ha provocato.
> io non ho avuto niente di questo.
> Scusatemi, le vostre storie mi fanno fare paragoni con la mia.


e tu lo hai fatto?


----------



## Lara3 (29 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e tu lo hai fatto?


Fatto cosa ?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> e tu lo hai fatto?


Ma non ti eri cancellato? :rotfl:


----------



## alberto15 (29 Agosto 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Fatto cosa ?


spiegare il perche' del tradimento. Non tanto il chiedere scusa (che magari anche un filino ci sta anche se io a mia moglie non l'ho chiesto)


----------



## Zenzero (29 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma non ti eri cancellato? :rotfl:


Se non la smettete chiudo il 3D . Chiedo ai moderatori se sia normale che 3 o 4 stupidi possano comportarsi così .


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Se non la smettete chiudo il 3D . Chiedo ai moderatori se sia normale che 3 o 4 stupidi possano comportarsi così .


Ciao Zenzero, devi prendere dal forum gli interventi che ti sembrano più interessanti e utili ..poi capita che qualcuno di azzuffi per altre ragioni...basta non leggere se non interessa ...
Il tema è che ti  sono arrivate alcune indicazioni ma pochi feedback da parte tua...e questo non aiuta a creare un dialogo che focalizzi sul tuo problema


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Se non la smettete chiudo il 3D . Chiedo ai moderatori se sia normale che 3 o 4 stupidi possano comportarsi così .


Guarda che se la pianti di fare la lagna ti accorgerai che le risposte serie te le abbiamo già date. O pensi veramente che la tua storia sia così _particolare_ da meritare la sacralità che si riserva ai grandi amori?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ciao Zenzero, devi prendere dal forum gli interventi che ti sembrano più interessanti e utili ..poi capita che qualcuno di azzuffi per altre ragioni...basta non leggere se non interessa ...
> Il tema è che ti  sono arrivate alcune indicazioni ma pochi feedback da parte tua...e questo non aiuta a creare un dialogo che focalizzi sul tuo problema


Vedi perché sei una signora? Riesci a dire in modo carino ed elegante le stesse cose che escono da bestia a me. Quasi quasi ti assumo. :inlove:


----------



## alberto15 (29 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Se non la smettete chiudo il 3D . Chiedo ai moderatori se sia normale che 3 o 4 stupidi possano comportarsi così .


a differenza di altri mi scuso , in effetti non c'entra niente con il post.


----------



## Zenzero (29 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> a differenza di altri mi scuso , in effetti non c'entra niente con il post.


grazie


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> a differenza di altri mi scuso , in effetti non c'entra niente con il post.


Scuse accettate :up:


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> certo che puo'Io ho accettato la "nuova condizione"  che poi e' solo avere scoperto un lato di lei . Ovvio che ognuno puo' avere la reazione de decide di avere.


scusami alberto ma le due situazioni sono completamente diverse (secondo me).
tu hai scoperto avendo dei dubbi su come stava andando la Vs. relazione,  tua moglie non si è comportata da "pazza" in casa quando frequentava l'altro, aveva delle fantasie sessuali che a quanto dici non ha "espresso" e ti ha raccontato la sua versione della storia; lui l'ha scoperto su un diario ha "letto" ogni singola parola che vi era scritta negli ultimi due anni parole sicuramente  "pesanti" che probabilmente lo mettevano anche in cattiva luce. Ha trovato tutto e quel tutto gli è bastato per decidere (anch'io come te penso che abbia agito troppo in fretta).


----------



## alberto15 (29 Agosto 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> scusami alberto ma le due situazioni sono completamente diverse (secondo me).
> tu hai scoperto avendo dei dubbi su come stava andando la Vs. relazione,  tua moglie non si è comportata da "pazza" in casa quando frequentava l'altro, aveva delle fantasie sessuali che a quanto dici non ha "espresso" e ti ha raccontato la sua versione della storia; lui l'ha scoperto su un diario ha "letto" ogni singola parola che vi era scritta negli ultimi due anni parole sicuramente  "pesanti" che probabilmente lo mettevano anche in cattiva luce. Ha trovato tutto e quel tutto gli è bastato per decidere (anch'io come te penso che abbia agito troppo in fretta).


finalmente un commento "normale" . Si e' tutto vero quello che dici. Probabilmente l'ho scoperto prima che accadesse. Per un attimo sono stato tentato di andare a vedere come finiva ma non ce l'ho fatta . Quindi non lo sapro' mai. (magari e' successo davvero e io non lo so)


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> finalmente un commento "normale" . Si e' tutto vero quello che dici. Probabilmente l'ho scoperto prima che accadesse. Per un attimo sono stato tentato di andare a vedere come finiva ma non ce l'ho fatta . Quindi non lo sapro' mai. (magari e' successo davvero e io non lo so)


In questo caso devi per forza credere a quello che ti è stato detto. Il "peso" della menzogna (se c'è stata) non dovrai "portarlo tu.


----------



## Zenzero (29 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ciao Zenzero, devi prendere dal forum gli interventi che ti sembrano più interessanti e utili ..poi capita che qualcuno di azzuffi per altre ragioni...basta non leggere se non interessa ...
> Il tema è che ti  sono arrivate alcune indicazioni ma pochi feedback da parte tua...e questo non aiuta a creare un dialogo che focalizzi sul tuo problema


Tu hai certamente ragione, ho letto stavo metabolizzando per scrivere anche perchè non è facile . Poi questa mattina ho visto la lotta all' ultimo sangue di questi stupidini, uno si è scusato, l' altro invece ha fatto il fenomeno. Francamente scrivere in mezzo a queste stupidaggini mi risulta difficile......comunque se questa è la normalità del sito...!...poi ogni tanto una battuta, uno sfottò ci sta.....è come nella vita reale....ma tutto tutto il giorno a fare a gara a chi l' ha più duro! Dai, poi dicono di essere professionisti stimati!


----------



## alberto15 (29 Agosto 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> In questo caso devi per forza credere a quello che ti è stato detto. Il "peso" della menzogna (se c'è stata) non dovrai "portarlo tu.


ne abbiamo parlato per 10 ore al giorno per 4 mesi. Direi che ormai tutto quello che c'era da dire e' stato detto. Sono arrivato alla conclusione che le voglio dare fiducia e che tutto quello che mi ha detto e' coerente con il "quadro generale". Sicuramente la menzogna pesa ma lo sviscerare tutti gli aspetti ha sicuramente fatto capire molte cose e in un certo senso riprendere fiducia nel rapporto.


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Agosto 2018)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ne abbiamo parlato per 10 ore al giorno per 4 mesi. Direi che ormai tutto quello che c'era da dire e' stato detto. Sono arrivato alla conclusione che le voglio dare fiducia e che tutto quello che mi ha detto e' coerente con il "quadro generale". Sicuramente la menzogna pesa ma lo sviscerare tutti gli aspetti ha sicuramente fatto capire molte cose e in un certo senso *riprendere fiducia nel rapporto*.


Il grassetto è la "strada" più difficile da percorrere e non tutti ci riescono. 
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## alberto15 (29 Agosto 2018)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Il grassetto è la "strada" più difficile da percorrere e non tutti ci riescono. In bocca al lupo.


grazie


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Agosto 2018)

Zenzero ha detto:


> Tu hai certamente ragione, ho letto stavo metabolizzando per scrivere anche perchè non è facile . Poi questa mattina ho visto la lotta all' ultimo sangue di questi stupidini, uno si è scusato, l' altro invece ha fatto il fenomeno. Francamente scrivere in mezzo a queste stupidaggini mi risulta difficile......comunque se questa è la normalità del sito...!...poi ogni tanto una battuta, uno sfottò ci sta.....è come nella vita reale....ma tutto tutto il giorno a fare a gara a chi l' ha più duro! Dai, poi dicono di essere professionisti stimati!


Allora riprovo a spiegartelo. Sto posto è una palestra. È come andare a studiare all'università con 55 mila iscritti che ti costringono a studiare sulle scalinate perché non c'è posto oppure andare ad una privata che è una prolunga del liceo. Gli stimoli arrivano da tutto. Anche dal confronto duro. Poi scoprirai che c'è gente che si perde dentro i flame e gente che riesce tranquillamente a separare i discorsi.
Posso tranquillamente litigare con una persona e contemporaneamente essere serissimo con te. Se ti distrae il brusio generale, probabilmente è perché ritieni che i cazzi tuoi dovrebbero essere trattati con pinze diverse.
La verità è che dei cazzi tuoi, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, non frega niente a nessuno. Se non nella misura in cui il confronto tra i cazzi miei e i cazzi tuoi mi aiuta a migliorare la mia vita e la mia comprensione della realtà.
Qui siamo tutti quanti nickname in anonimo, per cui ognuno è liberissimo di spiattellare in tranquillità anche gli aspetti più bui perché tanto l'anonimato ti protegge.
Se pensi che arrivi facendo quella a cui bisogna tirare fuori le cose con le pinze e tutti quanti appresso a te perché siamo crocerossine sbagli di grosso. Qui ci stanno cornuti incattiviti, traditori seriali scoglionati, gente con un pacco di corna in testa che rimane con la moglie soltanto perché altrimenti li butta fuori casa / con il marito perché ha paura che gli leva i figli. Oppure gente che sta qua perché si annoia.
Di questi magari trovi qualcuno che, dopo che te ne sei dimostrata degna, forse prende a cuore il tuo percorso di vita. Forse. Ma è tutto da dimostrare.
Auguri.


----------



## patroclo (29 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Allora riprovo a spiegartelo. Sto posto è una palestra. È come andare a studiare all'università con 55 mila iscritti che ti costringono a studiare sulle scalinate perché non c'è posto oppure andare ad una privata che è una prolunga del liceo. Gli stimoli arrivano da tutto. Anche dal confronto duro. Poi scoprirai che c'è gente che si perde dentro i flame e gente che riesce tranquillamente a separare i discorsi.
> Posso tranquillamente litigare con una persona e contemporaneamente essere serissimo con te. Se ti distrae il brusio generale, probabilmente è perché ritieni che i cazzi tuoi dovrebbero essere trattati con pinze diverse.
> La verità è che dei cazzi tuoi, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, non frega niente a nessuno. Se non nella misura in cui il confronto tra i cazzi miei e i cazzi tuoi mi aiuta a migliorare la mia vita e la mia comprensione della realtà.
> Qui siamo tutti quanti nickname in anonimo, per cui ognuno è liberissimo di spiattellare in tranquillità anche gli aspetti più bui perché tanto l'anonimato ti protegge.
> ...


[video=youtube;6a5aCX628po]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a5aCX628po[/video]


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> [video=youtube;6a5aCX628po]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6a5aCX628po[/video]


 Ma mi ricordo male o questa te l'eri già venduta? :rotfl:


----------



## patroclo (29 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma mi ricordo male o questa te l'eri già venduta? :rotfl:


...non ricordo ....magari sto invecchiando...


----------

